# paysite models insulting your intelligence



## exile in thighville

as a conscientous, porn-loving FA, does it annoy you or even put you off as a customer when models post stuff on the paysite board like "i'm getting so fat" or "i've gained so much this week" when they've posted that they're getting WLS in a different forum, or that it's visibly clear that they haven't gained anything since last week? what about when the number clearly doesn't match the person's body?

are you able to put that cognitive dissonance out of your mind when jacking off?


----------



## chocolate desire

1. Not all men that look at paysite models do so to jack off yeah most do but not all belive it or not some see it as a form of art.
2. Is a sin or crime if I love my body at the size I am now yet would like to be a little smaller for health reasons Should I deny my fans because of such reasons?
I know this post was not aimed at me but I had to put my two cents in the pot. I think intelligent FA's would understand the weight loss issue And you are right most true FA's can tell any weight gain or loss. Do they still pay to join the site ALOT do.


----------



## exile in thighville

i think you have the wrong thread.


----------



## exile in thighville

chocolate desire said:


> 1. Not all men that look at paysite models do so to jack off yeah most do but not all belive it or not some see it as a form of art.



paysite models are people too, yes. but people don't pay monthly for art.


----------



## chocolate desire

Just giving my opinion from my side of the coin but as they say opinions are just like assholes everyone has one.


exile in thighville said:


> i think you have the wrong thread.


----------



## exile in thighville

you're not catching the distinction between

a) regular models who want to lose weight and be healthy
b) models who exaggerate about their gain or desire to gain loudly, in hilarious contradiction to posts they've made about hating their body or desperation to lose weight.

you're talking about the first group. this thread concerns the second.


----------



## TraciJo67

exile in thighville said:


> paysite models are people too, yes. but people don't pay monthly for art.



Dan? Sweetie? Perhaps it failed to escape your notice that the thread you're referencing in your SIG line was deleted. I know, I know ... ridiculous. Of course you already know it. That being said, while I'm flattered that someone you've <ahem> placed on IGNORE is worthy of your <ahem> attention ... you're breaking the rules by posting it. So kindly remove it, Honey Sugar PorkiePie. Thanks ever so much! 

:kiss2::wubu::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## exile in thighville

maybe i should've taken into account that paysite models can vote


----------



## LillyBBBW

I always found it amusing that this bothered you so much EIT. It all seems very innocent to me. ALL of paysite stuff could be found bothersome since most of the women are moms and mu-mu wearers in real life. Where you can visibly SEE a person is lying, i.e. losing weight complete with hanging chins and stuff, I could see. Someone capitolizing on their unintentional gain saying, "Ooooo, look how fat I got!" when deep down she prefers to be thin seems inert. She's just giving the people what they want. The fact that you're an insider and can see behind the curtain spoils it I suppose but I don't see anything wrong with the practice itself.

ETA: Yeah, I did vote in the poll. I like cheerleader porn and I'm not disturbed to find that the people aren't really varsity players or cheerleaders so I voted. I'm curious to hear how other people feel though. You can cross mine out if you want to.


----------



## exile in thighville

yeah, there's certainly nothing inherently wrong with it as a practice, and it's nice to see girls trumping guys for once in a famously abusive industry. but i don't like to feel like a mark either.

and enough paysite girls feel pressure to gain as a necessity rather than an innocent tease that they'll blow up their myspace blog about the comments they get.

for me personally, yeah, ruined. 100% of my porn consumption is non-wg-related.


----------



## LillyBBBW

exile in thighville said:


> yeah, there's certainly nothing inherently wrong with it as a practice, and it's nice to see girls trumping guys for once in a famously abusive industry. but i don't like to feel like a mark either.



What is most amusing to me is to see that there are things out there that cater to something I like in the first place. The fact that cheerleader fantasy stuff is so common it's cliche is facinating to me. lol It _*is*_ exploitive under the definition of the word but does it mean they are laughing at you all the way to the bank or does it mean that people are stepping and fetching in front of you because your wallet has power? If everybody is getting something they want it seems to balance out to me. *shrugs*


----------



## sweet&fat

Interesting- Dan, is your issue with lack of truthfulness or bad/lazy artifice?


----------



## exile in thighville

that's a tough one, because i'd say "lazy" but the extraordinary amounts of time and care some models have taken to create the artifice so that they don't have to actually make the effort to look interested sexually is kind of bewildering.

it's not really the lack of truthfulness in itself so much as protesting too much. while it's more than likely my money is going to your WLS fund, that's fucking grim.

i guess "laziness" can be defined different ways. for someone it could be "not taking the pains of keeping your board persona consistent with your paysite persona." another could be repeating the same line about all the parts you've gained in since 48 hours ago until i move onto pastures less cynical.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

LillyBBBW said:


> Someone capitolizing on their unintentional gain saying, "Ooooo, look how fat I got!" when deep down she prefers to be thin seems inert. She's just giving the people what they want. The fact that you're an insider and can see behind the curtain spoils it I suppose but I don't see anything wrong with the practice itself.



This. Since this poll is OBVIOUSLY pointed at me. I do gain. I post about it. I show videos of me ON THE SCALE. I do not LIE!!! If anything I am more honest than most...which is WHY I post on the WLS board. Did you know I have been seeking WLS for nearly 1.5 years and probably have another 10 months wait? So what, I should just pack up and go home because SOMEDAY I'm going to have a life saving procedure?

Most of my fans support me. I receive PMs and emails of support all the time. One fan actually read my wls blog and looked at all my research and said my choice looks "the most natural".

Doesn't it ruin your boner when women pose pregnant, or photoshop out rashes or they leave babypowder visable under the rolls?

I mean for fucks sake...we aren't human or anything.

Yes I am having WLS. Yes I am over 600 and I have gained recently. I have never ever told a lie and I would swear on it. I'm one of the honest ones. There are some who say they weigh x amount and look at least 100 under that...but that's their deal, not mine.

and fuck yeah I voted! *I like ssbbw porn too!
*
oh yeah and I don't have a wls fund.


----------



## exile in thighville

LillyBBBW said:


> What is most amusing to me is to see that there are things out there that cater to something I like in the first place. The fact that cheerleader fantasy stuff is so common it's cliche is facinating to me. lol It _*is*_ exploitive under the definition of the word but does it mean they are laughing at you all the way to the bank or does it mean that people are stepping and fetching in front of you because your wallet has power? If everybody is getting something they want it seems to balance out to me. *shrugs*



morally, better they exploit themselves than someone else. sexually, i'm glad to report my needs are better served by reality at this time.


----------



## exile in thighville

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Since this poll is OBVIOUSLY pointed at me



i can assure you that while your post at the top of the board today jogged my memory about starting a thread like this, this poll is certainly in no way "pointed" at you or any one model and there are many, many people that this applies to. including the men. it's clearly not hard to please the natasfans of the world so why exert yourself? i'm not holding anyone accountable for making good business doing what they do, i just wanted to see if any other fas are bugged by the formula.


----------



## KHayes666

Doesn't bother me a bit.

I've been a fan of professional wrestling full-time for 16 years (not counting the previous 5 of action figure collecting) and to me its somewhat similar to what you're talking about.

In real life, 2 wrestlers may not really hate each other but on camera they'll talk about killing each other so people will drop 30 dollars to see them tear each other's tonsils out in a steel cage. After the match is over both guys come through the curtain, patch up and then go grab a beer together.

The same way Captain Kirk will lay waste to a romulan's bunghole on an episode of Star Trek. We all turn to each other after the show and say "Didja see that? That was awesome!" Meanwhile William Shatner and the romulan dude probably went out for dinner with some cast members after the show.

Which is why I have no problem with paysite models "lying" so to speak, as long as they're not horrible actors then they can sell all the fantasies they want. A web model may absolutely hate the idea of gaining weight but the concept makes her money. Its no different than wrestling as she is selling a product that entertains in order to make money, just like wrestling, tv shows and reading a book. There's no such thing as vampires and 13 year old wizards with giant glasses but obviously the new hip thing is reading about them.....they're not real but they make money too.

Is it lying, yes. Is it making her money, yes. Are people still entertained and getting their money's worth....HELL YES. I remember one time this unknown (and thankfully gone now) bbw posted a clip of her "350 pound weigh-in" and she stepped on the scale and it said 311.....she then quickly panned the camera away and was like "OMG I did it...I'm 350 pounds, look how fat I am" Obviously she's nowhere near 350 pounds but her doing the 360 rotate and showing off her body still made it hot.

So yeah, selling a fantasy for money is ok with me.....just make sure your acting doesn't suck.


----------



## exile in thighville

KHayes666 said:


> I remember one time this unknown (and thankfully gone now) bbw posted a clip of her "350 pound weigh-in" and she stepped on the scale and it said 311.....she then quickly panned the camera away and was like "OMG I did it...I'm 350 pounds, look how fat I am"



haha! it's good that you know what you're paying for though.

i suppose wrestling is the analogy now that it's pretty well-known that matches are preordained, but - while i'm not up on my wwe history - there had to have been a significant portion of fans at the time when this became well-known who were disillusioned/disappointed to find out they were being sold acted entertainment and not a spectator sport.


----------



## Wagimawr

Most likely I'm still going to jerk it.

Occasionally I get a raging flareup about it when it's BLATANTLY OBVIOUS, but not usually.

Plus, consider the fact that MOST people who post on the Paysite Board never take their hands off their dicks long enough to post or read anywhere else on Dimensions, so hey, ignorance is bliss, right?

Consider yourself lucky to be "in the know", dan, and able to optimize your masturbating experience; let the rest drown in their own sperm.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wagimawr said:


> Most likely I'm still going to jerk it.
> 
> Occasionally I get a raging flareup about it when it's BLATANTLY OBVIOUS, but not usually.
> 
> Plus, consider the fact that MOST people who post on the Paysite Board never take their hands off their dicks long enough to post or read anywhere else on Dimensions, so hey, ignorance is bliss, right?
> 
> Consider yourself lucky to be "in the know", dan, and able to optimize your masturbating experience; let the rest *drown in their own sperm*.



omg that would be sooo hot. :kiss2:


----------



## Mathias

Wagimawr said:


> Most likely I'm still going to jerk it.
> 
> Occasionally I get a raging flareup about it when it's BLATANTLY OBVIOUS, but not usually.
> *
> Plus, consider the fact that MOST people who post on the Paysite Board never take their hands off their dicks long enough to post or read anywhere else on Dimensions, so hey, ignorance is bliss, right?
> *
> Consider yourself lucky to be "in the know", dan, and able to optimize your masturbating experience; let the rest drown in their own sperm.



This is so true.


----------



## Wagimawr

LillyBBBW said:


> omg that would be sooo hot. :kiss2:


Now I'm picturing one of those "hit the target" dunk tanks filled with, well, you know.

...

>_>

<_<

AUGH


----------



## chocolate desire

Your just to dang cute.



Wagimawr said:


> Most likely I'm still going to jerk it.
> 
> Occasionally I get a raging flareup about it when it's BLATANTLY OBVIOUS, but not usually.
> 
> Plus, consider the fact that MOST people who post on the Paysite Board never take their hands off their dicks long enough to post or read anywhere else on Dimensions, so hey, ignorance is bliss, right?
> 
> Consider yourself lucky to be "in the know", dan, and able to optimize your masturbating experience; let the rest drown in their own sperm.


----------



## chocolate desire

Dang Dondra I cant rep you but I love ya. And well said.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wagimawr said:


> Now I'm picturing one of those "hit the target" dunk tanks filled with, well, you know.
> 
> ...
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> AUGH



Ah, now you've introduced a new vision to my brain best left unshared.


----------



## exile in thighville

Wagimawr said:


> let the rest drown in their own sperm.



i tried to rep, i swear.


----------



## exile in thighville

also, it's common to bash the terrible acting in xxx porn but even if a starlet is feigning ecstasy, you can't fake say, not noticing or reacting when you have three dicks pounding you. and people are paying for that reaction.

whereas like, when someone advertises a "cake feeding video" and it's two girls bursting out laughing trying to remember their lines, i feel like a sucker. but it's such a specialized niche that no one will complain about them not doing like, a second take, and on top of that you feel bad doing so because they're not famous and rich, they're college girls trying to get by in a shitty economy.


----------



## Mathias

exile in thighville said:


> i tried to rep, i swear.



I took care of it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> So what, I should just pack up and go home because SOMEDAY I'm going to have a life saving procedure?


to be honest? *YES.*


----------



## mergirl

disconnectedsmile said:


> to be honest? *YES.*


Why do you think this?


----------



## exile in thighville

i think there's a difference between presenting yourself as a gaining model and presenting yourself as an intentionally gaining model. and that now matter how solid your reasons are for doing anything you do in your life, it's best if you didn't care about the contradiction before to not start now when people give you an angry response for essentially meaning to trick them. it's not wrong or anything, it's just not a good look.


----------



## Emma

I don't think saying 'oh my god I'm so fat' is much different to a "normal" sized woman in porn claiming that they love all sorts of dirty things or being terribly turned on. 

That said, it makes me laugh when I see some of the people here claiming they are 100lbs more than me when they are shorter and smaller than me on pictures. That said, I don't like it when people lie so it is a turn off.


----------



## Cors

I think Dan's question is valid. It could be worded in a more politically-correct way of course, but at least he is upfront unlike many guys who post "innocent" requests on the WB, right? 

Anyway, I don't get off to the traditional cheesecake BBW paysites as I can only be turned on by very specific stuff that doesn't exist yet. I am a lesbian and as most of you should know, most of the girl/girl stuff out on the market is obviously made for straight men and hilariously fake. The terrible acting can be funny but what is insulting is really the stereotypes perpetuated by pseudo-lesbian porn (straight girls trying to make out with me in clubs for male attention, straight guys never taking me seriously when I say I am not interested because the male lead always walks in, right?). It makes me feel like my sexuality is just a money-maker or even a joke, and that makes me angry. I imagine that some FAs and feeders might feel the same way. 

If I am an FA who is aroused by weight gain and explicit fat talk (I am not, but we all have our own kinks) then yes, I will be disappointed when I find out that the girl in fact hates her body, the idea of weight gain or even think that FAs are sick in the head. I would feel so silly and even guilty about having gotten off to her pictures and videos catering to said fantasy by someone who is likely to think rather lowly of "my kind". Yes, paysite models and porn stars are people too and obviously don't keep that greedy feedee crazy slutty front up all the time in their personal lives, but to know that they are putting themselves out there doing something they absolutely _hate_ just for a paltry sum (yes, some models make more but most keep their day jobs) makes me feel rather sorry for them. 

Even if I am a young fat girl coming to terms with my own body, I will feel betrayed if I find out that the BBW model I look up to actually loathes her fat more than anything and had been faking it for the guys all along. If a paysite model who is extremely attractive, confident, inspiring and has thousands of fans to reinforce that feels that way, what about me?


----------



## Wagimawr

Cors said:


> If a paysite model who is extremely attractive, confident, inspiring and has thousands of fans to reinforce that hates her own fat more than anything, what about me?


Yikes.

That IS scary, and as guys looking at hot women, we don't have the opportunity to potentially self-identify like FFAs might. Thankfully, I don't know of any paysite models potentially referred to by this thread that feel that way, which is either a good thing or a bad thing; good if there are none, bad if there are some and they're hiding it very well.


----------



## Blockierer

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> .
> and fuck yeah I voted! *I like ssbbw porn too!
> *
> .


ssbbw porn is the only porn I watch 
The girls tell the boys what they want to hear. What is wrong with that?
That's good service. Nothing else.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

For the record, I don't hate my body and I still plan on being supersized.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

disconnectedsmile said:


> to be honest? *YES.*



Really. So some popular "normal sized" model plans on having breast reduction surgery in the next 5 years....she should stop modelling? There is flaws in your logic.

*Don't like it, don't buy it.
*


----------



## Wagimawr

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> For the record, I don't hate my body and I still plan on being supersized.


Well hopefully you still plan on being gorgeous too. 

And this is kind of a stupid argument in this thread, isn't it? I think that if someone's at the stage of masturbating to someone's image, it's rather hard to do that AND be concerned about either their honesty or their well-being, depending on which side of the argument they're on. If a model loses weight, it doesn't make the existing pictures of them at their highest any less sexy, does it? Granted, you'll have the chans and the fans moaning about how much bigger she COULD have gotten, but then again, they whine about everything, don't they? 

Besides, it's not like there's plenty of paysite models who are just growing without advertising it, too. I love weight gain, and yes, seeing someone who's already huge get even more huge is ball-numbingly hot, but I also know there's plenty of the fetish going around, whether it's the focus or not.


----------



## exile in thighville

cors just kicked this thread up six thousand echelons into another dimension, which is a rarity around here.


----------



## Ben from England

I don't begrudge a paysite model if she wants to create a persona that isn't real. Where I run into trouble is if I know that person is really unhappy with their weight. Perving on someone who is plainly miserable isn't fun and whereas I used to feel pangs of resentment when I would find out some girl I thought of as super hot was really not comfortable with her size all along, nowdays I kinda think this is more a projection of my own guilt about enjoying an aspect of someone's life that they most certainly didn't enjoy. 

So I'm cool visiting fantasy porn land as well, but the second I see that there is actual suffering going on it stops being hot. Possibly selfish.


----------



## exile in thighville

Cors said:


> It makes me feel like my sexuality is just a money-maker or even a joke, and that makes me angry. I imagine that some FAs and feeders might feel the same way.



yeah, somewhat the same way, besides having my intelligence insulted, i feel like i'm having my sexuality insulted - you can't just wave an empty plate at me and go I ATE THAT. i'm not that easy to pin down.

like bbssbbw says, don't like it, don't buy it. but i've seen plenty of clips4sale crap of atrocious quality that you'd theoretically only discover after you paid.


----------



## Ben from England

and what cors said...


----------



## Emma

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Really. So some popular "normal sized" model plans on having breast reduction surgery in the next 5 years....she should stop modelling? There is flaws in your logic.
> 
> *Don't like it, don't buy it.
> *



She doesn't change her whole being by having breast reduction surgery. Yes, if she is a boob model, then when it comes down to the surgery I think she should be honest. 

I don't really like saying it to you. But I hate seeing people who are planning WLS surgery (like myself) posting pictures about how fat they are, how much they've gained or whatever. 

I know YOU'RE honest on other boards but do you not feel like a hypocrite saying 'look how fat i am, look how big i've gotten I've gained X amount' whilst hating that gain?

Sorry D, you know I love you.


----------



## exile in thighville

Ben from England said:


> I don't begrudge a paysite model if she wants to create a persona that isn't real. Where I run into trouble is if I know that person is really unhappy with their weight. Perving on someone who is plainly miserable isn't fun and whereas I used to feel pangs of resentment when I would find out some girl I thought of as super hot was really not comfortable with her size all along, nowdays I kinda think this is more a projection of my own guilt about enjoying an aspect of someone's life that they most certainly didn't enjoy.
> 
> So I'm cool visiting fantasy porn land as well, but the second I see that there is actual suffering going on it stops being hot. Possibly selfish.



i agree with this too, though there's a troubling distinction when the girl herself will continue to do it whether it makes her miserable or not, that she's resigned herself to it as a career and necessity in her life, whether because of her size or self-esteem or her spending budget or what.


----------



## mergirl

Cors said:


> Anyway, I don't get off to the traditional cheesecake BBW paysites as I can only be turned on by very specific stuff that doesn't exist yet. I am a lesbian and as most of you should know, most of the girl/girl stuff out on the market is obviously made for straight men and hilariously fake. The terrible acting can be funny but what is insulting is really the stereotypes perpetuated by pseudo-lesbian porn (straight girls trying to make out with me in clubs for male attention, straight guys never taking me seriously when I say I am not interested because the male lead always walks in, right?). It makes me feel like my sexuality is just a money-maker or even a joke, and that makes me angry. I imagine that some FAs and feeders might feel the same way.



This is pretty much how i feel about lesbian porn in general and so just don't watch porn as it never turns me on..and it IS because it seems so fake. Fa porn specifically geared towards queer women doesnt exist either.. haha so i guess i'm not even qualified to answer this question. Though i would say, its probably quite rare that the people that you are wanking off to are people who you can get to chat to or debate with in other parts of a community you both exist in. Perhaps this is why some feel that dissonance is caused here.


----------



## LillyBBBW

The reason I became a web model is because I love my body. I was against it because I feared what people would think. I would see something on my body and think, "GAWD this is awesome." I finally decided to take the plunge and do it because I grew tired of stepping to other people's hand claps. Also I know some day it will all go south and I'll be an old woman. I wanted to be able to say, "Looka me! See? I did that." People who aren't exhibitionists wont get that and that's cool. I just wanted the things that I love and appreciate to be seen by others who love and appreciate it as much as I do. I never knew people like that exhisted before. I was modeling free for years with my own yahoo group before I joined a paysite.

I've heard a few times on here that people are bristling at the fact that people get paid for this or that they are making only a fraction of what they may actually be bringing in to a site. This is all true and it gets to me sometimes too when I'm short on my oil bill. I get paid a sum for modeling. I could change that right now and make more or ALL if I was really ambitious. That would involve work, hassle, knowledge, study and involvement that I don't want to be bothered with though. At least not right now. So I'm modeling with people I know personally and can get my hands on immediately if I become sore displeased for some reason. I am seriously in it simply because this is what I like to do. If I didn't want to do it anymore I would just stop and whatever ill feelings come of that would be forgotten before the next round of drinks. So for me it works.

On the other hand though, if this were to suddenly change and I wanted to lose weight there would be a few people who would be very disappointed if I were to stop modeling. Most would go their own way but some would stay and I might even pick up a few new fans. If I still like doing it I wouldn't be inclined to go away simply because a few people don't like the new direction I'm taking, especially since I would more than likely come clean from the beginning and people would know what's what. If you don't like it I think that's fair enough but it goes too far to try to condemn someone for living their life.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

CurvyEm said:


> She doesn't change her whole being by having breast reduction surgery. Yes, if she is a boob model, then when it comes down to the surgery I think she should be honest.
> 
> I don't really like saying it to you. But I hate seeing people who are planning WLS surgery (like myself) posting pictures about how fat they are, how much they've gained or whatever.
> 
> I know YOU'RE honest on other boards but do you not feel like a hypocrite saying 'look how fat i am, look how big i've gotten I've gained X amount' whilst hating that gain?
> 
> Sorry D, you know I love you.



So she should tell people...even if it's FIVE YEARS in the future? This makes no sense. It's really no ones business.

You of all people should understand that there is a real side and a fetish side. I am married to an FA....and FA who love huge women. There are times when I don't mind the gain  But when I try to walk and have a lot of pain...I don't like it so much.

I'm a fetish model....I sell the image of a fetish...and I do a damn good job of it and don't feel one bit of a hypocrite. 

And just to add more fun, I'm going to model AFTER WLS....eat that bitches!!! hahahahaha

I'll laugh all the way to the bank. Cos ya know....Guys will still love me when Im 450....they may not be the same guys that love me now....but I am gorgeous...I have a pretty face.....and that goes a long way.


----------



## exile in thighville

mergirl said:


> This is pretty much how i feel about lesbian porn in general and so just don't watch porn as it never turns me on..and it IS because it seems so fake. Fa porn specifically geared towards queer women doesnt exist either.. haha so i guess i'm not even qualified to answer this question. Though i would say, its probably quite rare that the people that you are wanking off to are people who you can get to chat to or debate with in other parts of a community you both exist in. Perhaps this is why some feel that dissonance is caused here.



the sad shame about porn _for_ lesbians is that i just don't think there's enough guarantee of a market as incentive to make it.

i'd be curious to what you two think of mandy blake's herfirstfatgirl stuff, which caters to the (for a female viewer) "seductive bbw deflowering a curious ffa" super-niche. the acts in her vids look pretty...enjoyed.


----------



## Emma

mergirl said:


> This is pretty much how i feel about lesbian porn in general and so just don't watch porn as it never turns me on..and it IS because it seems so fake. Fa porn specifically geared towards queer women doesnt exist either.. haha so i guess i'm not even qualified to answer this question. Though i would say, its probably quite rare that the people that you are wanking off to are people who you can get to chat to or debate with in other parts of a community you both exist in. Perhaps this is why some feel that dissonance is caused here.



The stuff I want to see at the moment so doesn't exist. I would love to see a really slim woman with a fat woman and I'm not going into the rest here as I have friends that read


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I don't do straight porn, I don't do lesbian porn. I am a fetish model, you either love it or you don't....but when I make videos I always start with "hi guys and gals" or some such because I do have a handful of female fans whom I do not want to ignore.


----------



## exile in thighville

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> And just to add more fun, I'm going to model AFTER WLS....eat that bitches!!! hahahahaha
> 
> I'll laugh all the way to the bank. Cos ya know....Guys will still love me when Im 450....they may not be the same guys that love me now....but I am gorgeous...I have a pretty face.....and that goes a long way.



and this is a good attitude! do it until the cash flow runs out. but you know, we're not stupid either. though you'll have to ask natasfan for a second opinion.


----------



## chocolate desire

Hey now 450 is My magic number lol... Girl dont let anyone take away any of the joy you woke up with this morning.. Dan is just mad cause I ruined his morning boner and hates the world right now. Do I care?? NOPE.



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> So she should tell people...even if it's FIVE YEARS in the future? This makes no sense. It's really no ones business.
> 
> You of all people should understand that there is a real side and a fetish side. I am married to an FA....and FA who love huge women. There are times when I don't mind the gain  But when I try to walk and have a lot of pain...I don't like it so much.
> 
> I'm a fetish model....I sell the image of a fetish...and I do a damn good job of it and don't feel one bit of a hypocrite.
> 
> And just to add more fun, I'm going to model AFTER WLS....eat that bitches!!! hahahahaha
> 
> I'll laugh all the way to the bank. Cos ya know....Guys will still love me when Im 450....they may not be the same guys that love me now....but I am gorgeous...I have a pretty face.....and that goes a long way.


----------



## Emma

First of all DO NOT address me as 'you people'. Secondly its not five years in the future for you. You, my dear, are in the process of getting it sorted. Its no longer a possibility its a probability. 

You may be married to a FA, but so am I, so are so many other people on these boards and I have met a LOT of FA. Mike being kinda tame compared. 

I hate that it hurts for you to walk and I think you are doing the best thing for yourself by losing weight if you hate that (by that I mean pain and suffering, not fat) 

And WOAH, ever hear of big headed? Reel it in a bit, yeah? You're not special. 




BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> So she should tell people...even if it's FIVE YEARS in the future? This makes no sense. It's really no ones business.
> 
> You of all people should understand that there is a real side and a fetish side. I am married to an FA....and FA who love huge women. There are times when I don't mind the gain  But when I try to walk and have a lot of pain...I don't like it so much.
> 
> I'm a fetish model....I sell the image of a fetish...and I do a damn good job of it and don't feel one bit of a hypocrite.
> 
> And just to add more fun, I'm going to model AFTER WLS....eat that bitches!!! hahahahaha
> 
> I'll laugh all the way to the bank. Cos ya know....Guys will still love me when Im 450....they may not be the same guys that love me now....but I am gorgeous...I have a pretty face.....and that goes a long way.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

exile in thighville said:


> and this is a good attitude! do it until the cash flow runs out. but you know, we're not stupid either. though you'll have to ask natasfan for a second opinion.



lol. I don't think anyone is stupid....but you all liked me at 480 a year ago (August 2008) when I got down there....but you all didn't notice ya just kept wankin! Now of course I had the rebound weight and ya'll get to see the evidence of that. I'm just sayin...will you even notice?! No one noticed last time.


----------



## Emma

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> lol. I don't think anyone is stupid....but you all liked me at 480 a year ago (August 2008) when I got down there....but you all didn't notice ya just kept wankin! Now of course I had the rebound weight and ya'll get to see the evidence of that. I'm just sayin...will you even notice?! No one noticed last time.



You were 565 when I stayed at your house at about feb 2007. Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

CurvyEm said:


> First of all DO NOT address me as 'you people'. Secondly its not five years in the future for you. You, my dear, are in the process of getting it sorted. Its no longer a possibility its a probability.
> 
> You may be married to a FA, but so am I, so are so many other people on these boards and I have met a LOT of FA. Mike being kinda tame compared.
> 
> I hate that it hurts for you to walk and I think you are doing the best thing for yourself by losing weight if you hate that (by that I mean pain and suffering, not fat)
> 
> And WOAH, ever hear of big headed? Reel it in a bit, yeah? You're not special.



want go to lose a friend much? I never called you YOU PEOPLE...I SAID YOU...of all people. good bye.


----------



## mergirl

hmm..yeah i see what you mean. I was talking more about when you watch a porno with two women having sex and it looks really fake. I hate that..though i dont feel pissed off at the models for making a bob or two! Its just not for me. I suppose if its fetish based it doesn't really need to be for any particular gender right enough.. hmm maby i should try out some Fa porn then! I am very picky though think i would only enjoy porn if i thought someone was hot..plus watching porn would be something i would prefer to do with my partner but she isn't an Fa so.. thats that idea scuppered!


----------



## LillyBBBW

*slowly inches her way toward the exit*


----------



## chocolate desire

Shit I just admitted I wanted to weigh 450 there goes all my members.... Oh well not to worry I will just get on welfare and let Dans tax dollars support me.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

chocolate desire said:


> Shit I just admitted I wanted to weigh 450 there goes all my members.... Oh well not to worry I will just get on welfare and let Dans tax dollars support me.



Hey if we both get to 450, we can do a set together and advertise as 900lbs of ssbbw, lol. I hate it when models do that...I click on the pic expecting so see a 900lb woman, lol


----------



## Wagimawr

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I hate it when models do that...I click on the pic expecting so see a 900lb woman, lol


THERE'S your false advertising!


----------



## Emma

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> want go to lose a friend much? I never called you YOU PEOPLE...I SAID YOU...of all people. good bye.



I misread but if I must lose a friend about speaking my mind then you are expendable. I've always tried to be your friend, to support you when you're lonely and down. I even tried to sort out my terrible terrible finances and was getting there to meet you as a surprise for Xmas BGP. I even tried to apologise to you over yahoo for even daring to debate with you. 

Forget it, really, forget it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

If you're wanking to a picture you're basically fantasizing about having sex with the person in that image, right? As long as you've got the imagination to pull that off (npi) why not just fantasize _everything else_ about her?!? Geez, dude you're already lying to your own dick and you're upset the model might've fudged an extra pound or three onto her stats? :doh: Some guys would complain if you hung 'em with a brand new rope, as my grandpa used to say.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

CurvyEm said:


> I misread but if I must lose a friend about speaking my mind then you are expendable. I've always tried to be your friend, to support you when you're lonely and down. I even tried to sort out my terrible terrible finances and was getting there to meet you as a surprise for Xmas BGP. I even tried to apologise to you over yahoo for even daring to debate with you.
> 
> Forget it, really, forget it.



you went off on me em for no reason what so ever because YOU misread something.


----------



## Emma

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> you went off on me em for no reason what so ever because YOU misread something.



What I misread was covered in the first sentence. 

I already contacted you to say that I sorry for saying what I did in the first post and that I was upset for other reasons that I don't want to bring up in this. You went offline. 

What do I lose a friend for daring to oppose you? I figured that friendships were about people being themselves and having their own views? I always try and not go against you because I know how unhappy you are and I've spent the last week living off iceland food and sorting the xmas money so I could show up and surprise you at bloody bgp coz I know you wanted me there so bad.


----------



## exile in thighville

chocolate desire said:


> Hey now 450 is My magic number lol... Girl dont let anyone take away any of the joy you woke up with this morning.. Dan is just mad cause I ruined his morning boner and hates the world right now. Do I care?? NOPE.



i probably _would_ hate the world if i saw my friend's death exploited just 24 hours later for p-o-r-n


----------



## KHayes666

exile in thighville said:


> also, it's common to bash the terrible acting in xxx porn but even if a starlet is feigning ecstasy, you can't fake say, not noticing or reacting when you have three dicks pounding you. and people are paying for that reaction.
> 
> whereas like, when someone advertises a *"cake feeding video" and it's two girls bursting out laughing trying to remember their lines*, i feel like a sucker. but it's such a specialized niche that no one will complain about them not doing like, a second take, and on top of that you feel bad doing so because they're not famous and rich, they're college girls trying to get by in a shitty economy.



I assume you're talking about a specific vid clip that I also purchased. If I'm wrong then disregard what I'm about to say.

You really expected 5 star acting from THEM? You should have known before even purchasing that you weren't going to get Citizen Kane from that vid. As you said, its just 2 girls trying to make a living in a bad economy, acting lessons are not in the budget obviously.

To be honest, some people are just doing vids like that for the laughs and good times to share with another friend....they don't need other people to be happy. I actually enjoy when people burst out laughing because it shows they're human. I once ordered a custom vid clip and my friend gave the most half-assed ending I've ever seen.....but I love her for it because it made me laugh for 3 weeks straight. I wasn't taking the vid seriously anyway so seeing that just made me enjoy it more.


----------



## exile in thighville

chocolate desire said:


> Do I care?? NOPE.



but whatever


----------



## KHayes666

exile in thighville said:


> but whatever



What thread did you get your sig from.....I must have missed that entirely.


----------



## exile in thighville

KHayes666 said:


> What thread did you get your sig from.....I must have missed that entirely.



a deleted paysite thread where heather took some chick to school


----------



## KHayes666

exile in thighville said:


> a deleted paysite thread where heather took some chick to school



Please PM me the details, I want to hear about this.....can't believe I missed it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

KHayes666 said:


> I assume you're talking about a specific vid clip that I also purchased. If I'm wrong then disregard what I'm about to say.
> 
> You really expected 5 star acting from THEM? You should have known before even purchasing that you weren't going to get Citizen Kane from that vid. As you said, its just 2 girls trying to make a living in a bad economy, acting lessons are not in the budget obviously.
> 
> To be honest, some people are just doing vids like that for the laughs and good times to share with another friend....they don't need other people to be happy. I actually enjoy when people burst out laughing because it shows they're human. I once ordered a custom vid clip and my friend gave the most half-assed ending I've ever seen.....but I love her for it because it made me laugh for 3 weeks straight. I wasn't taking the vid seriously anyway so seeing that just made me enjoy it more.



Yeah but it seems to me like the models are friends of yours? For you it might be fine but if you put up a sign that says PAY TO LOOK HERE FOR WHAT YOU WANT and then what you get is basically two people saying "Hyah-ha!" it sucks. There are lot of people in the business who basically get sick of how it is littered with goonies and sheisters out to make a quick buck and in turn, making us all look like shit. There is a difference between the quality expectations from mainstream porn and that expected from bbw porn these days. Many people find that irksome. Mainstreamers get quality product while FAs get a white noised grainy dark video of two girls laughing and spitting orange juice out of their noses. It's problematic. the video should clearly say Amateur Fatties Trying to Make a Video about Squashing but Failing Miserably.

Also, I'm sorry I missed the deleted thread too. It's tough to be in the know around here.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

CurvyEm said:


> You were 565 when I stayed at your house at about feb 2007. Hmmmmmmmmmm



Indeed I was. I was pregnant with my ectopic...when I got released from the hospital at the end of Feb 2007 I was down to 535.

My weight fluctuates like mad. Flying at 480 is much easier than flying at 550..I can vouch for that one.


----------



## exile in thighville

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> lol. I don't think anyone is stupid....but you all liked me at 480 a year ago (August 2008) when I got down there....but you all didn't notice ya just kept wankin! Now of course I had the rebound weight and ya'll get to see the evidence of that. I'm just sayin...will you even notice?! No one noticed last time.



lest there be confusion, the only porn i've ever paid for in my life was a dvd called like "cute girls 11" i bought on my 18th birthday to show off my new ID to a friend. and the girls weren't that cute.


----------



## exile in thighville

LillyBBBW said:


> Mainstreamers get quality product while FAs get a white noised grainy dark video of two girls laughing and spitting orange juice out of their noses. It's problematic. the video should clearly say Amateur Fatties Trying to Make a Video about Squashing but Failing Miserably.



lilly, darling. i can't rep you but how do you take your gin and tonic


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

exile in thighville said:


> lest there be confusion, the only porn i've ever paid for in my life was a dvd called like "cute girls 11" i bought on my 18th birthday to show off my new ID to a friend. and the girls weren't that cute.



Dude, I recently bought to dvds (told you I like porn!) and it was lame...LAME. The girls were ugly...and the fattest ones only get like a 10 second appearance...the acting is terrible and it was so expensive. The girls on the paysite are way better than any dvd Ive seen.


----------



## fatlane

1. About nobody paying per month for art: actually, some people will. Enough for a few extra Xmas presents, some times... but, mostly, it's a one-off deal.

2. There have been times when I started a chat session for one reason, got to know the person I'm chatting with, and then kept chatting for entirely different reasons. Not every time, but it happens. Consequently, I'm at a point where I start to see everyone more as a potential friend than as an objectifiable commodity. And, yes, that keeps me more and more from following the randy path. But it's a truth, rather than a lie.

3. Yes, there are lies out there. I'm more than a little disappointing to me to find out the NBA deliberately does things to extend the length of a playoff series. I can't watch one again without wondering if the game is being fixed, not when I want to see a real contest between teams. I don't like it when people cheat on tests when I want to see what they really know. I find it's a big turn off when I am being lied to, one way or another, so, yeah, I can see the point of the OP.

But some people don't care. I mean, if the NBA is messing with the playoffs so you get to see 7 games, some people love that: they get to see more stars making more star moves. They're not worried that it might all be staged: so are magic acts and circus performances. It's still entertainment.


----------



## exile in thighville

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Dude, I recently bought to dvds (told you I like porn!) and it was lame...LAME. The girls were ugly...and the fattest ones only get like a 10 second appearance...the acting is terrible and it was so expensive. The girls on the paysite are way better than any dvd Ive seen.



i'm sure if you and em kissed and made up it would make a lovely dvd.


----------



## KHayes666

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah but it seems to me like the models are friends of yours? For you it might be fine but if you put up a sign that says PAY TO LOOK HERE FOR WHAT YOU WANT and then what you get is basically two people saying "Hyah-ha!" it sucks. There are lot of people in the business who basically get sick of how it is littered with goonies and sheisters out to make a quick buck and in turn, making us all look like shit. There is a difference between the quality expectations from mainstream porn and that expected from bbw porn these days. Many people find that irksome. Mainstreamers get quality product while FAs get a white noised grainy dark video of two girls laughing and spitting orange juice out of their noses. It's problematic. the video should clearly say Amateur Fatties Trying to Make a Video about Squashing but Failing Miserably.
> 
> Also, I'm sorry I missed the deleted thread too. It's tough to be in the know around here.



Oh trust me....some of the models that make me laugh are no friends of mine. I just appreciate good humor and sometimes spitting orange juice out of their noses when they're trying to be serious is a welcome sight if I had a bad day.

You're right though, in my case I didn't expect nor want to blow my load when watching the "cake feeding" vids however that was the mission for a lot of others apparently. When girls completely fuck up what they're intending to do, I can see where the customers would be angry.

But like I said, the purpose of EVERYONE modeling is to entertain...and watching people screw up and look incompetent is highly entertaining. Now...what I can't stand is watching nothing. I can stand to watch a vid with grainy video if the audio comes in clear and the woman is saying what I want to hear. I can also forgive grainy audio if the video comes in clear and I can see what I want to see. I can also stand grainy audio AND video if people are talking and you can somewhat see what's going on. However, what grinds my gears is watching absolutely nothing. 

For example, in one clip a long time ago I saw a woman eat chicken wings for 8 minutes without saying 3 words while blaring rap music the whole time. If the vid was advertised as "Getting down and chowing down" with the inscript of "watch me devour these wings to some of my favorite tunes" then I'd know what I'm in for. As it was....I felt like an idiot watching this woman eat and not say a word when talking and belly rubbing was what was implied in the inscript.

Maybe I'm just nitpicking, but it did bother me at the time.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Like Cors, i think I can see what Dan was getting at.

If you appear on a paysite, it's a business for you. You're there to make money and you need to be aware of that when you _choose_ to post elsewhere on Dims or _choose_ to go on a television talk show and say you're not happy at your current size. It's really a matter of how seriously you take the business, how much you depend on the income, and how you approach your work.

Nobody on a paysite or Clips For Sale owes anyone anything beyond what they advertise. Maybe the video won't be, as Kevin says, Citizen Kane, but it should be of "Girls Eating Cake" if it's advertised as "A video with 2 fat girls eating cake." 

I don't see how this is different than a mainstream actor doing a press tour for a movie in which s/he has an accent. Is that actor expected to speak with the accent from the movie when promoting the movie? Was Renee Zellwegger supposed to maintain the weight she gained to play a fat character even though she gained the weight _for artistic purposes?_ Many performers dramatically change appearance for roles, whether that is weight, growing a beard, building up muscle, or speaking a certain way. It's "for entertainment purposes only". That fact is not about pulling a fast one on the general public; it's a mutual understanding that Renee Zellwegger is not really fat, that Andie Macdowell does not really speak with a British accent, and that Jennifer Jason Leigh (when she played an anorexic girl in a made for TV movie) was not really severely underweight.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> Like Cors, i think I can see what Dan was getting at.
> 
> If you appear on a paysite, it's a business for you. You're there to make money and you need to be aware of that when you _choose_ to post elsewhere on Dims or _choose_ to go on a television talk show and say you're not happy at your current size. It's really a matter of how seriously you take the business, how much you depend on the income, and how you approach your work.
> 
> Nobody on a paysite or Clips For Sale owes anyone anything beyond what they advertise. Maybe the video won't be, as Kevin says, Citizen Kane, but it should be of "Girls Eating Cake" if it's advertised as "A video with 2 fat girls eating cake."
> 
> I don't see how this is different than a mainstream actor doing a press tour for a movie in which s/he has an accent. Is that actor expected to speak with the accent from the movie when promoting the movie? Was Renee Zellwegger supposed to maintain the weight she gained to play a fat character even though she gained the weight _for artistic purposes?_ Many performers dramatically change appearance for roles, whether that is weight, growing a beard, building up muscle, or speaking a certain way. It's "for entertainment purposes only". *That fact is not about pulling a fast one on the general public; it's a mutual understanding that Renee Zellwegger is not really fat, that Andie Macdowell does not really speak with a British accent, and that Jennifer Jason Leigh (when she played an anorexic girl in a made for TV movie) was not really severely underweight.*



My mother when asked by my sister if Rene Zellwegger is actually a fat british woman (I know what movie you're talking about Loves, I have it on DVD heh) she replied "That's like asking if Lou Ferrigno really green"

But those are hollywood movies, where fuck ups are edited it out 99 percent of the time. They may show the outtakes in a special feature, but what you see is flawless acting because of how many takes were made. What Dan is saying, is that these models who say "I'm gonana ooga booga, hehe...i fucked up..shit, ahha" should be trying to take things more seriously.


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Please PM me the details, I want to hear about this.....can't believe I missed it.



You missed it because the thread is deleted, as Dan well knows. I guess the mods are also too busy to ask him to remove it.

And the reason I've asked him to remove it is because it reflects only one part of my exchange with Heather, which doesn't include my response to HER. 

Also, meh.

My point was made. It's a point that's very well and clearly understood by those who do not wish to objectify the fat beyond the person, and/or attempt to make excuses for those who do.


----------



## exile in thighville

if your product sucks, word gets around. some people's attitude is take the money and run.


----------



## Tooz

exile in thighville said:


> a deleted paysite thread where heather took some chick to school



Probably should wipe that brown stuff off of your nose, babes


----------



## exile in thighville

it's ok to be jealous, i lick a mean anus


----------



## LoveBHMS

I think at the end of the day, these are just what they claim to be--PAYsites. It's up to the customers to determine what they want and the extend to which "suspension of disbelief" comes into play. Are there promotions here that show off weights that are clearly not in line with the pictures? Sure. So you can either join those sites or not join them. I imagine if somebody wanted to lose weight, she could take a dozen or more sets and just add them to her site as time went on even though in real life she was losing weight. It's just entertainment.

As far as caring about the women or seeing them as real people, I'm not sure that's the burden of a paying customer. It's the same as challenging anyone who saw "Bridget Jones Diary" to not enjoy the movie because the tabloids reported that Renee Zellwegger gained a lot of weight eating donuts and fast food. Should a movie fan sit there and say "Well i can't get into this movie knowing the actress ate a ton of unhealthy food to look like that?" I don't mean that somebody isn't "real" or that they "don't matter" but i'm talking about it strictly in a commercial sense.

If a woman chooses to talk on Dims about WLS or weight loss in general, I'm sure she's doing that with the understanding that customers or potential customers are going to read it. It's their choice.

And I'm sure every paysite customer is going to have different attitudes. For every one who thinks girls giggling and not being "professional" is a turnoff, another one will find it fun and refreshing and more interesting than somebody who seems too polished and possibly fake.


----------



## thatgirl08

I think there is a difference in selling a fantasy, and outright lying. If you're getting WLS, and you're open about it, but still put 'OMG I gained so much' on a set.. that's just selling a fantasy, IMO, but if you have your photographer pan down to the scale you're stepping on and you're holding something that weighs 20 pounds in your hands to make it look like you gained, that's outright lying. I've never known personally of a girl that does that sort of thing but have heard, many times, from paysite subscribers that it does happen and I've heard a lot of girls say that they've heard that girl xyz does it. 

I've never purchased a video or site subscription (I've considered it but I feel too creepy because it's like, masturbating to my coworkers or something) but.. if I was to, and then I found out someone was lying, it'd be hard to get into the fantasy of it.. even more so if someone was like I'm 500 pounds but they look 400. Like, if it's obvious or out-right lying.. it'd bother me, to the point I couldn't enjoy their pictures & vids. As far as selling a fantasy, it wouldn't bother me if I found out that, I don't know, the girl doesn't really lay around eating cake all day in lingerie.


----------



## Tau

I've joined several fat girl sites and been sorely disappointed and highly annoyed and embarrassed. Too many of the women doing this are unsexy, unprofessional, clearly do not enjoy what they are doing and lie a great deal in the descriptions about their websites and the content they have. I'm not into weightgain, and very, very rarely join model websites that do not feature hard core content - but the times i have and seen posts and sets and vids about a model supposedly getting fatter when she clearly isn't - I personally found that really depressing. My favourite models, the girls who's sites I go back to again and again, are the women who show joy in the work they do, who post in real time and in the real world the same way they post on their websites. Who keep it professional and fun. Perhaps they are seriously good actresses - but I appreciate the effort .


----------



## James

Categorically and beyond any question, the SSBBW paysite business is filled with artifice and deception regarding the portrayal of fantasy. That's something that FAs should really be aware of in my opinion. The stuff you see on the paysite board is not a reality for the majority of ssbbws. It is not even a reality for the majority of paysite models. It should certainly not form the basis of expectation for the average FA that BBWs or SSBBWs would behave anything like a paysite persona. 

There is a formula towards maximizing income from potential customers (fat angles, torso-twist fat-maximizing poses, gluttony, lack of self control, laziness, excess, weight and measurement increases - sometimes falsified through the use of concealed weights etc etc. ) and many models, once they realize this, will simply follow that formula of self-presentation in order to maximize their income. Some will maintain the facade while posting outside of their work forums and others will reveal more of their true selves and possibly face a reduction in business as a result. Its a sad story but its pretty much the way the cookie crumbles. 

Naturally there are those that are the real deal so to speak... but in all honesty, I doubt there are very many ssbbw paysite models who do not follow the above formula to a significant extent. 

I think there are some interesting and fundamental FA questions here that relate to the degree of experience and expectation that FAs have towards their partners. These questions really boil down to, who is exploiting who? Are the models perpetuating a predominantly false stereotype and making bank from the fact that many FAs are socially stunted enough to not realize the widespread falsehood? Or is it the paysite users themselves who perpetuate the state of affairs and unrealistic expectations of BBWs and SSBBWs in real life?


----------



## thatgirl08

I think you're overestimating the number of girls who falsify stuff on their site. Personally, I'm 95% real on my site.. the rest is really just embellishment more than lying.

Also, if FA's should be aware of it, as you say, then why does exploitation have to even enter into the equation?


----------



## katorade

The majority of people acting in the _amateur _porn industry are not there for their own sexual benefit. Period. I'm not talking about just the fat porn industry, either. I can't believe anyone would be so naive as to think otherwise. 

I, for one, can't derive a damn thing from porn any more because all I can think about is how crappy it would be to fuck a stranger in a scantily furnished mcmansion for $300 so you can pay half of your rent. Porn is depressing for the most part.


----------



## chocolate desire

glad none of My friends are friends of yours in fact I would be surprised to find out you have any at all. My pm box is full of messages telling me to ignore you and I am doing my best but saying I exploited my friend blows me away.Now if I was trying to sell footage that she and I shot together because I know her site is down now you could accuse me of such. What I did was as heartfelt as when i gave up spending christmas with my own children just so she would not be alone the first year Zak passed.
What pray tell did you ever do for her besides wank to her pictures? I dont recall ever seeing you when I went to visit nor her ever talking about you and we talked about everyone that meant something to us. I have lost someone very special so dont spew ugly words at me.
And as long as your living and ten days after your dead you better hope I never see you face to face.




exile in thighville said:


> i probably _would_ hate the world if i saw my friend's death exploited just 24 hours later for p-o-r-n


----------



## James

I don't think I am overestimating but I accept its a possibility. I doubt its something that will be definitively known because of the economic consequence of transparency anyhow. 

Dan's original post speaks to the idea that falsehood in modelling is an insult to FA intelligence... maybe? At any rate, you're right... perhaps exploitation is too strong a way to describe the relationships between models and customers so I take that back. There are some interesting dynamics going on though.


----------



## Tau

I think exploitation is a very heavy word and I don't think it should fit in this debate at all. To me it implies somebody is doing something they don't want to be doing, as if they are being coerced. If a model doesn't like FA's, enjoy the business, hates the fantasies, hates the gaining - they should stop modeling. The fat girl modeling world, just because of the nature of fat and our society's reactions to it, is not as straightfoward or clear cut as skinny porn is. Like Cors said, a number of fat young women begin their own journey to self love by exploring and looking up to fat models on the paysites. This isn't ideal but where else do fat girls get to see women like themselves portrayed as sexual and beautiful. I honestly think, because of what fat models represent to so many young fatties out there, that there is a responsibility on the model's part to be honest.


----------



## superodalisque

James said:


> I don't think I am overestimating but I accept its a possibility. I doubt its something that will be definitively known because of the economic consequence of transparency anyhow.
> 
> Dan's original post speaks to the idea that falsehood in modelling is an insult to FA intelligence... maybe? At any rate, you're right... perhaps exploitation is too strong a way to describe the relationships between models and customers so I take that back. There are some interesting dynamics going on though.



the question of exploitation is interesting here. i find it odd for an FA to complain about the formula since the models use the formula because its what works and whats been asked for. they want to sell thier sites. so guess what? i think they are doing what a lot of FAs ask for and want. unfortunately there isn't high level eroticism out there in the BBW porn world. why is that? maybe it simply isn't what FAs want or buy. i have been very interested to look around to find some beautiful eroticism featuring bbws and ssbbws but there really isn't very much. there are so many beautiful models looking bored in front of cheezy backgrounds with bad lighting wearing cheap looking unimaginative clothing that does them no justice at all. maybe the problem is that the taste level of many FAs is low? people shape the supply to meet the demand and if the demand is for low minded stuff then thats all you're going to get. 

maybe FAs need to start asking for more in general? i know that for a long time it was a take what you can get kind of scenario. but maybe its time to go beyond that, not just for FAs but for the image of bbws and ssbbws as a whole. we could do with more beautiful sensuality. its kind of sad when fat women are presented as the end of two poles. either she is a virtually sexless joke or she is raunchy and cheap. there isn't a whole lot in the in between mode. and for those that are, i'm not even sure those sites are doing that well in general. 

its good to talk honestly about the issue. a lot of FAs say this stuff in private because they are often afraid to talk about the quality in the open because they don't want to insult anyone. evidently though there are folks out there not worrying about insulting thier customers. i don't understand what the problem is with tightening up on business practices if you want to really make money. in general when a business gets an honest critique all it can do is help if people are willing to listen. then maybe it would be easier to pry lose money from guys with a higher taste level, intellect and probably a higher income who can afford to indulge more and also appeal to the existing market at the same time. if other people refuse maybe someone who is interested in making a site thats truly erotic and does not piss off its users will see the gap and fill the niche.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Tau said:


> I think exploitation is a very heavy word and I don't think it should fit in this debate at all. To me it implies somebody is doing something they don't want to be doing, as if they are being coerced. If a model doesn't like FA's, enjoy the business, hates the fantasies, hates the gaining - they should stop modeling. The fat girl modeling world, just because of the nature of fat and our society's reactions to it, is not as straightfoward or clear cut as skinny porn is. Like Cors said, a number of fat young women begin their own journey to self love by exploring and looking up to fat models on the paysites. This isn't ideal but where else do fat girls get to see women like themselves portrayed as sexual and beautiful. I honestly think, because of what fat models represent to so many young fatties out there, that there is a responsibility on the model's part to be honest.



Why should they stop? I'd say that pretty much everyone with a job hates some aspects of it. Maybe they do that job because it pays really well or because it's the only job they can get or because they can only make *that* amount of money doing *that* particular job. Should a lawyer or hedge fund manager stop doing their job just because they don't like it? Maybe they have to do it because their kids or grandkids need a roof over their heads or they have special needs and have to have private tutors or they need to pay for college. I started waitressing a while back because i wanted to move and needed a job where I had flexible hours and could make decent cash without being tied to something permanent---should I have quit because I did not truly care about all my customers or care about providing them with great hospitality. No. I did it cause it was my job and I faked it because it's the job I chose for a variety of reasons.

I don't see where somebody on a paysite has a responsibility to anyone but herself. It's like insisting athletes are supposed to be role models for kids. No, they're not. Their job is to play basketball or football or golf, not to be role models.


----------



## superodalisque

Tau said:


> I've joined several fat girl sites and been sorely disappointed and highly annoyed and embarrassed. Too many of the women doing this are unsexy, unprofessional, clearly do not enjoy what they are doing and lie a great deal in the descriptions about their websites and the content they have. I'm not into weightgain, and very, very rarely join model websites that do not feature hard core content - but the times i have and seen posts and sets and vids about a model supposedly getting fatter when she clearly isn't - I personally found that really depressing. My favourite models, the girls who's sites I go back to again and again, are the women who show joy in the work they do, who post in real time and in the real world the same way they post on their websites. Who keep it professional and fun. Perhaps they are seriously good actresses - but I appreciate the effort .



i agree with you totally. i appreciate a professional who makes a real effort. sloppy business is not fun to watch. it makes everybody, BBWs and FAs look stupid.


----------



## thatgirl08

superodalisque said:


> the question of exploitation is interesting here. i find it odd for an FA to complain about the formula since the models use the formula because its what works and whats been asked for. they want to sell thier sites. so guess what? i think they are doing what a lot of FAs ask for and want. unfortunately there isn't high level eroticism out there in the BBW porn world. why is that? maybe it simply isn't what FAs want or buy. i have been very interested to look around to find some beautiful eroticism featuring bbws and ssbbws but there really isn't very much. there are so many beautiful models looking bored in front of cheezy backgrounds with bad lighting wearing cheap looking unimaginative clothing that does them no justice at all. maybe the problem is that the taste level of many FAs is low? people shape the supply to meet the demand and if the demand is for low minded stuff then thats all you're going to get.
> 
> maybe FAs need to start asking for more in general? i know that for a long time it was a take what you can get kind of scenario. but maybe its time to go beyond that, not just for FAs but for the image of bbws and ssbbws as a whole. we could do with more beautiful sensuality. its kind of sad when fat women are presented as the end of two poles. either she is a virtually sexless joke or she is raunchy and cheap. there isn't a whole lot in the in between mode. and for those that are, i'm not even sure those sites are doing that well in general.
> 
> its good to talk honestly about the issue. a lot of FAs say this stuff in private because they are often afraid to talk about the quality in the open because they don't want to insult anyone. evidently though there are folks out there not worrying about insulting thier customers. i don't understand what the problem is with tightening up on business practices if you want to really make money. in general when a business gets an honest critique all it can do is help if people are willing to listen. then maybe it would be easier to pry lose money from guys with a higher taste level, intellect and probably a higher income who can afford to indulge more and also appeal to the existing market at the same time. if other people refuse maybe someone who is interested in making a site thats truly erotic and does not piss off its users will see the gap and fill the niche.



I think the reality is that most FA's want fetish related material, not eroticism. Most girls do some sets that involve eating or weighing, measuring, squashing, tight clothing, weight gain talk, belly jiggling, stuffing, force feeding, etc. I think the reality is that very few guys are looking for traditional pinup type photos and more are looking for fetish content. JMO.. based on what I've personally been asked for.


----------



## thatgirl08

superodalisque said:


> i agree with you totally. i appreciate a professional who makes a real effort. sloppy business is not fun to watch. it makes everybody, BBWs and FAs look stupid.



Maybe.. but who is really looking besides other FA's and BBW's? It's not like the paysite business has a huge impact on size acceptance or something.


----------



## Tau

LoveBHMS said:


> Why should they stop? I'd say that pretty much everyone with a job hates some aspects of it. Maybe they do that job because it pays really well or because it's the only job they can get or because they can only make *that* amount of money doing *that* particular job. Should a lawyer or hedge fund manager stop doing their job just because they don't like it? Maybe they have to do it because their kids or grandkids need a roof over their heads or they have special needs and have to have private tutors or they need to pay for college. I started waitressing a while back because i wanted to move and needed a job where I had flexible hours and could make decent cash without being tied to something permanent---should I have quit because I did not truly care about all my customers or care about providing them with great hospitality. No. I did it cause it was my job and I faked it because it's the job I chose for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I don't see where somebody on a paysite has a responsibility to anyone but herself. It's like insisting athletes are supposed to be role models for kids. No, they're not. Their job is to play basketball or football or golf, not to be role models.



I hear what you're saying but I don't agree. I strongly believe that if you don't love something you find a way to stop doing it - especially something that's as personal and intimate as pornorgraphic modeling. I also disagree with the statement that public figures do not have a responsibility to their fans or followers. Yes, they do. Everything we do impacts on other people. As human beings living in a society we need to be considerate of what effect the actions we take will have on others. Public figures - models, athletes, actors, authors - are all in the public eye in a big way. What they do, say, how they behave, has massive impact. It is absolutely their choice to decide whether or not they care about the messages they're sending and the impact they are having. My hope is that in a community like this one there will be more models who choose to care.


----------



## superodalisque

thatgirl08 said:


> I think the reality is that most FA's want fetish related material, not eroticism. Most girls do some sets that involve eating or weighing, measuring, squashing, tight clothing, weight gain talk, belly jiggling, stuffing, force feeding, etc. I think the reality is that very few guys are looking for traditional pinup type photos and more are looking for fetish content. JMO.. based on what I've personally been asked for.



i'm not so sure. i don't have a website but i have my own lil cheesecake experiment going and there seems to be a hunger out there for women who are fat and sexy and not just as a fetish. maybe thats just what they're used to asking for because they've been primed by whats already out there? and it is porn after all. a guy might ask for fisting from a thin porn model who specializes in that. but, it doesn't mean he can't also appreciate and seek out simple eroticism and beauty with another model. its just he doesn't see the fisting porn model/actress as being the type. maybe its the industry that expects that an FA is only attracted to fetish and can't be attracted to the purely erotic or beautiful nature of a fat woman? maybe the FA is just asking the specialists for what she seems to do best? i'm not sure that means he doesn't appreciate the other stuff as well. it might not be an either or proposition.

but notwithstanding i don't think that the things that look like an insult to the intelligence of a fetishist is a good idea in any case. you don't want to hold your customer in contempt.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm not annoyed by models that don't necessarily want to be the size they are. I've asked many of my friends that are or aren't, and the general consensus I get from those that are big that may want to lose some weight is that they don't want to be thin, but would like to be smaller to some degree. Model or not that's fine to me, and even if they do secretly want to be thin, to me it has more to do with the motivation. I'm not going to get annoyed or anything, but it might baffle me if they were to say truly hate being fat, fat people, and the community. I just wouldn't understand why. That's it.

Most of stuff mentioned (With the exception of POV, but I don't consider that fat-specific... At least for me), however, is not my thing. My only guess is it would be similar to what I said above. 

So I guess that's a no. As long as they don't hate me for being who I am, then I really don't have any qualms.


----------



## LoveBHMS

superodalisque said:


> i'm not so sure. i don't have a website but i have my own lil cheesecake experiment going and there seems to be a hunger out there for women who are fat and sexy and not just as a fetish. maybe thats just what they're used to asking for because they've been primed by whats already out there? and it is porn after all. a guy might ask for fisting from a thin porn model who specializes in that. but, it doesn't mean he can't also appreciate and seek out simple eroticism and beauty with another model. its just he doesn't see the fisting porn model/actress as being the type. maybe its the industry that expects that an FA is only attracted to fetish and can't be attracted to the purely erotic or beautiful nature of a fat woman? maybe the FA is just asking the specialists for what she seems to do best? i'm not sure that means he doesn't appreciate the other stuff a well. it might not be an either or proposition.
> 
> but notwithstanding i don't think that the things that look like an insult to the intelligence of a fetishist is a good idea in any case. you don't want to hold your customer in contempt.



I think she was just saying in her personal experience based on what she'd been asked for. If you're engaged in any sort of commerce, you're going to want to know what your audience wants and provide that. You're not going to provide something and hope it's well received or hope you can convinced them they like it. Ford tried that with the Edsel and it's the classic example of why that does not work.


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm sure he can appreciate it.. and in no way did I say he can't simply appreciate a fat woman.. but that doesn't mean he wants to pay $17 bucks a month to get it. As we've seen on the paysite board, the anonymity of this whole exchange between FA and model allows people to say whatever the hell they're thinking or whatever they hell they want to see.. I highly doubt anyone is sitting there afraid to ask for something as tame as some purely erotic photos. Judging by the weight board here, comments on paysite threads and what comments and requests I've personally received.. most, although not all, want fetish material.. and the girls who are really making the money are the ones providing it. If that weren't the case.. why would girls keep doing it?


----------



## superodalisque

LoveBHMS said:


> I think she was just saying in her personal experience based on what she'd been asked for. If you're engaged in any sort of commerce, you're going to want to know what your audience wants and provide that. You're not going to provide something and hope it's well received or hope you can convinced them they like it. Ford tried that with the Edsel and it's the classic example of why that does not work.



sure i understand that, but her market for her site is not the entire market. thats a microeconomic view. its the viewpoint of the firm. but not every firm is the same or has the same clients. the bio for a firm might be diifferent than for the entire industry.


----------



## superodalisque

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm sure he can appreciate it.. and in no way did I say he can't simply appreciate a fat woman.. but that doesn't mean he wants to pay $17 bucks a month to get it. As we've seen on the paysite board, the anonymity of this whole exchange between FA and model allows people to say whatever the hell they're thinking or whatever they hell they want to see.. I highly doubt anyone is sitting there afraid to ask for something as tame as some purely erotic photos. Judging by the weight board here, comments on paysite threads and what comments and requests I've personally received.. most, although not all, want fetish material.. and the girls who are really making the money are the ones providing it. If that weren't the case.. why would girls keep doing it?



i'm not saying that you are wrong. i'm only saying that what you hear is different from what i hear. only because i'm probably talking to people who might not be your clients right now.


----------



## Teleute

Ernest Nagel said:


> If you're wanking to a picture you're basically fantasizing about having sex with the person in that image, right?



Uh, wrong? I'm not at least. Maybe just because I'm big on the voyeurism or something, but plenty of my wank-session fantasies don't involve me participating in the sex at all.

Now, on to the rest of it...

I think it's an odd inference that "I don't like seeing paysite models obviously faking or talking about how they hate being fat" equals "I think paysite models owe it to my boner to never reveal themselves as true human beings". It seems healthy and positive to me that someone would be turned off when they found out that their fetish was causing someone else genuine pain. It's like the opposite of that bloodhound gang song "a lapdance is always better when the stripper is crying", and... well... the opposite of that attitude seems like a good thing to me. I would like to think that the person acting out my fantasy on screen is getting off on it just as much as I am, because I'm a decent fucking human being and I don't want them to be suffering or doing something they think is demeaning and disgusting just because they're desperate, as Katorade said. What this ends up translating to is that I'm very, very picky with my porn, and yes, I can feel cheated if I do buy something and it turns out not to be what was advertised (I am a fan of the "if you don't like it don't buy it" method, but with most sites you don't get to actually see what you're paying for until you've given them the money). I also don't think that voicing your discomfort with the situation is the same thing as demanding that the models change who they are or telling them to shut up and jiggle some more, especially when you're voicing it on the FA forum rather than the paysite board - it can just be an attempt to get confirmation that you're not crazy and that there are other people who feel the same way, for instance. 

There probably will be a drop in business for models who are terrible actors, or who talk elsewhere about hating being fat; but then, I don't think the consumers of the porn have any obligation to pay for something that makes them uncomfortable, either. Also, this is hardly a phenomenon restricted to SS/BBW porn. Mainstream porn actresses "fake it" by exaggerating their enjoyment and talking about how much they love being a filthy slut or whatever. They would also lose fans if they had an interview after the scene talking about how they hate demeaning themselves for rent money, because most people really don't want the stripper to be crying (goddamn it, now that horrible song is stuck in my head). Blargh, my ability to make coherent sentences is going away - I'll leave it there for now. I may well have another terrifying wall of text on this subject another time.


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm sure there are some guys who want more typical pinups shots but the reality is they probably do not compose a large percentage of the BBW/FA niche. Just in thinking about the most popular models.. the ones bringing in the most money are the ones with the most fetish stuff on their site.. and that's not a bad thing, I just think it's a fact of them providing what people want to see. 

I mean, a preview of a girl sitting on her couch eating McDonalds gets more views and comments than a preview of a girl wearing beautiful lingerie, posing on her bed. Is that not indicative of what is wanted?


----------



## superodalisque

thatgirl08 said:


> Maybe.. but who is really looking besides other FA's and BBW's? It's not like the paysite business has a huge impact on size acceptance or something.



????????????????????????????! lol


----------



## superodalisque

thatgirl08 said:


> Maybe.. but who is really looking besides other FA's and BBW's? It's not like the paysite business has a huge impact on size acceptance or something.



????????????????????????????! lol okaaay


----------



## thatgirl08

superodalisque said:


> ????????????????????????????! lol okaaay



This was a really good post.


----------



## LoveBHMS

This argument, in part, is almost looking like some women have a fantasy about what porn "should" be. It kind of reminds me of the soft core stuff that is supposedly aimed at a female audience or the "Spice" crap you get in hotel rooms.

It seems like a lot of pro-porn feminists want to believe that women do porn because it's empowering, that they truly love it, that they love and respect their customers, that their customers all respect them. I think some women like, or even demand the fantasy that women who escort, strip, or do porn are all paying their way through graduate school.

I'm sure not everyone is the same. I'm sure there are paysite girls who went to Harvard and choose to do paysite work b/c they love it, and paysite girls who are too fat to move so they have no choice but to sell webcam shots of themselves eating KFC. 

But my guess is the truth lies somewhere in between which is that it's a business and they do it to make money. They may love it and they may derive benefits from it, but at the end of the day, my guess is most of them would not do it for free and most of them will respond to requests they may not get off on, but will earn them more money. I'm not sure where the line of "exploitation" lies, but if you truly can't get any other job, the fact that you're doing that instead of not working or instead of holding up a 7-11 says something.


----------



## superodalisque

no matter what niche market you fill, fetish, vanilla, low brow, high brow, its still important not to be contemptuous of customers. now i'm going to shut up because i forgot it was the FA forum


----------



## Teleute

Eh, it's not that I think all porn SHOULD be like that - and I sure as hell know it isn't. But I'm not going to get off to it if it's apparent that the models (male *or* female, for what it's worth - a lot of young actors in gay porn especially are obviously desperate and not enjoying it) are depressed or hate what they're doing.


----------



## thatgirl08

People are entitled to their opinions of the paysite industry and what people want but I do find it interesting that so many people who have either never subscribed to a site or never been a model are making comments regarding paysite content and quality and what customers want. It may be true that you've talked with paysite girls or (potential) paysite subscribers but until you're really part of the system I'm not sure how qualified you are to make judgments about it. As someone who has been modeling for 6 months, I realize I'm not completely versed in the ins & outs of the industry yet so I'd just find it hard to believe that (collective) you are.


----------



## superodalisque

business is business


----------



## thatgirl08

superodalisque said:


> business is business



I don't even know what this means in the context of what I just said.


----------



## Teleute

thatgirl08 said:


> People are entitled to their opinions of the paysite industry and what people want but I do find it interesting that so many people who have either never subscribed to a site or never been a model are making comments regarding paysite content and quality and what customers want. It may be true that you've talked with paysite girls or (potential) paysite subscribers but until you're really part of the system I'm not sure how qualified you are to make judgments about it. As someone who has been modeling for 6 months, I realize I'm not completely versed in the ins & outs of the industry yet so I'd just find it hard to believe that (collective) you are.



erm, sorry if I'm coming across as pretending to know everything? I have a nasty habit of wording things like that sometimes, but I don't mean to imply that at all. I am a consumer/subscriber, but have never been a model, so it is quite true that I don't know the system from that end; my statement of "There probably will be a drop in business for models who..." was based on the idea that people will pay more for higher quality products, which I was defining as "things that I, as a porn subscriber, find appealing". If it turns out that you actually get a whole lot more subscriptions by crying and talking on camera about how you hate doing porn, well... I'm going to need to go cry in the corner for a bit, because my faith in humanity would be kinda shattered.


----------



## thatgirl08

Teleute said:


> erm, sorry if I'm coming across as pretending to know everything? I have a nasty habit of wording things like that sometimes, but I don't mean to imply that at all. I am a consumer/subscriber, but have never been a model, so it is quite true that I don't know the system from that end; my statement of "There probably will be a drop in business for models who..." was based on the idea that people will pay more for higher quality products, which I was defining as "things that I, as a porn subscriber, find appealing". If it turns out that you actually get a whole lot more subscriptions by crying and talking on camera about how you hate doing porn, well... I'm going to need to go cry in the corner for a bit, because my faith in humanity would be kinda shattered.



For the record, I really wasn't referring to you.. only the people who specifically identified themselves as never having subscribed or been a model. 

Not sure where there was discussion of videos of crying porn models but, kay, I'll know where to find you when it happens.


----------



## fatlane

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm sure there are some guys who want more typical pinups shots but the reality is they probably do not compose a large percentage of the BBW/FA niche. Just in thinking about the most popular models.. the ones bringing in the most money are the ones with the most fetish stuff on their site.. and that's not a bad thing, I just think it's a fact of them providing what people want to see.
> 
> I mean, a preview of a girl sitting on her couch eating McDonalds gets more views and comments than a preview of a girl wearing beautiful lingerie, posing on her bed. Is that not indicative of what is wanted?



When I had a paysite, the most common requests for me to morph were under-18 girls. I flat-out refused to do any of those, but they kept coming... But what you said is true: If you build it and there's a kink involved, they will, uh, trying to avoid an awful pun here... er... they will _arrive._


----------



## thatgirl08

fatlane said:


> When I had a paysite, the most common requests for me to morph were under-18 girls. I flat-out refused to do any of those, but they kept coming... But what you said is true: If you build it and there's a kink involved, they will, uh, trying to avoid an awful pun here... er... they will _arrive._



That's fairly creepy. I haven't gotten any underage comments but lots of oh my, you're so young.


----------



## fatlane

thatgirl08 said:


> That's fairly creepy. I haven't gotten any underage comments but lots of oh my, you're so young.



Yeah, that could be one-a-them fetish things at work. They're hoping you'll say the things they want to hear, even if they're filthy rotten no-good stinkin lies.

Then there are the ones that want you to say that stuff, but only if it's true. There's no pleasing _everyone..._


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tau said:


> I hear what you're saying but I don't agree. I strongly believe that if you don't love something you find a way to stop doing it - especially something that's as personal and intimate as pornorgraphic modeling. I also disagree with the statement that public figures do not have a responsibility to their fans or followers. Yes, they do. Everything we do impacts on other people. As human beings living in a society we need to be considerate of what effect the actions we take will have on others. Public figures - models, athletes, actors, authors - are all in the public eye in a big way. What they do, say, how they behave, has massive impact. It is absolutely their choice to decide whether or not they care about the messages they're sending and the impact they are having. My hope is that in a community like this one there will be more models who choose to care.



*pornography: *creative activity (writing or pictures or films etc.) of no literary or artistic value other than to stimulate sexual desire​
If models did that then it would no longer be porn. There really is no place for this kind of rationale when discussing porn and erotic content. Surely porn can include these concepts for people who are stimulated by it but the expectation that models or the industry should observe this type of protocol as a general rule is terribly misplaced. The goal of most porn sites is to give the people what they want, not shape the world.


----------



## supersoup

superodalisque said:


> its good to talk honestly about the issue. a lot of FAs say this stuff in private because they are often afraid to talk about the quality in the open because they don't want to insult anyone. evidently though there are folks out there not worrying about insulting thier customers. i don't understand what the problem is with tightening up on business practices if you want to really make money. in general when a business gets an honest critique all it can do is help if people are willing to listen. then *maybe it would be easier to pry lose money from guys with a higher taste level, intellect and probably a higher income who can afford to indulge more* and also appeal to the existing market at the same time. if other people refuse maybe someone who is interested in making a site thats truly erotic and does not piss off its users will see the gap and fill the niche.



the bolding is mine.

i've been thinking about this post for a few hours, and it's grating on me more and more. 'taste level' is subjective, first of all. and secondly, i am completely in disagreement with the insinuation that a large percentage of customers ("guys" in your post), are of low intellect. also, what people see as erotic is subjective too, so who's to say that niche isn't already filled?! depending on what you like, there are PLENTY of erotic sites already out there, with high quality photos and HD videos, even.

it just saddens me when i feel like purveyors of fat porn are painted to be, for the most part, cretins counting out their quarters to jack off to something dirty.


----------



## Shosh

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Dude, I recently bought to dvds (told you I like porn!) and it was lame...LAME. The girls were ugly...and the fattest ones only get like a 10 second appearance...the acting is terrible and it was so expensive. The girls on the paysite are way better than any dvd Ive seen.



Calling other women ugly is pretty mean.

Haven't people made your life hell in the Uk? I am surprised given that you would turn against other women in this way.


----------



## superodalisque

supersoup said:


> the bolding is mine.
> 
> i've been thinking about this post for a few hours, and it's grating on me more and more. 'taste level' is subjective, first of all. and secondly, i am completely in disagreement with the insinuation that a large percentage of customers ("guys" in your post), are of low intellect. also, what people see as erotic is subjective too, so who's to say that niche isn't already filled?! depending on what you like, there are PLENTY of erotic sites already out there, with high quality photos and HD videos, even.
> 
> it just saddens me when i feel like purveyors of fat porn are painted to be, for the most part, cretins counting out their quarters to jack off to something dirty.



sorry you feel that way but i stand by my opinion. its cool that you disagree. but, there is a huge and real difference between erotica and porn. porn is purely for sexual titilation and erotica has more of an intellectual bent. any person can want any mixture of the two of course. but there is a huge difference between the two. what the industry often calls erotica is not. most of the people who do work in he industry don't know the history or the conventions of erotica at all but they just apply the name to try to scale up the product. erotica doesn't depend on high quality HD videos or the like. it depends on the story, the art direction , the production values and the artistry. it may even be centered on fetish. its not just about jiggling body parts around or showing how fat a person is. erotica is about experiences. its about why something is so effecting to a human being. what kind of mental and emotional connections cause the feelings. porn cares nothing about the why of things. erotica is much deeper.

i have seen almost absolutely no erotica when it comes to BBW porn. take a look at the section of the movie Eros called "The Hand" by Wong Kar Wai. thats true erotica. the stuff being cranked out in cheap warehouses is not erotica by any stretch of the imagination no matter how good the technology is. mainly because it has no artistry and art is not the aim. erotica is not purely wank fodder. and yes i think it takes a entirely different level of mind to crave that kind of experience. it doesn't mean that a person can't also like porn. it doesn't mean the person who likes porn isn't intelligent in their own way. but there are different levels of being. in my opinion someone who has limited themselves only to porn is still operating at very low hierachy. it doesn't mean they'll never develop a higher one. but i wouldn't make the mistake of thinking that they are as intellectually developed as someone who appreciated erotica. its just not the same thing. its like the difference between reading a 1st grade level children's book and Shakespeare.


----------



## exile in thighville

supersoup said:


> the bolding is mine.
> 
> i've been thinking about this post for a few hours, and it's grating on me more and more. 'taste level' is subjective, first of all. and secondly, i am completely in disagreement with the insinuation that a large percentage of customers ("guys" in your post), are of low intellect. also, what people see as erotic is subjective too, so who's to say that niche isn't already filled?! depending on what you like, there are PLENTY of erotic sites already out there, with high quality photos and HD videos, even.
> 
> it just saddens me when i feel like purveyors of fat porn are painted to be, for the most part, cretins counting out their quarters to jack off to something dirty.



i think it's yes and no. there's a difference between low intellect and low expectations. a genius could still be relatively unrequited with depictions of his fantasy and willing to settle for two girls laughing into a cake - because what's the alternative? going back to imagining it. my personal threshold for this stuff is that the model need only convince me. i don't need props or HD or outfits or anything special, just someone who seems eager to sexually engage the fetish she's trying to convince me she's into. that's not to knock the guys who have no problem settling for two girls laughing into a cake, that doesn't make them dumber, and that stuff certainly didn't bug me until my grizzled old age.


----------



## exile in thighville

Shosh said:


> Calling other women ugly is pretty mean.
> 
> Haven't people made your life hell in the Uk? I am surprised given that you would turn against other women in this way.



it's crass but really, whatever. everyone feels that way about someone.


----------



## exile in thighville

katorade said:


> I, for one, can't derive a damn thing from porn any more because all I can think about is how crappy it would be to fuck a stranger in a scantily furnished mcmansion for $300 so you can pay half of your rent. Porn is depressing for the most part.



see, and there are people who can't think of anything more depressing than working in an office or retail for their rent.


----------



## exile in thighville

Ernest Nagel said:


> If you're wanking to a picture you're basically fantasizing about having sex with the person in that image, right?



i'm never in my own fantasies, so no.


----------



## Brenda

I think the idea of being dissatisfied with weight gain porn being "fake" flies in the face of the it's just "fantasy" battle cry of many feeders on Dimensions. If it is just fantasy than why the hell does it matter if the model wants to feed herself to immobility or is using the money she earns to save up for the co-pay on her gastric by-pass?


----------



## Mini

Personally, I am more bothered by women being independent than I am by them lying.


----------



## exile in thighville

if you know you're not gaining and you say you are, don't get indignant when customers you're exploiting get mad. no one forced you to pretend what you pretend. consider yourself lucky that anyone bought into it.


----------



## Ivy

supersoup said:


> the bolding is mine.
> 
> i've been thinking about this post for a few hours, and it's grating on me more and more. 'taste level' is subjective, first of all. *and secondly, i am completely in disagreement with the insinuation that a large percentage of customers ("guys" in your post), are of low intellect. * also, what people see as erotic is subjective too, so who's to say that niche isn't already filled?! depending on what you like, there are PLENTY of erotic sites already out there, with high quality photos and HD videos, even.
> 
> it just saddens me when i feel like purveyors of fat porn are painted to be, for the most part, cretins counting out their quarters to jack off to something dirty.



i completely agree. i have spoken with many of my members and fans over the past 5+ years and i've run into MANY more of the intelligent, articulate, respectful men than i have the creepers and idiots. many of them genuinely seem to care about how i am doing when we speak. i am often asked about my health (kinda weird, but still sweet) and i am usually commended when i tell them that my health is my #1 priority with my gaining and that i will absolutely stop and lose should my health become an issue.


----------



## collared Princess

I think it is fairly simple..if you want to weed out the "truthful" models then take a look at where they hang out or what they talk about outside of the paysite board..This is if it really bothers you..If their lives,there posts, there talk their chat seem to go towards gaining chances are they are into it..
Other than that, I dont see anything wrong with models that only provide the fantasy for their fans..I mean a fantasy is a fantasy,you cant say oh this is only fantasy,you mess the fantasy up..
If it bothers you allot then look for the signs of the models that seem to live the fantasy


----------



## Tau

LillyBBBW said:


> *pornography: *creative activity (writing or pictures or films etc.) of no literary or artistic value other than to stimulate sexual desire​
> If models did that then it would no longer be porn. There really is no place for this kind of rationale when discussing porn and erotic content. Surely porn can include these concepts for people who are stimulated by it but the expectation that models or the industry should observe this type of protocol as a general rule is terribly misplaced. The goal of most porn sites is to give the people what they want, not shape the world.



But for the fat community pornography _has _shaped our world, our community. For many, many fat women and FA's this is where their journeys begin. Perhaps I'm expecting too much of porn  but I know what it meant to me when I first saw those images and I would hope that when many of the models speak about being in the biz not just for a quick buck but to make some kind of an impact or a difference, they actually mean it.


----------



## Tau

Teleute said:


> I think it's an odd inference that "I don't like seeing paysite models obviously faking or talking about how they hate being fat" equals "I think paysite models owe it to my boner to never reveal themselves as true human beings". It seems healthy and positive to me that someone would be turned off when they found out that their fetish was causing someone else genuine pain. It's like the opposite of that bloodhound gang song "a lapdance is always better when the stripper is crying", and... well... the opposite of that attitude seems like a good thing to me. I would like to think that the person acting out my fantasy on screen is getting off on it just as much as I am, because I'm a decent fucking human being and I don't want them to be suffering or doing something they think is demeaning and disgusting just because they're desperate, as Katorade said.



This exactly.


----------



## furious styles

good lord i've never thought about porn this much in my life 

¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## MatthewB

This is why I love *Dims*: You can have a decent discussion on the ramifications of pornography and hear the models' side of the story at the same time. I'm not going to go so far as to inject my opinion into this debate (I don't want mud slung at me), but I will say that, of what I've read, nearly all of it has stayed away from bad inferences and name-calling.


----------



## wrestlingguy

I find it hard to believe that none of the web models have made the distinction about intellect levels of their subscribers, vs. those who simply comment about them here, other forums, and social networking sites like MySpace and Facebook.

My experience, both as FA, and later as the photographer of my wife's site(s), and administrator of her social networking sites is that most of the guys who have the most to say in a negative light are rarely members of the pay site in question.

So, I think it may be implied that the guys who are subscribing to the sites are simply buying into the fantasy of the web model's mission statement. I don't know any webmaster/mistress who keeps demographics on people who leave paysites, so it's difficult to truly determine whether the experience is ruined once someone finds out that their wank material is in fact a fat girl who wants to make a change in a different direction that the subscriber would like them to go.

So, do the knuckle draggers exist? Yes. Are they the guys who typically subscribe to "porn" sites? In my opinion, based on my experience, NO.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Tau said:


> But for the fat community pornography _has _shaped our world, our community. For many, many fat women and FA's this is where their journeys begin. Perhaps I'm expecting too much of porn  but I know what it meant to me when I first saw those images and I would hope that when many of the models speak about being in the biz not just for a quick buck but to make some kind of an impact or a difference, they actually mean it.



I have to say there is going to be a _huge_ distiniction between the "journey" of fat women, by which I assume you mean becoming aware of their sexuality and finding out that they can be sexually desirable and/or that they can love their bodies and be confident and like how they look, and the "Journey" of FA by which I assume you mean knowing that their taste in women is normal and catered to, or even maybe that first reading of a paysite turns them on and they figure out they're an FA.

One of the primary complaints about any pornography is that men expect all women to look and act like the female entertainers. FA porn won't show the downside of being fat, won't show embarassment at breaking a chair, won't show anything except a woman who loves being fat 24/7 and likely one who is thrilled when she realizes she's gained weight. For the vast majority of fat women, that is now how their lives are, any more than average women have no pubic hair and love having sex with other women.

There have been several posts on here about women being treated a certain way like a man not understanding why they don't want to be called names or why they don't want to gain 100 pounds. There is often some consensus that the guy must have been looking at too many paysites and that was his primary experience with BBW or SSBBW. It might even make sense that a fat woman might watch porn and wonder why she can't love her body that much, or why she can't be proud of being a certain weight when the woman on the paysite "clearly" loves it. Maybe the fat women winds up with a sense of guilt because she can't achieve that same level of being so excited about her weight when in truth she's not happy with it.

Truthfully I think you are expecting too much of porn.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tau said:


> But for the fat community pornography _has _shaped our world, our community. For many, many fat women and FA's this is where their journeys begin. Perhaps I'm expecting too much of porn  but I know what it meant to me when I first saw those images and I would hope that when many of the models speak about being in the biz not just for a quick buck but to make some kind of an impact or a difference, they actually mean it.



I think that is basically what the gist of this poll is all about, the element of choice. It is good that you have found meaning in some of the sites out there. I know a lot of people who put their heart and soul into their work and are appreciative of the people who appreciate what they do. Not everybody is going to be stimulated by it though and I think that's fine too. There is room for others to find what they want somewhere else. I just don't think it's fair to say that either preference constitutes a betrayal of what porn should be about. Insisting that bbw porn needs to be different than all the others out there is an example of that funny irony in size acceptance that comes up from time to time: different rules for us so we can be accepted by everyone else. It's just another form of opression and limitation based on size. I see the poll as seeking to discover the percentage of FA/FFA who are more comfortable with 'this' than with 'that', nothing more.


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> Calling other women ugly is pretty mean.
> 
> Haven't people made your life hell in the Uk? I am surprised given that you would turn against other women in this way.


b...but.. hopefully the women in the shop bought porno that we don't know the name of will not read this thread and guess she was talking about them. She didn't find the women attractive and so the porno didn't work for her. Though as we have learned from another thread, it works for some people.
Anyway, when i was a 'phone actress' i pretended i was an 80 year taking a shit in the mouth of the guy that called me. ..I was 25 at the time did not shit in his mouth!!! hahaha.. more fool the sucker who was paying £2 a min.. I hope he doesn't find me and ask for his money back though..  I have to say i did a lot of lying in that job, though if i said i was wearing my pj's, feeding my dog and scraping the scum off my bath as i was chatting i think only a select few could have had a good old wank. (which is what they were paying for). 
ETA-I don't feel guilty btw.. i think the guy knew i wasn't 80 and shitting in his mouth.


----------



## fatlane

For the bemoaning of erotica's absence within the community... wouldn't that be something that develops with time? Truth be told, this community is only as old as the Internet. There would have to be a level of maturity within the community, coupled with a person with an inclination to write such things, for there to be erotica.

Truth be told, it's much easier to turn on a camera and eat a slice of pie instead of consuming a pie-shaped passion that electrifies the soul as it courses down the tongue, caressing the inner body gently and lovingly.


----------



## Blackjack

fatlane said:


> ...consuming a pie-shaped passion that electrifies the soul as it courses down the tongue, caressing the inner body gently and lovingly.



That shit's worse than _Twilight_. Never write fap fantasies again.


----------



## mergirl

yeah.. when i read it i saw neon and smelled brut.


----------



## joswitch

@Dan's OP - oh noes! U say teh pr0n is a lies! *weeps* alas poor boner! Woe! :'( Next you'll be telling us there's no Santa!


----------



## mergirl

See, i much prefer imagination porn. Its free and you can make it anything you want and it is only you lying to yourself inside your own head, which is really just thinking so not harmful. Imagination porn (TM) 
Also, real sex is pretty amazing too.. but inbetween times 'imagination porn' (TM)- Never fails to disapoint. (Unless you are prone to unwanted images popping into your head and you find it tasteless to wank while imagining lions humping while playing poker...or whatever.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Blackjack said:


> That shit's worse than _Twilight_. Never write fap fantasies again.



Needs more cake detonation.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blackjack said:


> That shit's worse than _Twilight_. Never write fap fantasies again.



Yeah, I gagged when I read it too.


----------



## mergirl

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, I gagged when I read it too.


but..not at the 80 yr old shitting in someones mouth??.. i see..


----------



## LillyBBBW

mergirl said:


> but..not at the 80 yr old shitting in someones mouth??.. i see..



Lil' Kim raps about it in one of her most famous songs. Poop in the mouth is old news now but THAT rubbish fatlane posted?!?! That was a real lunch tosser.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Shosh said:


> Calling other women ugly is pretty mean.
> 
> Haven't people made your life hell in the Uk? I am surprised given that you would turn against other women in this way.



How is saying some random person on a dvd is ugly even close to someone calling me names on the street?

I know it is hard to understand....but there really IS a difference.

You've honestly never commented on someones looks on tv? Gimme a break.


----------



## mergirl

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> How is saying some random person on a dvd is ugly even close to someone calling me names on the street?
> 
> I know it is hard to understand....but there really IS a difference.
> 
> You've honestly never commented on someones looks on tv? Gimme a break.


Its ok.. i got your back missus.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> Its ok.. i got your back missus.



I <3 you 

This thread has made my head spin, lol. I never knew models faked so much....I'm so naive! lol


----------



## mergirl

LillyBBBW said:


> Lil' Kim raps about it in one of her most famous songs. Poop in the mouth is old news now but THAT rubbish fatlane posted?!?! That was a real lunch tosser.


oh  I never realised i was so mainstream.. Goddam you lil Kim and your making bogging things socially acceptable through the medium of rap thus making me less shock worthy in my own life!!! I am at a loss of what to do next.. i guess the only step is.. fatlane style erotica..*clears throat*-For smooth manwand worshipping..drizzled in cajjubbiny soft endulgent grade B fanny batter.....Fin. ..ha! i am off to make love in front of a coal fire and a burly uncouth gardener!


----------



## mergirl

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I <3 you
> 
> This thread has made my head spin, lol. I never knew models faked so much....I'm so naive! lol


See, i'm not so sure its 'fake' as opposed to 'fantasy'. Short of begining each film/set with a *Warning this is for entertainment purposes only....* I don't see that what models are doing is wrong.. If people don't like it they wont re-subscribe surely?? I guess people could always complain..though i dont see that happening..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> See, i'm not so sure its 'fake' as opposed to 'fantasy'. Short of begining each film/set with a *Warning this is for entertainment purposes only....* I don't see that what models are doing is wrong.. If people don't like it they wont re-subscribe surely?? I guess people could always complain..though i dont see that happening..



No I mean....I've never stood on a scale holding anything. The thought never occurred to me, lol. I'm just an open book kinda gal.

I sell a fantasy, but it's more like a reality type fantasy. 

That's what I was saying "don't like it, don't buy it" My fans know what I offer and they love it.


----------



## fatlane

Blackjack said:


> That shit's worse than _Twilight_. Never write fap fantasies again.



Nice to see you, too. They say this board's become more negative over the years, what do you think?

Good grief, people, I'm not a writer of erotica. (Chorus: Yeah, that's obvious!) At 8:41 AM, even less so.

AT LEAST I DID NOT CHARGE YOU FOR THAT AND CLAIM IT WAS SOMETHING OTHER THAN WHAT IT WAS, so I expect mad props from the OP.

Now gimmee mah rep points, or I'm gonna workshop chapter 2 of that crap in this thread.

I mean it. Seriously.

/me checks rep points

No new points? Now I'm REALLY depressed. You guys are so mean. O tempora! O mores! I have no choice but to get back on topic!

So why doesn't the OP and interested parties start a paysite review blog or something? Buy a sub, rate the content on a variety of criteria, identify the target audience, and judge it overall? Kinda like record reviews, except it'll have the chance of really offending people that know where to email you.


----------



## LoveBHMS

mergirl said:


> See, i'm not so sure its 'fake' as opposed to 'fantasy'. Short of begining each film/set with a *Warning this is for entertainment purposes only....* I don't see that what models are doing is wrong.. If people don't like it they wont re-subscribe surely?? I guess people could always complain..though i dont see that happening..



Yeah, exactly. And I don't know...maybe they do complain? I'm not sure to what degree you could reasonably have a gripe with a paysite. I'm thinking if you just said "that woman does not look like she weighs 475 pounds" they could just say she does and you can't prove otherwise. If you subscribed to a site after seeing a promotion saying that the woman had just hit 475 and was celebrating, and then you could clearly see the scale reading 410, then that would be pretty reasonable complaint and maybe you should get your money back.

Like with any entertainment, maybe most guys want to believe the woman is really into it, and it's clear the women who are most successful are the ones who post elsewhere on Dims about being truly into it.


----------



## mergirl

Yeah..i guess though if i wanted to make money out of being a paysite model i would say i was into stuff on other parts of the board too. I think that would be hard to keep up though. I guess if you are into the stuff you are doing on your paysite then it must be a bonus for you.


----------



## mergirl

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> No I mean....I've never stood on a scale holding anything. The thought never occurred to me, lol. I'm just an open book kinda gal.
> 
> I sell a fantasy, but it's more like a reality type fantasy.
> 
> That's what I was saying "don't like it, don't buy it" My fans know what I offer and they love it.


yeah.. it had never occured to me that people would hold something while being weighed!! Thats kinna clever in a sneeky way.. if you can get away with it then i guess ..more power to you!.. 
Though, i guess that would be more popular on gaining sites. If you were a model on a regular fat site there would be no need to do that though.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> yeah.. it had never occured to me that people would hold something while being weighed!! Thats kinna clever in a sneeky way.. if you can get away with it then i guess ..more power to you!..
> Though, i guess that would be more popular on gaining sites. If you were a model on a regular fat site there would be no need to do that though.



My next set shall be "omg I'm 700 Already" lol. I'm going to hold a 75lb bag of dog food, lol


----------



## mergirl

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> My next set shall be "omg I'm 700 Already" lol. I'm going to hold a 75lb bag of dog food, lol


yeah fuck it.. i am going to enter the world of fat modeling too! I'm about 200lbs(ish) but i'm going to stand on a scale holding another 200lb person. I'm going to need to work on some really fat looking camera angles... unless my site is just vids of a scale pointing to a number and me shouting "Oh my.. the gain the gain!" Wow... that would be easy money... would any of you guys buy that??


----------



## sweet&fat

exile in thighville said:


> if you know you're not gaining and you say you are, don't get indignant when customers you're exploiting get mad. no one forced you to pretend what you pretend. consider yourself lucky that anyone bought into it.



Dan, I don't get why this is exploitation. Why the expectation of authenticity in the first place? This is an honest question.

If a viewer isn't getting what he's looking for (i.e. "authenticity" or seamless/more sophisticated artifice), surely s/he can stop subscribing to a paysite? The model's poor job at being a convincing gainer may be an issue of quality, but exploitation suggests a moral failure that I'm not sure is entirely appropriate in this case.

Are you indignant on behalf your fellow FAs, or are you irked that you aren't seeing the kind/quality of visuals etc. that you're looking for?


----------



## KHayes666

Muhhhhhh......so much going on the only way to do it is one at a time.




exile in thighville said:


> if your product sucks, word gets around. some people's attitude is take the money and run.



Can't rep because I have to spread it around first, but off the top of my head I can name at least 8 former "models" who literally modeled for a few months, found a boyfriend and then disappeared into the night. 

In my opinion a lot of girls do it for the attention, and once they have attention, what the fuck do they need the rest of us for?



thatgirl08 said:


> Maybe.. but who is really looking besides other FA's and BBW's? It's not like the paysite business has a huge impact on size acceptance or something.



I have to disagree there....not that it was a paysite but if Prettyfat.com wasn't around back in 2002-03, I probably wouldn't be here. 9 out of 10 subscribers to a paysite could already be F/A's but there's always 1 who's exploring his or her sexuality and needs something to convince themselves that this is what they like.




superodalisque said:


> blahhahbabbllahhllbyaddayaddayaddayadda
> 
> its good to talk honestly about the issue. a lot of FAs say this stuff in private because they are often afraid to talk about the quality in the open because they don't want to insult anyone. evidently though there are folks out there not worrying about insulting thier customers. i don't understand what the problem is with tightening up on business practices if you want to really make money. in general when a business gets an honest critique all it can do is help if people are willing to listen. then maybe it would be easier to pry lose money from guys with a higher taste level, intellect and probably a higher income who can afford to indulge more and also appeal to the existing market at the same time. if other people refuse maybe someone who is interested in making a site thats truly erotic and does not piss off its users will see the gap and fill the niche.



So you're saying the paysite industry should be like running a high rolling casino? You're saying the models should focus on the whales rather than the weekenders and conventioneers? I'm glad you don't run the industry, working class guys like me would never be able to see what we want.



mergirl said:


> yeah fuck it.. i am going to enter the world of fat modeling too! I'm about 200lbs(ish) but i'm going to stand on a scale holding another 200lb person. I'm going to need to work on some really fat looking camera angles... unless my site is just vids of a scale pointing to a number and me shouting "Oh my.. the gain the gain!" Wow... that would be easy money... would any of you guys buy that??



No, I wouldn't buy that.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> No, I wouldn't buy that.



Goddam you Hayes!! Crushing my dreams of being a fake heavy model!!! 

What about if i squoosh up my face to make my chin look more double and stuff a cake into my mouth.... would you pay for that?? 
Or you could pretend that i was gaining... i could post some pics of me about a year ago when i was a lot thinner.. and make a flickbook of me now pics.. so its like thin..a bit fatter.. thin a bit fatter.. 
what about that??
:happy:


----------



## comaseason

I would think it should be the same type of experience as one gets when they see a fantastically horrifically acted movie, or make the mistake of buying a CD that has zero discernible musical value.

Do I get irate when I spend money to see a movie that is just absolutely filthy horrible? Sometimes yes, most times I rail about it for a second (okay a month at most) and then I'm done. Do I get irate when I buy a horribly bad CD? Do I shout at the heavens "How could they exploit me?! Me?! Why god why??!" (Perhaps after a few glasses of wine)

I realize that in both of these situations my sexy bits aren't involved, but should that even matter? This is entertainment. If it doesn't entertain you, that doesn't necessarily mean that there's exploitation involved. I think in some cases honest disappointment can be experienced in a way that has the person feeling like they were exploited.

Film, music, books, porn, hand-crafts, sporting events - heck "entertainment" in general is a gamble. You should accept the odds before you go in, yes? Never gamble more than you're willing to lose.


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> I would think it should be the same type of experience as one gets when they see a fantastically horrifically acted movie, or make the mistake of buying a CD that has zero discernible musical value.
> 
> Do I get irate when I spend money to see a movie that is just absolutely filthy horrible? Sometimes yes, most times I rail about it for a second (okay a month at most) and then I'm done. Do I get irate when I buy a horribly bad CD? Do I shout at the heavens "How could they exploit me?! Me?! Why god why??!" (Perhaps after a few glasses of wine)
> 
> I realize that in both of these situations my sexy bits aren't involved, but should that even matter? This is entertainment. If it doesn't entertain you, that doesn't necessarily mean that there's exploitation involved. I think in some cases honest disappointment can be experienced in a way that has the person feeling like they were exploited.
> 
> Film, music, books, porn, hand-crafts, sporting events - heck "entertainment" in general is a gamble. You should accept the odds before you go in, yes? Never gamble more than you're willing to lose.


yeah. Though a lot of shite films and music you buy have people behind it who actually think what they are doing is good!. I think it would be harder for people to break into the music industry knowing that what they are selling is crap than it would be for a fat person to make a shitty webcam film of themselves and sell it as porn.
Actually, that brings me to another question..
If people are willing to post vids n stuff on youtube of fat erotica/fetish stuff.. why would anyone pay to see porn??
Are people paying into the model herself? 

...and missy season..where is your American psycho discussion!! Get writing about what you hated!! i have been waiting for a month!!


----------



## superodalisque

fatlane said:


> For the bemoaning of erotica's absence within the community... wouldn't that be something that develops with time? Truth be told, this community is only as old as the Internet. There would have to be a level of maturity within the community, coupled with a person with an inclination to write such things, for there to be erotica.
> 
> Truth be told, it's much easier to turn on a camera and eat a slice of pie instead of consuming a pie-shaped passion that electrifies the soul as it courses down the tongue, caressing the inner body gently and lovingly.



i have news for you, there has always been a cult of fat. it did not begin with the net. maybe this community did but this community isn't everything out there. the alone rare and seldom seem myth needs to be shattered. i'm glad we have serious fat studies now and serious researchers who'll have a better idea of what really has been going on historically to inform people so they don't feel so freakish and alone--unless thats how they like feeling. you should take a look at some of the greek classical literature. there is a lot of fat eroticism in it. tons of enjoyment of food gaining and the creation of fat etc... and they managed to make it interesting sensual and beautiful as well. there is some great stuff in there for people who are into that. but they have to make an effort to find it. not everything is going to be dumped into your lap as it is on the net.


----------



## KHayes666

comaseason said:


> I would think it should be the same type of experience as one gets when they see a fantastically horrifically acted movie, or make the mistake of buying a CD that has zero discernible musical value.
> 
> Do I get irate when I spend money to see a movie that is just absolutely filthy horrible? Sometimes yes, most times I rail about it for a second (okay a month at most) and then I'm done. Do I get irate when I buy a horribly bad CD? Do I shout at the heavens "How could they exploit me?! Me?! Why god why??!" (Perhaps after a few glasses of wine)
> 
> I realize that in both of these situations my sexy bits aren't involved, but should that even matter? This is entertainment. If it doesn't entertain you, that doesn't necessarily mean that there's exploitation involved. I think in some cases honest disappointment can be experienced in a way that has the person feeling like they were exploited.
> 
> Film, music, books, porn, hand-crafts, sporting events - heck "entertainment" in general is a gamble. You should accept the odds before you go in, yes? Never gamble more than you're willing to lose.



All depends on what you're getting yourself into.

If I pop in a dvd I got for 3 dollars called MEGA SHARK VS GIANT OCTOPUS, it would be stupid of me to A. take this seriously and B. complain if it sucks.

However if I buy in a heavily produced hollywood movie such as Robocop 3 for 10 dollars and find out its a steaming pile of human waste, you damn right I'm going to be annoyed.

What Dan and others are trying to say, is that people are expecting Robocop 1 when they purchase paysite material and sometimes they end up with Robocop 3. Sometimes you can't avoid that, if a popular paysite model puts out 10 clips....law of averages says that 1 out of 10 isn't going to be the best. However that leaves the 9 others that are spectacular to choose from.

My two cents is when you see something entitled "Cake feeding", don't expect Time Traveller's Wife like acting, but instead grab some popcorn (or something else) and get ready for Mega Shark and Giant Octopus unintentionally making us laugh and smile.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mergirl said:


> disconnectedsmile said:
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest? *YES.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think this?
Click to expand...


because dishonesty is *NOT* sexy.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> MEGA SHARK VS GIANT OCTOPUS, .



i would like to see this...where do i buy it?
:blush:


----------



## KHayes666

mergirl said:


> i would like to see this...where do i buy it?
> :blush:



I doubt its a worthy enough movie to be on amazon.com. Do they have a Newbury Comics in Scotland or a store that sells cheap dvd's?

Either way that's the kind of "acting" you should expect when watching paysite material....so when its bad you can't complain but when it's good you can be pleased.


----------



## mergirl

disconnectedsmile said:


> because dishonesty is *NOT* sexy.


oh dear. I hate to be the one to ruin it all for you.. so i shan't. 
So, are all your wanks utterly 100% factual? No deviation from things that are real?
I think if you don't want to wank off to porn that is even slighty dishonest..i would just give up on it. These women who do the porn.. this is not what they do and how they act all the time.. so in this respect there is some fantasy involved (your 'dishonesty').


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> I doubt its a worthy enough movie to be on amazon.com. Do they have a Newbury Comics in Scotland or a store that sells cheap dvd's?
> 
> Either way that's the kind of "acting" you should expect when watching paysite material....so when its bad you can't complain but when it's good you can be pleased.


See though, i have a pal who 'dabbled' in porn.. She used to send me her vids to give them the thumbs up before she posted them.. I don't count this as porn for me because to me it was my friend acting like a tit and being hilarious.. seriously.. To me it was NOT erotic.. it was really funny.. Though, because she showed her belly.. a LOT of people thought it was hot. I found that funny.. cause to me it was just my friend acting funny and messing around. 
As for shitty movies.. i am a fan.. i just bought a zombie movie and the only review on the cover is from Zombie.com!! haha i cant wait!


----------



## superodalisque

exile in thighville said:


> i think it's yes and no. there's a difference between low intellect and low expectations. a genius could still be relatively unrequited with depictions of his fantasy and willing to settle for two girls laughing into a cake - because what's the alternative? going back to imagining it. my personal threshold for this stuff is that the model need only convince me. i don't need props or HD or outfits or anything special, just someone who seems eager to sexually engage the fetish she's trying to convince me she's into. that's not to knock the guys who have no problem settling for two girls laughing into a cake, that doesn't make them dumber, and that stuff certainly didn't bug me until my grizzled old age.



thats an interesting point to me since i feel erotica is about convincing sensuality. the porn mentality doesn't care if it convinces you of anything. its all about commerce. its just about body parts. so no one cares if you are fully aware the entire thing is an act. no one cares if they destroy the bit of fantasy they've created by doing things to the contrary in industry related venues. its not really about helping you to engage in fantasy in general. its about doing just enough to get your buck and thats it. so thats the limitation of art/commerce in this arena right now. so guys who want a BBW who doesn't look like she's thinking about her laundry list while she is performing will be hard pressed. there isn't much competition to draw him away from that. he's stuck with taking what he can get because there isn't much effort to the alternative. the way that any type of porn is structured does not lend itself to pleasing customers in that way. if you look at the psychology behind porn when it comes to who is producing and how you'll understand exactly why that is. maybe if there was more pressure for actual erotica then you'd get people involved who really did love the ideas around what they were doing and would be pleased to fulfill fantasies because they would be more likely to actually share them or at least have an affinity or respect for them. in order to create something really good it has to be more than just a job or only another way to bring in cash. thats pretty much the same for any industry your in,career you chose or any artistic endeavor you decide to be a part of.


----------



## superodalisque

KHayes666 said:


> So you're saying the paysite industry should be like running a high rolling casino? You're saying the models should focus on the whales rather than the weekenders and conventioneers? I'm glad you don't run the industry, working class guys like me would never be able to see what we want.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't buy that.



no not at all. something really good can appeal to people on all levels. you don't always have to appeal only to the lowest common denominator to make a product. you might even introduce people to things they never thought they would like. when i say erotica i'm not talking fetish free sanitized feminized stuff. i'm talking about things that can be complex layered and even controversial--much more so than porn at times. but if its never seen how will anyone get a chance to decide? hey, when i watch LOTR etc... i can see it with the 19yr old son of my neighbor who is a mechanic and hates reading anything but my friend who has a PHD in english folklore also loves it. it has all kinds of layers that appeals to a broad swath of people. thats why it produced so much income. it continues to do so because people keep coming back to it as they learn more because they realize there are interesting things in it that they may have missed the first time around. besides that, just because my 19 yr old friend isn't a PHD candidate it doesn't mean he doesn't notice when something is badly made and sloppy. he can appreciate something thats well put together. so maybe assuming that people from certain class or educational levels can't appreciate something good or might even be turned off by it when its offered is part of the problem? maybe they are just being told to accept the cheap easily made stuff as though thats all they can handle or are worth? maybe its possible that working class guys are being underestimated in this situation as well.


----------



## exile in thighville

superodalisque said:


> thats an interesting point to me since i feel erotica is about convincing sensuality. the porn mentality doesn't care if it convinces you of anything. its all about commerce. its just about body parts. so no one cares if you are fully aware the entire thing is an act. no one cares if they destroy the bit of fantasy they've created by doing things to the contrary in industry related venues. its not really about helping you to engage in fantasy in general. its about doing just enough to get your buck and thats it. so thats the limitation of art/commerce in this arena right now. so guys who want a BBW who doesn't look like she's thinking about her laundry list while she is performing will be hard pressed. there isn't much competition to draw him away from that. he's stuck with taking what he can get because there isn't much effort to the alternative. the way that any type of porn is structured does not lend itself to pleasing customers in that way. if you look at the psychology behind porn when it comes to who is producing and how you'll understand exactly why that is. maybe if there was more pressure for actual erotica then you'd get people involved who really did love the ideas around what they were doing and would be pleased to fulfill fantasies because they would be more likely to actually share them or at least have an affinity or respect for them. in order to create something really good it has to be more than just a job or only another way to bring in cash. thats pretty much the same for any industry your in,career you chose or any artistic endeavor you decide to be a part of.



yeah, to answer any questions of this stripe, i know porn is an act. but if i'm paying to be fooled, you have to fool me at least.


----------



## superodalisque

exile in thighville said:


> yeah, to answer any questions of this stripe, i know porn is an act. but if i'm paying to be fooled, you have to fool me at least.



then maybe you've outgrown most porn and its time to step it up to erotica. $17 for an entire month is not going to get you very much sad to say.


----------



## Shosh

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> How is saying some random person on a dvd is ugly even close to someone calling me names on the street?
> 
> I know it is hard to understand....but there really IS a difference.
> 
> You've honestly never commented on someones looks on tv? Gimme a break.


You may not be someone elses idea of attractive.

How would you feel if someone called you ugly?

What I am saying is that as women we should not be down on each other.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Shosh said:


> What I am saying is that as women we should not be down on each other.



Since we're discussing porn right now, I am just gonna say that I disagree.


----------



## superodalisque

Shosh said:


> You may not be someone elses idea of attractive.
> 
> How would you feel if someone called you ugly?
> 
> What I am saying is that as women we should not be down on each other.



i love your emphasis on women trying to be better to each other. we have so many problems why should we be down on each other unnecessarily? just because insensitive stuff is being done it doesn't mean we should continue doing it or continue thinking its ok and even encouraging it with our silence.


----------



## exile in thighville

superodalisque said:


> then maybe you've outgrown most porn and its time to step it up to erotica. $17 for an entire month is not going to get you very much sad to say.



i'm really not stressing over this. i just wanted to open the discussion.


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> What I am saying is that as women we should not be down on each other.



We should go down on each other though..


----------



## mergirl

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Since we're discussing porn right now, I am just gonna say that I disagree.


oh. See my above post.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Shosh said:


> You may not be someone elses idea of attractive.
> 
> How would you feel if someone called you ugly?
> 
> What I am saying is that as women we should not be down on each other.



If someone called me ugly and I had no way of ever knowing it, why would I care? I know I'm not everyones idea of beauty.

Why has this become about feminism and sticking together? I've heard plenty a feminists call people ugly.

You have blown this WAYYY out of proportion. I'm just as harsh with men, but we happen to be talking on the FA board about women and porn. I don't notice the men in porn because they are irrelevant to me.


----------



## Shosh

superodalisque said:


> i love your emphasis on women trying to be better to each other. we have so many problems why should we be down on each other unnecessarily? just because insensitive stuff is being done it doesn't mean we should continue doing it or continue thinking its ok and even encouraging it with our silence.



Exactly.
I can honestly say that I can find something beautiful about all the women that I come into contact with.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Shosh said:


> Exactly.
> I can honestly say that I can find something beautiful about all the women that I come into contact with.



As can I, but no amount of niceness can take away an unfortunate looking face.


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> Exactly.
> I can honestly say that I can find something beautiful about all the women that I come into contact with.


even the ones you have on ignore!!??


----------



## Shosh

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> If someone called me ugly and I had no way of ever knowing it, why would I care? I know I'm not everyones idea of beauty.
> 
> Why has this become about feminism and sticking together? I've heard plenty a feminists call people ugly.
> 
> You have blown this WAYYY out of proportion. I'm just as harsh with men, but we happen to be talking on the FA board about women and porn. I don't notice the men in porn because they are irrelevant to me.



It is not about feminism, it is about decency.

Anyway you can be like that if you so wish, I prefer to see the beauty and positives in others.


----------



## mergirl

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> As can I, but no amount of niceness can take away an unfortunate looking face.


i'm sorry.. but.. lmao!!! 
oh man.. you are a traitor to wimmins!!!


----------



## Shosh

mergirl said:


> even the ones you have on ignore!!??



They are on mandatory ignore, as directed by a moderator.

I do not actually hate anybody here, even if they can be very mean towards me and others.


----------



## KHayes666

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> If someone called me ugly and I had no way of ever knowing it, why would I care? I know I'm not everyones idea of beauty.
> 
> Why has this become about feminism and sticking together? I've heard plenty a feminists call people ugly.
> 
> You have blown this WAYYY out of proportion. I'm just as harsh with men, but we happen to be talking on the FA board about women and porn. I don't notice the men in porn because they are irrelevant to me.



Screw the feminists.....keep on topic.

I don't watch actual sex pornography because I hate looking at guys when I'm concentrating on a girl.....so if a man is advertised in being in a vid, I'll either not complain or not watch at all.

However if there's an ad saying "watch me rub my belly" and some other guy comes in the vid and does it, its not exactly her doing the rubbing is it?


----------



## Shosh

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> As can I, but no amount of niceness can take away an unfortunate looking face.



You know what D, I agree with Em, you have become quite mean, and full of yourself.


----------



## Saoirse

Shosh said:


> They are on mandatory ignore, as directed by a moderator.
> 
> I do not actually hate anybody here, even if they can be very mean towards me and others.



a mod. made you put people on ignore?

thats hardcore.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> You know what D, I agree with Em, you have become quite mean, and full of yourself.



*spittake*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

the ignore feature is kind of fun. I've got natasfan on ignore just cause it's like unwrapping an awesome gift every time I click "view post"


----------



## Shosh

Saoirse said:


> a mod. made you put people on ignore?
> 
> thats hardcore.



Actually it has been terrific. It has brought peace and calm to my life here.
I am glad of it.


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> They are on mandatory ignore, as directed by a moderator.
> 
> I do not actually hate anybody here, even if they can be very mean towards me and others.


Really? manditory ignore!! 
yeah...hate is a strong word to be saved for when really needed. Though, i also think 'meaness' is subjective as is 'ugly' and to be used when we feel it.  
I dont think donni was saying she would call these people ugly to their faces... but she was being honest with us.. and shhhh we wont tell em either!!


----------



## Saoirse

Shosh said:


> Actually it has been terrific. It has brought peace and calm to my life here.
> I am glad of it.



im just surprised that it got to the point of people MAKING you put others on ignore.


----------



## KHayes666

mergirl said:


> Really? manditory ignore!!
> yeah...hate is a strong word to be saved for when really needed. Though, i also think 'meaness' is subjective as is 'ugly' and to be used when we feel it.
> I dont think donni was saying she would call these people ugly to their faces... but she was being honest with us.. and shhhh we wont tell em either!!



If you don't find someone attractive, why lie about it?

anyone remember Uglypeople.com? Used to go there about 10 years ago (god i'm old) and my classmates would all agree that some of those folks were agoobwaaa


----------



## Shosh

Saoirse said:


> im just surprised that it got to the point of people MAKING you put others on ignore.



Well that is Dimensions for you, there are several very mean people here.

Some I have on regular ignore, and some are on mandatory ignore.


----------



## Saoirse

oh nevermind.


----------



## mergirl

Saoirse said:


> im just surprised that it got to the point of people MAKING you put others on ignore.


yeah.. thats the way its swinging around here now. We are all big babies who can't be trusted with each other's sensitivities.. its quite unfortunate.


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> You know what D, I agree with Em, you have become quite mean, and full of yourself.


You get to say this.. but donni cant say when she doesn't find someone attractive? 
I think there are always reasons when people change their patterns.. i wouldn't be so quick to judge.


----------



## Saoirse

mergirl said:


> You get to say this.. but donni cant say when she doesn't find someone attractive?
> I think there are always reasons when people change their patterns.. i wouldn't be so quick to judge.



oh for realz!

"You should be nice to other women, you mean bitch."


----------



## KHayes666

Saoirse said:


> oh for realz!
> 
> "You should be nice to other women, you mean bitch."



That's why I spat out the soda I was drinking, this is coming from HER??? lol


----------



## Shosh

mergirl said:


> You get to say this.. but donni cant say when she doesn't find someone attractive?
> I think there are always reasons when people change their patterns.. i wouldn't be so quick to judge.



I am saying this out of frustration. I am not judging it is just an observation.

And she was not saying she did not find some one attractive, she was saying that other women were ugly, which is quite mean.


----------



## mergirl

Saoirse said:


> oh for realz!
> 
> "You should be nice to other women, you mean bitch."


There are quote marks around that..lmao.. Like the buffers of language!!
Yeah..its all a bit sybil!!


----------



## mergirl

Shosh said:


> I am saying this out of frustration. I am not judging it is just an observation.
> 
> And she was not saying she did not find some one attractive, she was saying that other women were ugly, which is quite mean.


If i were to make an observation on your behaviours/acts while you were frustrated, angry, etc.. would it be an accurate observation of you? 
I will try to take on board other factors, such as your frustration when i read your posts to donni.

ETA-Oh wait i noticed you had added...I think it would be 'honest to say' we sometimes find people ugly...i don't think it is mean if we are talking abut wank fodder.. because to be honest, we have gone beyond the point of caring about the random persons feelings when we are masturbating over them.. or not..if we are not attracted to them!


----------



## exile in thighville

Shosh said:


> I am saying this out of frustration. I am not judging it is just an observation.
> 
> And she was not saying she did not find some one attractive, she was saying that other women were ugly, which is quite mean.



they're virtually the same thing and it's a semantic argument. she didn't insult anyone specific and since her opinion (no matter how offensive) is already out of the bag this can be dropped.


----------



## Gspoon

I like being fooled. I often tell BBWs that model "All I need to see is that you are eating or if you say you are getting fat. Then my mind takes over from there"

In reality, that is true. But I do wish that it were true, that models who say they are gaining weight actually do. But if they don't, they don't. By choice or their bodies getting to their weight... you know the weight where people say "I fluctuate" where they don't really grow or get smaller.

Anyway, what I am saying is this. I would honestly prefer to see progress, but I can get by just fine being fooled.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> Really? manditory ignore!!
> yeah...hate is a strong word to be saved for when really needed. Though, i also think 'meaness' is subjective as is 'ugly' and to be used when we feel it.
> I dont think donni was saying she would call these people ugly to their faces... but she was being honest with us.. and shhhh we wont tell em either!!



exactly. I don't call people ugly to their faces that's mean rude and disrespectful. but whatever. I'm not full of myself...sooo blown out of proportion just like everything else.


----------



## mergirl

What about models who lose weight because of health reasons? Wouldn't it be more of a turn off to know that continued weight gain was causing someone to feel worse, than it would be if someone was to lose weight and say they hadn't?
I guess there are hypotheticals but is 'deception' more of a turn off than seeing people who are unhappy with their weight? I guess this goes back to the OP. 
There is only so far people can go until their weight is going to affect them in some ways. Is there a way to somehow 'decieve' yourself into believeing these weight related problems don't exist? I mean when watching porn where women are at a weight where their life will be affected. Do you shut off from this? Or is it part of the turn on?


----------



## wrestlingguy

Ask any phone sex operator OR the person she's talking with if the experience is diminished in any way because they both know that it's a fantasy.

Nuff said.


----------



## fatlane

@superodalisque: Hey, I'm hep to the ancient Greeks and what-not. Thing is, *this* community has been around since, what, 1995? 1994? _'93?_ Not even 20 years. The sophistication isn't there in the producers of creative works. When you find it, let folks know and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Wagimawr

mergirl said:


> What about models who lose weight because of health reasons? Wouldn't it be more of a turn off to know that continued weight gain was causing someone to feel worse, than it would be if someone was to lose weight and say they hadn't?


This is a ridiculously important question to be asked and answered by everyone here.

As for me, one's a lie and one kills my boner. I CAN'T DECIDE


----------



## comaseason

Wagimawr said:


> This is a ridiculously important question to be asked and answered by everyone here.
> 
> As for me, one's a lie and one kills my boner. I CAN'T DECIDE



And here I was under the impression that the boner trumps everything.

Also by boner I assume we're talking about Andrew Koenig aka Stabbone.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

My personal preference and (non-sexual) turn-on is creamcheese. It makes my day. I know exactly how I like it and who to turn to when I am in the mood.

However, I was feeling a bit daring and wanting a deal, so I tried the store brand. My husband didn't really notice the difference. He is not a rabid creamcheese fan as I am. Me, what a turn-off. And major let down. But I had paid for it, so I used up what I had. I was actually a little bit angry. How dare this store brand attempt to compete? But we live in a capitalist country where generally speaking, we are all free to market our product.

So, I learned my lesson. I am sticking with what I know. My brand has not lied to me. They have lived up to what they say. They are the most tasty and delicious. I will pay the extra or look for a coupon when one is available. But to get the better product, I will pay the extra amount.

Now I have to ask myself, if I went to a food blog and read that my creamcheese that I always thought was full fat was indeed healthier than I thought, would I still like it as much? I think I would. It has pleased me so many times in the past, that once I get it into my mouth I just go back into remembering why I put it there in the first place.


----------



## fatlane

Yeah, but what if you found out the creamcheese was actually highly processed government cheese food mixed with baby puppies?

Me, I'd keep eating it. And at last, I'd know what made it taste so darn special to me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

fatlane said:


> Yeah, but what if you found out the creamcheese was actually highly processed government cheese food mixed with baby puppies?
> 
> Me, I'd keep eating it. And at last, I'd know what made it taste so darn special to me.



Then I would know that the ingredients that were listed on the package were a lie. Personally it would be quite a moral dilemma for me because I would have to decide which was more important - my extreme and ongoing desire to consume the creamcheese or my disgust at the use of puppies in a food product. Knowing me, I would be repulsed while eating it because I wouldn't be able to get the thought of the puppies out of my head.

I would need to find a new creamy delicious cheese product to satisfy me. And it is possible that I might never find anything that truly fit the bill, but with all of the variety out there, I know that I would find *something*.


----------



## exile in thighville

mergirl said:


> What about models who lose weight because of health reasons? Wouldn't it be more of a turn off to know that continued weight gain was causing someone to feel worse, than it would be if someone was to lose weight and say they hadn't?



i think the problem here is the assumption that we'd rather jack off than see someone healthy! which is not the case. no one is prizing anything over human health. no one's expecting someone to continue doing something that is unhealthy to them.

but let's raise a hypothetical: if you're a smoking fetish model, you couldn't just fake it after you quit smoking, could you? you'd have to give up the facade or your health. no one is saying the person shouldn't choose health over porn. or even that people shouldn't try to have their cake and eat it too, really.

it's just that you can't fault customers for checking out when their interest is no longer appeased. the models can do what they want. but it's insulting to my intelligence to play the victim game as if my unsubscribing from your website makes me a bad person if you lose weight or stop gaining for real. i can be 100% happy for you and not pay to jag to your pictures anymore.


----------



## exile in thighville

exile in thighville said:


> i think the problem here is the assumption that we'd rather jack off than see someone healthy! which is not the case. no one is prizing anything over human health. no one's expecting someone to continue doing something that is unhealthy to them.
> 
> but let's raise a hypothetical: if you're a smoking fetish model, you couldn't just fake it after you quit smoking, could you? you'd have to give up the facade or your health. no one is saying the person shouldn't choose health over porn. or even that people shouldn't try to have their cake and eat it too, really.
> 
> it's just that you can't fault customers for checking out when their interest is no longer appeased. the models can do what they want. but it's insulting to my intelligence to play the victim game as if my unsubscribing from your website makes me a bad person if you lose weight or stop gaining for real. i can be 100% happy for you and not pay to jag to your pictures anymore.



but this is all a big detour, i don't care if a model loses or gains, just that she acts interested and isn't visibly cutting corners on the quality of the product i'd be theoretically paying for.

you could argue that it's priced accordingly though and that $7.99 on clips4sale is barely lunch.

i guess what i really meant with this thread was, if you feel you are being ripped off, do you continue to pay for something that meets your niche fetish halfway because it's better than nothing at all?


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> i love your emphasis on women trying to be better to each other. we have so many problems why should we be down on each other unnecessarily? just because insensitive stuff is being done it doesn't mean we should continue doing it or continue thinking its ok and even encouraging it with our silence.



There's a lovely bbw board to discuss this in where it would be appropriate you know. I recall a similar mayhem elsewhere where women were asked to discuss their feelings about porn. The men who were sassing their way around in the thread advising the ladies on how they should feel and how they should view things were asked in unison to please be respectful of the intent of the forum and the original post. Yours is a very important topic but I think it would be better served elsewhere as not to veer from the original topic here.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls

I'm not entirely sure that I'd expect a whole lot of honesty from a pay site gainer. But there have been people who have posed as gainers at this site and in the Dimensions chat rooms without benefit of financial remuniration. In one sense it's disappointing that someone feels so desperate for acceptance that they would fictionalize their erotic desire to gain weight, but when I think about it, who am I to judge. 

Ultimately, the real problem with making up a fantasy to fit someone else's fantasy is that it destroys trust. I know that when I encounter someone who says they're thin and are sexually turned on by the idea of gaining weight, I can get drawn into the fantasy. But in the back of my mind is a healthy degree of skepticism. When I find out that the purported "gainer" is something other, well, I'm disappointed but hardly surprised. Which is more the pity because the power of one's fantasy diminishes with each disappointment.

Ultimately, I have come to the conclusion that if someone is turned on by pretending to be a gainer, well, that's OK. If it's OK for me to imagine some skinny girl who decides to abandon her diet and exercise routine in order to get nice and fat, well then it's OK for someone to get turned on by faking it. I call into question just what they get out of that kind of fantasy, but then I ask myself, what does the rest of the world that worships at the altar of fitness/thinness make of me who would love to see a super model become an SSBBW?


----------



## exile in thighville

re: lilly

i want to tread very lightly in terms of HOW WOMEN SHOULD ACT IN A PORN being a society-anointed white privileged male and stuff, and i'm pretty explicitly talking only about the product, what you are paying for - this is the movie, these are the pictures, could they be better?

certainly not ranking people or prettiness or how many sex acts are they willing to perform here. just if whatever they decide to do, they look like they're both enjoying it and making you enjoy it at the same time.


----------



## LillyBBBW

lovesgaininggirls said:


> I'm not entirely sure that I'd expect a whole lot of honesty from a pay site gainer. But there have been people who have posed as gainers at this site and in the Dimensions chat rooms without benefit of financial remuniration. In one sense it's disappointing that someone feels so desperate for acceptance that they would fictionalize their erotic desire to gain weight, but when I think about it, who am I to judge.
> 
> Ultimately, the real problem with making up a fantasy to fit someone else's fantasy is that it destroys trust. I know that when I encounter someone who says they're thin and are sexually turned on by the idea of gaining weight, I can get drawn into the fantasy. But in the back of my mind is a healthy degree of skepticism. When I find out that the purported "gainer" is something other, well, I'm disappointed but hardly surprised. Which is more the pity because the power of one's fantasy diminishes with each disappointment.
> 
> Ultimately, I have come to the conclusion that if someone is turned on by pretending to be a gainer, well, that's OK. If it's OK for me to imagine some skinny girl who decides to abandon her diet and exercise routine in order to get nice and fat, well then it's OK for someone to get turned on by faking it. I call into question just what they get out of that kind of fantasy, but then I ask myself, what does the rest of the world that worships at the altar of fitness/thinness make of me who would love to see a super model become an SSBBW?



You realize that one can be in turned on by gaining yet not actually want to gain, do you? Many men I've met are turned on by gaining as well as feeding their partner yet they abstain from gaining themselves for personal reasons. It's common. It doesn't necessarily mean they are being dishonest.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gee......someone is taking "fantasy" a bit too seriously, eh?


----------



## Wagimawr

exile in thighville said:


> no one is prizing anything over human health. no one's expecting someone to continue doing something that is unhealthy to them.


Is that true?

If there are exceptions, well, that happens. If that's only half true, then we have a problem. Things like the kneejerk reactions to talk of WLS, continued sharing of the paysite images of models who have passed, and other sorts of "my boner is more important than anything about you outside of your fat" happenings in the FA/feeder community (on Dimensions and otherwise) make me wonder how true your decisive statement really is.

(if you're speaking in terms of the mass FA/feeder community, then so am I.)


----------



## exile in thighville

Wagimawr said:


> Is that true?
> 
> If there are exceptions, well, that happens. If that's only half true, then we have a problem.



i believe humankind is innately good. most people who cause harm believe in their heart they are fulfilling some kind of greater good. most people who don't care would if they only knew. etc. i chalk up ignorance to ignorance.


----------



## Wagimawr

All true.

IF, however, it so happens that a majority of this community happen to BE ignorant, that's not good. For us, or for the women we say we admire.


----------



## exile in thighville

don't be a downer tonight dude.


----------



## Wagimawr

Who's a downer? There's plenty of fat to fap to! The night is young!


----------



## tonynyc

Wagimawr said:


> Who's a downer? There's plenty of fat to fap to! The night is young!



If your night is young make sure it is an "awesome" one :happy:







*H*eck of a catch on that drumstick


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> If your night is young make sure it is an "awesome" one :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H*eck of a catch on that drumstick



OMG Hahaha!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

I would never lie about who I am and what I like, For one I think its wrong and also you should never miss lead anyone.

But thats just me!


----------



## mergirl

exile in thighville said:


> i'd be curious to what you two think of mandy blake's herfirstfatgirl stuff, which caters to the (for a female viewer) "seductive bbw deflowering a curious ffa" super-niche. the acts in her vids look pretty...enjoyed.



Oh, i think this is the closest thing i have seen to something i might enjoy yet! I think i would prefer 2 big women but then thats just me being spoiled! Hoi Curvy EM- You might like this!
Though, i went on youtube to see if there were any vids there and it was diary stuff about how she is on antidepressants etc and it all got too real!!. (mind you who isn't on some sort of medication these days) In saying that, it does seem like she enjoys doing her vids and they don't seem to have that kinna seedy quality that some porn seems to have. hmmm.. interesting!


----------



## Emma

I just found it the other day actually


----------



## mergirl

CurvyEm said:


> I just found it the other day actually


What did you think?? Or is it rude of me to ask?? lmao


----------



## Emma

mergirl said:


> What did you think?? Or is it rude of me to ask?? lmao



I only saw the previews so I didn't see that much but I don't actually like to watch sex acts but there were bits that were interesting


----------



## exile in thighville

actually, my token pansexual friend now tells me it bugs her that mandy's always the one doing the eating in the preview vids. i haven't watched them in a while so i don't remember. that would bug me too.


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> If your night is young make sure it is an "awesome" one :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H*eck of a catch on that drumstick



Awesome Kong could kill everyone on this board lol I wouldn't want to meet her in a dark alley.

*shudders*


----------



## mergirl

exile in thighville said:


> actually, my token pansexual friend now tells me it bugs her that mandy's always the one doing the eating in the preview vids. i haven't watched them in a while so i don't remember. that would bug me too.


I only watched one of the vids -Do you mean 'actual' eating? Cause if not, the other girl is totally eating too!  -(hmm where is the sleazier grin?)


----------



## Wagimawr

exile in thighville said:


> actually, my token pansexual friend now tells me it bugs her that mandy's always the one doing the eating in the preview vids. i haven't watched them in a while so i don't remember. that would bug me too.


I suspect the skinny young things Mandy digs up aren't too terribly interested in being matched in size to their lover. 

Damn it, why can't more women want to be fat? 



mergirl said:


> Do you mean 'actual' eating? Cause if not, the other girl is totally eating too!  -(hmm where is the sleazier grin?)


OH SNAP (carpetmunch)


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> I suspect the skinny young things Mandy digs up aren't too terribly interested in being matched in size to their lover.
> 
> Damn it, why can't more women want to be fat?
> 
> OH SNAP (carpetmunch)


Ahh.. so you WERE talking about that kind of eating.. yeah..whatever fetishists! 
You better go watch some of her stuff.. if you are paysite free you may start to regain your vision!!


----------



## Wagimawr

mergirl said:


> Ahh.. so you WERE talking about that kind of eating.. yeah..whatever fetishists!


Hey, regular eating doesn't turn me on, just the end result. Also, lesbians!



mergirl said:


> You better go watch some of her stuff.. if you are paysite free you may start to regain your vision!!


NEVER *scours the internet*


----------



## exile in thighville

mergirl said:


> I only watched one of the vids -Do you mean 'actual' eating? Cause if not, the other girl is totally eating too!  -(hmm where is the sleazier grin?)



oh, well good!


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> Hey, regular eating doesn't turn me on, just the end result. Also, lesbians!



Well, its the only reason we do what we do!


----------



## Wagimawr

I dunno, is THAT fattening?


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> I dunno, is THAT fattening?


It is if you are eating cake while doing it. i would imagine.


----------



## Wagimawr

Now I can't help but think "yeast infection".


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> Now I can't help but think "yeast infection".


haha..though, i dont think sex with cakes is how you get that!!


----------



## Wagimawr

YOU DON'T KNOW UNTIL YOU TRY


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW UNTIL YOU TRY


Well, you are not really making me want to!!


----------



## GordoNegro

I went with Option#1; as I was on the verge of actually joining a paysite years ago but as immature as it may sound, I felt betrayed as the model after WLS chose to lash back against all her 'fans' paying and non-paying.
I can understand as to why she had the proceedure done etc. but it felt like a blow below the belt to be lashed at for having the same thoughts/visions that were encouraged at the website and video.
Those wg related sites that insult my intelligence or make the BS meter go off, I dont spend as much time visiting; as opposed to others that appeal to FA's with the expanse of the flesh, softness and other desireable traits.


----------



## Jes

fatlane said:


> When I had a paysite, the most common requests for me to morph were under-18 girls. I flat-out refused to do any of those, but they kept coming... But what you said is true: If you build it and there's a kink involved, they will, uh, trying to avoid an awful pun here... er... they will _arrive._



Hey, that makes me wonder--have we heard from Observer lately?


----------



## KHayes666

Jes said:


> Hey, that makes me wonder--have we heard from Observer lately?



He's dissappeared....no one can seem to get in touch with him.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> He's dissappeared....no one can seem to get in touch with him.


I'm sure given that he was a mod here, Conrad at least will know the reasons for his dissapearance and will know how to get in touch with him, so i wouldn't worry. If he has 'dissapeared' i'm sure its because he wanted to.


----------



## Cors

exile in thighville said:


> the sad shame about porn _for_ lesbians is that i just don't think there's enough guarantee of a market as incentive to make it.
> 
> i'd be curious to what you two think of mandy blake's herfirstfatgirl stuff, which caters to the (for a female viewer) "seductive bbw deflowering a curious ffa" super-niche. the acts in her vids look pretty...enjoyed.



I was actually a member of her site a loooong time ago. I think Mandy is so stunning. Her scenes are actually well-shot (great lighting, no grainy video or audio) and more importantly convincing. As a contrast fan I also like her use of smaller girls, though I do wish that the girls are more dominant and/or aggressive - if only so that I can imagine _myself_ there. 

However, I really prefer butch women and am very much into BDSM so I am still looking. :happy:


----------



## mergirl

Cors said:


> I was actually a member of her site a loooong time ago. I think Mandy is so stunning. Her scenes are actually well-shot (great lighting, no grainy video or audio) and more importantly convincing. As a contrast fan I also like her use of smaller girls, though I do wish that the girls are more dominant and/or aggressive - if only so that I can imagine _myself_ there.
> 
> However, I really prefer butch women and am very much into BDSM so I am still looking. :happy:


I was thinking about you Cors when i saw her stuff (oh lmao.. that sounds wrong!!.. but you know what i mean! lol). I was thinking youwould maby prefer this if Mandy was a bit more butch or if there was some s n m stuff going on. I guess there isn't much butch porn out there..though we have talked about this.. Didn't Butch say she would star in some lesbian porn?? 
Hmm.. its weird no one had ever told me about her before now.. I wonder if GD would like it too.. i will wait till the weekend till we are at a party and she has had a few glasses of wine and i shall ask her!!! lmao


----------



## Jes

Ivy said:


> i completely agree. i have spoken with many of my members and fans over the past 5+ years and i've run into MANY more of the intelligent, articulate, respectful men than i have the creepers and idiots. many of them genuinely seem to care about how i am doing when we speak. i am often asked about my health (kinda weird, but still sweet) and i am usually commended when i tell them that my health is my #1 priority with my gaining and that i will absolutely stop and lose should my health become an issue.



but what if diets don't work?

and that's a serious question, not an attempt to heckle.


----------



## Jes

comaseason said:


> I would think it should be the same type of experience as one gets when they see a fantastically horrifically acted movie, or make the mistake of buying a CD that has zero discernible musical value.
> .



my friends and I used to get together for an event I called Porn 'n' S'mores. Because it involved...porn, and s'mores. Anyway, my friend bought me my bday present on that day (the titular porn was actual purchasing of porn, not viewing) and when I went home, I was so disappointed. Terrible. Only 2 men on screen, and neither could get a single erection. No thanks. 

So I took it back. Oh yes I did. I walked right back in there and I have to tell you, the guy behind the desk did NOT know what to do with me. Finally, he gave me the $20 back. I think I may be the only person to ever have returned porn for a refund!

Stay strong, people. It's not easy but I know you will find a way to end your suffering.


----------



## KHayes666

Jes said:


> my friends and I used to get together for an event I called Porn 'n' S'mores. Because it involved...porn, and s'mores. Anyway, my friend bought me my bday present on that day (the titular porn was actual purchasing of porn, not viewing) and when I went home, I was so disappointed. Terrible. Only 2 men on screen, and neither could get a single erection. No thanks.
> 
> So I took it back. Oh yes I did. I walked right back in there and I have to tell you, the guy behind the desk did NOT know what to do with me. Finally, he gave me the $20 back. I think I may be the only person to ever have returned porn for a refund!
> 
> Stay strong, people. It's not easy but I know you will find a way to end your suffering.



Better off getting Viva Gorditas


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> He's dissappeared....no one can seem to get in touch with him.



He'll be back... no one can stay away from this awesome place for long...



KHayes666 said:


> Awesome Kong could kill everyone on this board lol I wouldn't want to meet her in a dark alley.
> 
> *shudders*



Well we do have some tall gorgeous BBW :wubu: here that could give "Awesome" a run for money and then some :happy:



mergirl said:


> It is if you are eating cake while doing it. i would imagine.



*I*t has to be the Drumstrick... note the "Awesome" catch :bow: 



Jes said:


> my friends and I used to get together for an event I called Porn 'n' S'mores. Because it involved...porn, and s'mores. Anyway, my friend bought me my bday present on that day (the titular porn was actual purchasing of porn, not viewing) and when I went home, I was so disappointed. Terrible. Only 2 men on screen, and neither could get a single erection. No thanks.
> 
> So I took it back. Oh yes I did. I walked right back in there and I have to tell you, the guy behind the desk did NOT know what to do with me. Finally, he gave me the $20 back. I think I may be the only person to ever have returned porn for a refund!
> 
> Stay strong, people. It's not easy but I know you will find a way to end your suffering.



*T*his has to be the funniest ever... well I think the expression on this guy's face when you bought the unwarpped item back muct have been priceless :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

We have so many things in life that can insult our intelligence ... Politics, Sports, Advertising (notice how some food really don't look like the ads) ... Heck I couldn't care if a paysite model was lying about WG or not-


----------



## kayrae

I disagree with the bolded statement. It's not a paysite model's responsibility to mold and shape the young fatty mind. 



Tau said:


> I think exploitation is a very heavy word and I don't think it should fit in this debate at all. To me it implies somebody is doing something they don't want to be doing, as if they are being coerced. If a model doesn't like FA's, enjoy the business, hates the fantasies, hates the gaining - they should stop modeling. The fat girl modeling world, just because of the nature of fat and our society's reactions to it, is not as straightfoward or clear cut as skinny porn is. Like Cors said, a number of fat young women begin their own journey to self love by exploring and looking up to fat models on the paysites. This isn't ideal but where else do fat girls get to see women like themselves portrayed as sexual and beautiful. *I honestly think, because of what fat models represent to so many young fatties out there, that there is a responsibility on the model's part to be honest.*


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Better off getting Viva Gorditas



Or WWE 69


----------



## exile in thighville

kayrae said:


> I disagree with the bolded statement. It's not a paysite model's responsibility to mold and shape the young fatty mind.



this is correct but i understand the need for a fat/sexy "role model", as role models are generally thought of as sexless


----------



## thatgirl08

I wouldn't want anyone to look up to me. I have too many flaws, it's too much responsibility, etc.


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> I wouldn't want anyone to look up to me. I have too many flaws, it's too much responsibility, etc.



Exactly. I also have lots of flaws. 

Following on from what I spoke about earlier, I think unless one is a perfect specimen themselves, they cannot refer to other women as ugly. It is just fantasy thinking.


----------



## Tau

mergirl said:


> I wonder if GD would like it too.. i will wait till the weekend till we are at a party and she has had a few glasses of wine and i shall ask her!!! lmao



LOL! Sneaky!  My favourite lesbian porn is the L word. Hands down some of the hottest stuff on the telly mmmmmmm!


----------



## mergirl

Tau said:


> LOL! Sneaky!  My favourite lesbian porn is the L word. Hands down some of the hottest stuff on the telly mmmmmmm!


aww really? They are all too thin for my liking.  Everybody i know loves Shane and i have no idea why! There was a scene with a slighty curvy woman in a swimming pool (The one in that really cheesy girl band and that plays cello). I LOVE Pam greer.. she is my cougar!! lmao.. Though unfortunately she is not a lesbian in the show!!!.. What is really fucking anoying is the fact that she keeps getting more curvy and they keep airbrushing her out on the dvd covers!!! They also make cybill sheperd look like she is 20. Talk about lying! Its like the OP in reverse. 
Sorry dan.. We have derailed your thread with lesbianism... Ok back on track..(we should take this to the lgbt forum! ) 
Though, there is a serious lack of porn 'for' lesbians.. who wants to make some? ..... Again, this is something i will need drunk permission for!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Shosh said:


> Exactly. I also have lots of flaws.
> 
> Following on from what I spoke about earlier, I think unless one is a perfect specimen themselves, they cannot refer to other women as ugly. It is just fantasy thinking.



Since you brought it up AGAIN...I feel the need to point out that you have said some of the meanest things I have seen on dimensions to *other women.
*So pot, meet kettle.


----------



## exile in thighville

Shosh said:


> I think unless one is a perfect specimen themselves, they cannot refer to other women as ugly.



there is a logical fallacy here. there is no single definition of beauty, correct? so by that logic ugliness is also subjective. people use the word "ugly" to express their taste, not define the word. this is also why it's not worth getting upset if someone calls you "ugly" - they can't really speak for anyone else.


----------



## kayrae

You're right. Everything we do impacts another person; however, paysite models are specifically a public figure for what? If the eroticism they're creating is for wank fodder, there's no way you can expect them to get people off as well as be some sort of role model. Or even someone who completely enjoys what she's doing. And to be perfectly fair, paysite models are not *mainstream *public figures. They're working for a specific niche market.

With that said, a customer has every right to complain about lackluster performances. If you're going to sell a fantasy, then sell it.



Tau said:


> I hear what you're saying but I don't agree. I strongly believe that if you don't love something you find a way to stop doing it - especially something that's as personal and intimate as pornorgraphic modeling. I also disagree with the statement that public figures do not have a responsibility to their fans or followers. Yes, they do. *Everything we do impacts on other people. As human beings living in a society we need to be considerate of what effect the actions we take will have on others.* Public figures - models, athletes, actors, authors - are all in the public eye in a big way. What they do, say, how they behave, has massive impact. It is absolutely their choice to decide whether or not they care about the messages they're sending and the impact they are having. My hope is that in a community like this one there will be more models who choose to care.


----------



## exile in thighville

take another victory lap kresta


----------



## MisterGuy

It bugs the shit out of me personally when models claim to be gaining weight, or enjoying gaining weight, and they're obviously not. Likewise when they claim to be single and their BF is working the camera, etc. Bonerkiller.


----------



## exile in thighville

MisterGuy said:


> Likewise when they claim to be single and their BF is working the camera, etc. Bonerkiller.



that one's my fault actually


----------



## MisterGuy

Does Luna claim to be single?

This is a bit off topic, but along those lines I can't stand it when the offscreen filming BF talks, esp. giving direction to the model. Holy shit, that's annoying. I'm trying to imagine fucking/eating out your wife/GF, and some dude's presence is digitally cockblocking me.


----------



## Shosh

MisterGuy said:


> It bugs the shit out of me personally when models claim to be gaining weight, or enjoying gaining weight, and they're obviously not. Likewise when they claim to be single and their BF is working the camera, etc. Bonerkiller.



If you want to find a single BBW, then go find one. These women do not owe it to you to be single. It is porn, not reality.


----------



## MisterGuy

Shosh said:


> If you want to find a single BBW, then go find one. These women do not owe it to you to be single. It is porn, not reality.



JFC, read more carefully. I'm not asking for them to be single, I hate it when they pretend to be and clearly aren't, likewise with gaining. As far as talking about the guy filming and giving audible direction, that's a personal porn preference.

And why do you care, why are you in this thread to begin with, etc. Love how people troll forums on Dims looking for stuff to be offended by, it never fails.


----------



## tonynyc

I was shocked to find that this guy was taking riods... I thought he was 100%natural


----------



## Shosh

MisterGuy said:


> JFC, read more carefully. I'm not asking for them to be single, I hate it when they pretend to be and clearly aren't, likewise with gaining. As far as talking about the guy filming and giving audible direction, that's a personal porn preference.
> 
> And why do you care, why are you in this thread to begin with, etc. Love how people troll forums on Dims looking for stuff to be offended by, it never fails.



I can read or post on any thread I so wish.

I am not offended by what you said, just giving you a reality check.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Shosh said:


> I can read or post on any thread I so wish.
> 
> I am not offended by what you said, just giving you a reality check.



That is not actually so. There are rules for this forum. Negative posts are not allowed and subject to removal by the moderators -- wherever they might all be at this moment.


----------



## Shosh

LillyBBBW said:


> That is not actually so. There are rules for this forum. Negative posts are not allowed and subject to removal by the moderators -- wherever they might all be at this moment.



If you read what I said, I told the guy that women in porn do not owe it to him to be single.
How is that negative? It is reality.

They can remove what I said if they so wish. Doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Blackjack

Shosh said:


> If you read what I said, I told the guy that women in porn do not owe it to him to be single.
> How is that negative? It is reality.
> 
> They can remove what I said if they so wish. Doesn't make it any less true.



Except for the whole part where he never said that they owe it to him to be single. He just noted that he hates when they claim to be single (or gaining, or into this or that) and they're really not.

So no, it doesn't make it any less true, but it doesn't make your comment any less of an insult, either, twisting his words into something they're not.


----------



## MisterGuy

Shosh said:


> If you read what I said, I told the guy that women in porn do not owe it to him to be single.
> How is that negative? It is reality.



Are you really this obtuse? It's negative b/c it 

a) ignores the actual content of my post, wherein I made it clear I was talking about women pretending to be single,
b) basically assumes that since I'm posting honestly about porn I must be stupid, sexist, or lack social skills, or some combination of the above, and provides an totally obvious and unnecessary little PC manners lesson that I had a grasp of when I was, say, five years old
c) and conveys a general unnecessary snottiness


----------



## Carrie

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this (I read most of this thread a day or two ago, so apologies if I'm repeating anyone), but one thing that occurs to me is that, as with most things in life, this isn't necessarily a black/white subject. Most fat people in this community are not 100% "yay fat!" or "ugh, fat sucks". I think it is quite possible to like one's body and feel sexy in one's skin while still feeling not so great about some of the physical challenges of fatness. I'm not a paysite model, but I know I experience this disconnect pretty frequently. In fact, I often read posts here by women who have reached some sort of impasse with their weight where they feel like weight loss is the only choice they have in order to feel better physically, but they hate the idea of it because they like their bodies so much as they are. So I think it's pretty feasible that a paysite model could be feeling both bad and good about her body size, in some cases. 

That being said, I actually can understand where a paying customer would have issues with someone selling an image that is shown to be patently untrue elsewhere. I think I would feel a little... I don't know, suckered? for lack of a better word. Or worse, if I felt like the model actually did *hate* her fat, what does that say about me, as a FA, paying to fantasize to her images? The thing is, though, Dimensions is just kind of odd and challenging, in that it's a place where the most obvious objects of fantasy, the paysite models, also have the opportunity to speak openly about their lives and experiences and be heard here, which is very unusual when it comes to fantasy fodder. If you think of most non-fat-specific visual fantasy venues, you usually don't know the first thing about the people in the images, so reality doesn't come a-knockin' at your door when you're fantasizing. So I would imagine that phenom is probably the source of some customer dissatisfaction, too. I don't know what the answer to that is, since I hope paysite models will always continue to post on boards besides just the paysite.


----------



## exile in thighville

MisterGuy said:


> Does Luna claim to be single?
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but along those lines I can't stand it when the offscreen filming BF talks, esp. giving direction to the model. Holy shit, that's annoying. I'm trying to imagine fucking/eating out your wife/GF, and some dude's presence is digitally cockblocking me.



i don't believe she does, but i won't speak for her.

speaking for myself, you're not buying the model's interest by buying her pictures and videos. so it really doesn't matter if they're single or not. they date, they break up, they have lives. being single is not a portrayable thing in videos or pictures, but visible weightgain and the aptitude for it is. i agree that a model should be able to control her own image though, that if she stakes her business on a claim, the least she could do is perpetuate the illusion of the claim, for as long as she claims it.

i don't like offscreen shit either. but again, speaking for myself, i do think the large contingent of FAs wary of dick 'n balls ('n sex) in their porn are anatomy class dropouts.


----------



## James

LillyBBBW said:


> That is not actually so. There are rules for this forum. Negative posts are not allowed and subject to removal by the moderators -- wherever they might all be at this moment.



Busy drafting an amended rule set for the board. I'm about to take a look at this thread though. Its just me at the moment though as no-one seems to know where Observer is? Incidentally, if anyone does know of his whereabouts or well being could they let one of the mods know?


----------



## superodalisque

last night i was thinking about all of this some more. i'm curious about something. for FAs how important is the happiness quotient when it comes to your fantasy life? i've heard guys say over and over again that they are turned on by a woman who is actually happy with her size and happy to gain. does the shattering of fantasy have more to do with that happiness quotient that it does with what is specifically done on screen?

i was thinking about something, do you think BBWs are any different than other porn models/actresses who run out of gas and simply aren't convincing anymore? after all porn can take a toll on people. psychologically speaking, in the beginning it often seems exciting and makes people feel special. this is probably magnified among BBWs who have often never felt truly desireable before. but that kind of desireablity does not translate into the types of things that women usually associate with it. it doesn't necessarily mean that a person is respected or even liked. most FAs probably have absolutely no attachment to them at all as a person. a few may but by no stretch of the imagination all. often, once people find out what that kind of admiration actually means rather than what it really is they can lose their edge. add onto that the physical realities of gaining that come tumbling down to add pressure and put a damper on the fun. so the women who aren't truly into it are asked to risk thier precious health and like it by men who really don't care for them one way or another as human beings in a sense. i'm not sure it helps morale either when they find thier friends who are forced to lose weight in life or death situations are threatened, get hate mail and have thier bosses pressured to fire them from thier sites. in the face of that couldn't it be expected that sometimes things will get lax as a natural part of what happens--the same as with other kinds of porn? or maybe moreso. think of what someone into feeding is asking really for. he's asking a BBW to potentially injure her health and mobility so that he can have a sexual release and go on along his way while she deals with the consequences. we've all heard of people who end up alone and poor with very few people responding to thier cries for help or even just for wishes of support when they are forced to take drastic steps just to continue living in some way. i'm not sure if i were them i'd bother very much with the particulars either based on the level at which they can depend on fans to return the favor. as i said before i think a lot of people expect waaay too much for $17 a month. sometimes i don't think they have a clue what they are really asking for. and even if they do they would rather turn thier heads away and ignore the real outcome. so the girls have to watch out for themselves because evidently no one else will. so if a woman stretches the truth so she can continue walking or breathing normally or something it would make perfect sense unless an FA is willing to deal with the real aftermath. i'm sure that would be much more fantasy shattering than a few white lies.


----------



## Fascinita

I find it surprising that people would not just understand that the models are largely selling a fantasy. This from folks who have been emphatic in distinguishing "entertainment" from "reality" in discussions past. 

Apropos the language used in the OP and the poll choices: "yes, i'm unable to be aroused by a model i know is lying;" "...insulting your intelligence..."

Is Pepsi insulting anyone's intelligence, or is it lying when it turns out there's no such thing as "the Pepsi Generation"? And whose pleasure really has ever been "doubled" by chewing Doublemint gum?

I would think that if the product isn't good enough, or the image slick or convincing enough (where that matters), a person could take his business elsewhere.

Not sure that applying words like "lying" and "insulting" in a dialogue about preferences and tastes is doing anything more than stoking animosity toward paysite models categorically. And that doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Saoirse

Shosh said:


> If you read what I said, I told the guy that women in porn do not owe it to him to be single.
> How is that negative? It is reality.
> 
> They can remove what I said if they so wish. Doesn't make it any less true.



... i wonder how long it will take before you are told to put *every* member on ignore...


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> last night i was thinking about all of this some more. i'm curious about something. for FAs how important is the happiness quotient when it comes to your fantasy life? i've heard guys say over and over again that they are turned on by a woman who is actually happy with her size and happy to gain. does the shattering of fantasy have more to do with that happiness quotient that it does with what is specifically done on screen?
> 
> i was thinking about something, do you think BBWs are any different than other porn models/actresses who run out of gas and simply aren't convincing anymore? after all porn can take a toll on people. psychologically speaking, in the beginning it often seems exciting and makes people feel special. this is probably magnified among BBWs who have often never felt truly desireable before. but that kind of desireablity does not translate into the types of things that women usually associate with it. it doesn't necessarily mean that a person is respected or even liked. most FAs probably have absolutely no attachment to them at all as a person. a few may but by no stretch of the imagination all. often, once people find out what that kind of admiration actually means rather than what it really is they can lose their edge. add onto that the physical realities of gaining that come tumbling down to add pressure and put a damper on the fun. so the women who aren't truly into it are asked to risk thier precious health and like it by men who really don't care for them one way or another as human beings in a sense. i'm not sure it helps morale either when they find thier friends who are forced to lose weight in life or death situations are threatened, get hate mail and have thier bosses pressured to fire them from thier sites. in the face of that couldn't it be expected that sometimes things will get lax as a natural part of what happens--the same as with other kinds of porn? or maybe moreso. think of what someone into feeding is asking really for. he's asking a BBW to potentially injure her health and mobility so that he can have a sexual release and go on along his way while she deals with the consequences. we've all heard of people who end up alone and poor with very few people responding to thier cries for help or even just for wishes of support when they are forced to take drastic steps just to continue living in some way. i'm not sure if i were them i'd bother very much with the particulars either based on the level at which they can depend on fans to return the favor. as i said before i think a lot of people expect waaay too much for $17 a month. sometimes i don't think they have a clue what they are really asking for. and even if they do they would rather turn thier heads away and ignore the real outcome. so the girls have to watch out for themselves because evidently no one else will. so if a woman stretches the truth so she can continue walking or breathing normally or something it would make perfect sense unless an FA is willing to deal with the real aftermath. i'm sure that would be much more fantasy shattering than a few white lies.



Why don't you answer this first. If you found out that the clothing you love to wear that fits you well was made by 11 year olds in a third world country, what would you do? If your conscience compels you to no longer give that company your business there are those who would say you are denying a means of survival in a place where opportunities are few and far between which isn't the fault of the people you are punishing. If you keep buying it then you're a gluttonous slob who cares more about shouldering a fake coach bag on her hip than she does about human beings. No matter where you turn there's somebody with a spin to it based on their own perceptions. I'm baffled by this continued insistence on making monsters out of people who care about what's happening behind the camera. Are we allowed to take issue with what goes on behind the scenes only if the people in the scene are Asian?


----------



## James

(_The following has been posted to all current threads for informational purposes only. Please refrain from replying to this post in this thread. If you have questions please PM me. These rule changes have been brought about following significant deliberation between Dimensions moderators and are effective immediately in relation to all future posts._)




> The rules of this forum have been updated. I would encourage forum users to read the full text but in short, the main changes are the following
> 
> Threads or posts considered to be outside of the FA/FFA forum remit will be edited or deleted. Threads will not be moved to other forums. Please consider this before posting. Contact me via PM if you are unsure before posting.
> Discussion of sexual topics must not contain identities other than your own. Excessive objectification or crudeness will also be edited or removed. Keep things respectful.
> Participation from non-FA/FFAs is encouraged but given that the forum is a protected space for FA/FFAs, any non-FA/FFAs making negative, disruptive or belittling posts should accordingly expect to see those posts removed or moderated.
> A section of text regarding the relationship between the FA/FFA forum and other forums on Dimensions has also been added to the forum sticky.
> 
> The rule amendments are intended to strike a balance to allow the FA/FFA forum to fulfill its primary function (as a space for FAs to discuss their experiences openly and honestly) while also demonstrating respect for those that we are attracted to. Failure to follow rules will lead to moderator action. Please understand that this is the FA/FFA forum and play nice


----------



## exile in thighville

> I would think that if the product isn't good enough, or the image slick or convincing enough (where that matters), a person could take his business elsewhere.



if only there was an elsewhere.


----------



## exile in thighville

to which my girlfriend chimed in (with good reason): "I'M YOUR ELSEWHERE"


----------



## Emma

Not today Dan. Not today.


----------



## Fascinita

exile in thighville said:


> to which my girlfriend chimed in (with good reason): "I'M YOUR ELSEWHERE"



That's kind of what I was thinking. I mean... exactly. But I'm a romantic.


----------



## rollhandler

I have had this experience in watching a film once with model interviews as part of the opening to the film. In one the question was asked about what the model would be doing with the proceeds from the work she was doing in film for the porn industry? Her response (which I thought was honest but in poor taste for the type of fetish she was supposedly catering to) was that she would be getting WLS with the money. I see her work in a different light now but it does nothing to counter how well she does cater to the fantasy in her work. Her figure and how she flaunts it still is a turn on for me in film and picture. I can easily put the WLS comment out of my mind for the moment of fantasy. Then again my use of porn is such that I only use it as fuel for fantasy inspiration and not as the fantasy itself.

My best fantasy was inspired by a picture my wife at the time took of herself laying in bed half nekkid with a mound of snack wrappers scattered around herself, appearing to be eating a candy bar. The illusion was that she ate the whole lot. The reality was that she hated her body, couldn't figure out my attraction to her fat, and was diabetic. The picture itself was the turn on and played directly to my fantasy. This is what fantasy is all about and although she didn't understand the attraction for me, she was able to give the illusion in one frame that was the ultimate in my imagination. This illusion is all that porn is catering to, regardless of the fetish. This picture I describe is proof that one doesn't have to live the reality in order to provide the illusion and do it well, nor does it mean that the illusion can't be effective as a turn on.

Rollhandler


----------



## kayrae

your gf is cute... and i didn't even think about that.



exile in thighville said:


> to which my girlfriend chimed in (with good reason): "I'M YOUR ELSEWHERE"


----------



## joswitch

disconnectedsmile said:


> because dishonesty is *NOT* sexy.



*clears throat* this is not just aimed at you DS...


*ALL* PORN IS LIES!* 

If it wasn't lies then you wouldn't need to pay for it - cos peeps would be doing it for free! If the acting is good enough for you to suspend disbelief then it's good i.e. worth the $... If not, then it's rubbish. That's really it!

GTFOIA** people! 


(*lies/make believe - to at least some extent
**Get the fuck over it already)


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> If you read what I said, I told the guy that women in porn do not owe it to him to be single.
> How is that negative? It is reality.
> 
> They can remove what I said if they so wish. Doesn't make it any less true.



Predominantly, you sound as you wish to exacerbate the minds of everyone here by sounding far more bragadocious than you appear to inhabit.

Furthermore I find it appalling that you wish to communicate to us in a condescending tone, failing to take into consideration we may be on a higher intellect than your medulla oblongata is processing.

Lastly, I fear you underestimate your perusal on these boards. While you may ponder that your higher regard for morality is more important then the offerings of others, quite frankly its disconcerting to the rest of us.

We feel that if you are considerate to those around you, they will be far less rambunctious in their quest to.....lay waste to your bunghole so to speak.

That is all. *walks away in 3 piece nehru suit and martini glass*


----------



## kayrae

did someone just use a thesaurus?


----------



## KHayes666

kayrae said:


> did someone just use a thesaurus?



No, I've always had extensive vocabulary and syntax, I just did not choose to employ them until I felt the need to.


----------



## superodalisque

LillyBBBW said:


> Why don't you answer this first. If you found out that the clothing you love to wear that fits you well was made by 11 year olds in a third world country, what would you do? If your conscience compels you to no longer give that company your business there are those who would say you are denying a means of survival in a place where opportunities are few and far between which isn't the fault of the people you are punishing. If you keep buying it then you're a gluttonous slob who cares more about shouldering a fake coach bag on her hip than she does about human beings. No matter where you turn there's somebody with a spin to it based on their own perceptions. I'm baffled by this continued insistence on making monsters out of people who care about what's happening behind the camera. Are we allowed to take issue with what goes on behind the scenes only if the people in the scene are Asian?



i don't feel i'm making monsters out of anyone, just calling them as i see them. that may be your perception and i can understand how you might feel. i respect your perspective. i'm just trying to be honest and true about my own outlook and do a little thinking and discovery about what all of this means in terms of how i want to think and feel about it. i really don't expect everyone else to feel the same way or to agree. if i did i couldn't learn anything because it takes varied ways of approaching the issue to get to a more balanced view. its important to have people around who disagree. i know it really enriches how i develop my thoughts. so thank you

i agree with you that a lot of industries have unintended consequences, but those are not the industries being discussed here. and even if they were i can't understand how keeping the actual conflicts in hand under raps and pretending they don't exist is an honest exploration of the problem. just because you don't say it it doesn't mean people aren't thinking it anyway. just because percieved inequities exist elsewhere because people want the product they want it doesn't mean that it makes similar situations close to home right. sure we all take part of one hypocrisy or another in our lives everyday. there probably isn't anyone who doesn't. but in order to reduce them we need to take on what we can in every little way we can and eventually reduce them all as we communicate, work out the problem and maybe even find alternatives that make everyone happier. but i don't think its possible to do that if people are always trying to pretend, hide and defer the issues. its good to get things out there talk about them and clarify. so if nothing else comes of it people will understand each other better. 

i don't think it was a lie when i said that if a paysite model actually engages in gaining she is the one who will have to take full responsibility for the outcome. i think some of her customers might need a reality check when it comes to that. even though i know they have some people who are customers and become friends who try thier best when they are in need these are by no means all of thier customers. they are special cases. so i was thinking that if she has to take all of the risks of health or maybe even death alone she should at least have the power to make all of the decisions however she sees fit. i still believe that it would be a good idea to pretend better just to make the product good. but, when it comes down to real life she should definitely do whatever she wants how she wants because its her life and no one elses. and whether or how she even succeeeds in business is her decision as well. but purely as a business issue if your customer is trying to tell you that he at least wants the appearance you should listen. i'm not sure if the poll or comments here are truly representative but i'm also not sure if its a good idea to discount it either.


----------



## thatgirl08

KHayes666 said:


> I have to disagree there....not that it was a paysite but if Prettyfat.com wasn't around back in 2002-03, I probably wouldn't be here. 9 out of 10 subscribers to a paysite could already be F/A's but there's always 1 who's exploring his or her sexuality and needs something to convince themselves that this is what they like.



Possibly true, but is it really my responsibility to recruit potential FA's? I don't remember seeing that part in my contract.


----------



## KHayes666

thatgirl08 said:


> Possibly true, but is it really my responsibility to recruit potential FA's? I don't remember seeing that part in my contract.



That's not what I was talking about. I wasn't the one saying you should be a role model lol

I'm saying by Anne Marie putting herself on display many years ago, I was able to see it and be comfortable with liking what I liked (until the 2005 incidents with someone else, but that's a story for another time).

She wasn't trying to recruit me, it just so happened that her photoshoots brought the F/A out of me. My point was in probability 9 ppl out of 10 who see bbw photoshoots are already F/A's but there could be that one teenager (like me at the time) who's like "Oh wow, this is awesome"


----------



## superodalisque

thatgirl08 said:


> Possibly true, but is it really my responsibility to recruit potential FA's? I don't remember seeing that part in my contract.



no you aren't responsible for that but as a businesswoman it could be good for you and your pocketbook. a lot of FAs have a very fond spot for the model who first underscored for sure what thier preference was. a lot are very loyal to those women for many years. so couldn't it be an asset to you and your bottom line if you did cultivate FAs? what could be the downside?


----------



## thatgirl08

KHayes666 said:


> That's not what I was talking about. I wasn't the one saying you should be a role model lol
> 
> I'm saying by Anne Marie putting herself on display many years ago, I was able to see it and be comfortable with liking what I liked (until the 2005 incidents with someone else, but that's a story for another time).
> 
> She wasn't trying to recruit me, it just so happened that her photoshoots brought the F/A out of me. My point was in probability 9 ppl out of 10 who see bbw photoshoots are already F/A's but there could be that one teenager (like me at the time) who's like "Oh wow, this is awesome"



I understand the point you were trying to make.. but you were the one writing this in response so something I said discussing me being a role model. But yeah, point taken.



superodalisque said:


> no you aren't responsible for that but as a businesswoman it could be good for you and your pocketbook. a lot of FAs have a very fond spot for the model who first underscored for sure what thier preference was. a lot are very loyal to those women for many years. so couldn't it be an asset to you and your bottom line if you did cultivate FAs? what could be the downside?



The downside is the idea that to do so I have to perpetuate a certain image that is appropriate for "non community" people (specially potential FA's in this situation.)


----------



## Gspoon

I don't know. I would find it to be very flattering knowing I made someone comfortable with their sexuality. Sexual preference and orientation is probably one of the hardest things in this world to conquer. Even with normal people, everyone is scared until they really see it for the first time. It is like getting behind the wheel of a car for the first time, moving away... so on and so forth. I suppose what I am trying to say is this. Keep modeling, do what you do.

I find what paysite models do is very admirable. Confidence enough to show who you are and indeed make a profit off of it, and potentially make other FAs comfortable with who they are. Your confidence spills on to others, ladies.


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> No, I've always had extensive vocabulary and syntax, I just did not choose to employ them until I felt the need to.



It would have had the impact you desired, had you employed the words in your extensive vocabulary in a proper manner (and spelled them correctly). They are, however, oddly placed and many are not appropriately descriptive of what you were trying to say. To that end, the humor is, perhaps, a bit misdirected


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> It would have had the impact you desired, had you employed the words in your extensive vocabulary in a proper manner (and spelled them correctly). They are, however, oddly placed and many are not appropriately descriptive of what you were trying to say. To that end, the humor is, perhaps, a bit misdirected



Obviously you've never seen the parody I was making, I shouldn't be surprised. *pats your head*


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Obviously you've never seen the parody I was making, I shouldn't be surprised. *pats your head*



I don't think that "parody" is the word you're searching for.

Seriously ... I'm not making fun of you. I'm laughing at the irony. That is all


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't think that "parody" is the word you're searching for.
> 
> Seriously ... I'm not making fun of you. I'm laughing at the irony. That is all



No, it is definitely a parody.

If people want to sound like snooty aristocratic Hunter Hearst Helmsley's.....I can play that game too.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Obviously you've never seen the parody I was making, I shouldn't be surprised. *pats your head*



Kevin : Now when it comes the powers of speech these individuals could spin "big words" like a fucking top :bow: 













*1940s Actor Leo Gorcey AKA "Terence Aloysius 'Slip' Mahoney"*

_*Note Slip Mahoney's famous hat...This hat was so popular Hillary wore it during Bill's first Inauguration *_














*Leaping Lanny Poffo - The True Poet Laureate of the WWWF & Everywhere Else :bow: *


----------



## cinnamitch

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't think that "parody" is the word you're searching for.
> 
> Seriously ... I'm not making fun of you. I'm laughing at the irony. That is all



You forgot to pat his head.


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> Kevin : Now when it comes the powers of speech these individuals could spin "big words" like a fucking top :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leaping Lanny Poffo - The True Poet Laureate of the WWWF & Everywhere Else :bow: *




I remember delivering a poem before facing Jim Niedhart and he completely messes up the ending, ring announcer Mel Phillips just laughs at him when Lanny hands the mic back to him


----------



## TraciJo67

cinnamitch said:


> You forgot to pat his head.



Nah, I thought that would be a bad parody of condescension


----------



## wrestlingguy

TraciJo67 said:


> Nah, I thought that would be a bad parody of condescension



Condissention, even.


----------



## KHayes666

wrestlingguy said:


> Condissention, even.


----------



## TraciJo67

wrestlingguy said:


> Condissention, even.



Merriam-Webster's, Random House, American Heritage, and Oxford English would prefer my spelling ... if that's OK with you. If not, then 'condissention' it is  That kinda works too.


----------



## Shosh

I just want to apologize for two of my posts in this thread.
I did the wrong thing, and I am sorry.
Susannah


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> I just want to apologize for two of my posts in this thread.
> I did the wrong thing, and I am sorry.
> Susannah



Which two?


----------



## Wagimawr

wrestlingguy said:


> Condissention, even.


Condecision: what will I eat for my last meal?

...

"Play me off, Johnny!"



edit:




WAY TO FAIL, DUMBASSES​
edit edit:


KHayes666 said:


>


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wagimawr said:


> Condecision: what will I eat for my last meal?
> 
> ...
> 
> "Play me off, Johnny!"
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAY TO FAIL, DUMBASSES​
> edit edit:



*Condissention:* To disagree in a condescending manner or sarcastic tone. Example: "Of COURSE Joseph Smith saw an angel, dummy! The Book of Mormon's true..."​
The above was the first entry I found on the internet. I don't know how to do a screen capture on this computer so I had to reprint.


----------



## TraciJo67

LillyBBBW said:


> *Condissention:* To disagree in a condescending manner or sarcastic tone. Example: "Of COURSE Joseph Smith saw an angel, dummy! The Book of Mormon's true..."​
> The above was the first entry I found on the internet. I don't know how to do a screen capture on this computer so I had to reprint.



Lilly - I may not be much of an expert at anything useful, at all.

But this, I know: condissention is not a word found in any dictionary without the word "Urban" in front of it


----------



## LillyBBBW

TraciJo67 said:


> Lilly - I may not be much of an expert at anything useful, at all.
> 
> But this, I know: condissention is not a word found in any dictionary without the word "Urban" in front of it



Yes, it was from salamandersociety.com/dictionary. I was merely facinated by the fact that mine googled up differently than wag's did from what he posted.


----------



## KHayes666

LillyBBBW said:


> *Condissention:* To disagree in a condescending manner or sarcastic tone. Example: "Of COURSE Joseph Smith saw an angel, dummy! The Book of Mormon's true..."​
> The above was the first entry I found on the internet. I don't know how to do a screen capture on this computer so I had to reprint.



and again:


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> and again:



Yes, but not in the way that you're thinking, Kevin.

That's what makes it so richly, almost darkly, hysterical


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> Yes, but not in the way that you're thinking, Kevin.
> 
> That's what makes it so richly, almost darkly, hysterical


----------



## Wagimawr

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, it was from salamandersociety.com/dictionary. I was merely facinated by the fact that mine googled up differently than wag's did from what he posted.


I saw that too.

Then when I looked at the page and saw that it was the "Mormonia Dictionary"...and the top of the window when the page is loaded says "Mormonia Dictionary - Official *Dictonary *of Mormonism"...and then when you read the page it seems to be a Mormon-bashing _fake _Dictionary...yeah.

Here's some more Google goodness for you:





Now. Hayes. You find me a source that's more reliable than Merriam Webster, The Free Online Dictionary, Wikipedia, Wiktionary, dictionary.reference.com, or answers.com that says DEFINITIVELY that CONDISSENTION (even FIREFOX'S SPELL CHECKER flagged it!) is a REAL word, then you have clearly divided by zero and _destroyed everything of real value in the universe_.

In summation:
*You get NOTHING. You LOSE!




Good DAY, SIR!​*
Or, in terms you can understand:




You fail.


----------



## LillyBBBW

There are so many black holes in this thread I don't know if it's the H1N1 talking to me or what. I think I've seen enough for today. I'm plodding off to bed and starting again tomorrow.


----------



## cinnamitch

Wagimawr said:


> I saw that too.
> 
> Then when I looked at the page and saw that it was the "Mormonia Dictionary"...and the top of the window when the page is loaded says "Mormonia Dictionary - Official *Dictonary *of Mormonism"...and then when you read the page it seems to be a Mormon-bashing fake Dictionary...yeah.
> 
> Here's some more Google goodness for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now. Hayes. You find me a source that's more reliable than Merriam Webster, The Free Online Dictionary, Wikipedia, Wiktionary, dictionary.reference.com, or answers.com that says DEFINITIVELY that CONDISSENTION (even FIREFOX'S SPELL CHECKER flagged it!) is a REAL word, then you have clearly divided by zero and _destroyed everything of real value in the universe_.
> 
> In summation:
> *You get NOTHING. You LOSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good DAY, SIR!​*
> Or, in terms you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail.


----------



## KHayes666

Wagimawr said:


> blahdebabaleehababeeabballhablehaa
> 
> In summation:
> *You get NOTHING. You LOSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good DAY, SIR!​*
> Or, in terms you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wagimawr said:


> I saw that too.
> 
> Then when I looked at the page and saw that it was the "Mormonia Dictionary"...and the top of the window when the page is loaded says "Mormonia Dictionary - Official *Dictonary *of Mormonism"...and then when you read the page it seems to be a Mormon-bashing _fake _Dictionary...yeah.
> 
> Here's some more Google goodness for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now. Hayes. You find me a source that's more reliable than Merriam Webster, The Free Online Dictionary, Wikipedia, Wiktionary, dictionary.reference.com, or answers.com that says DEFINITIVELY that CONDISSENTION (even FIREFOX'S SPELL CHECKER flagged it!) is a REAL word, then you have clearly divided by zero and _destroyed everything of real value in the universe_.
> 
> In summation:
> *You get NOTHING. You LOSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good DAY, SIR!​*
> Or, in terms you can understand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail.



I couldn't even get that far, the page refused to open. I could only read the short blurb on the google search page. It was evident from the definition though that it was a mormon spoof site. 

*sigh* I suppose this is a sign that I need to figure out how to do a screen capture on this computer. Had I done it that way and not just cut and paste maybe this would have turned out differently.


----------



## KHayes666

LillyBBBW said:


> I couldn't even get that far, the page refused to open. I could only read the short blurb on the google search page. It was evident from the definition though that it was a mormon spoof site.
> 
> *sigh* I suppose this is a sign that I need to figure out how to do a screen capture on this computer. Had I done it that way and not just cut and paste maybe this would have turned out differently.



Hold the fn button on your keyboard and hit the prt sc button in the corner


----------



## thatgirl08

I have no idea what is going on in this thread anymore. Way too many pictures/gifs.


----------



## Wagimawr

thatgirl08 said:


> Way too many pictures/gifs.


It suits his reading level.


----------



## thatgirl08

Wagimawr said:


> It suits his reading level.



What a shitty time to be out of rep.


----------



## KHayes666

Wagimawr said:


> Yes, very good, you found an image macro that's a variation on the one I used on your dumb ass.
> 
> Now where's an applauding GIF when I need one?









I can read just fine, I was just having fun with all these pictures and nonsense.

The original topic was way off course pages ago so fuck it, lets all mingle and post inane nonsense.


----------



## Wagimawr

Thank you. Works perfectly!

Y'know, you're the only person I know that could be digging their own grave and give themselves a fatal blow with the shovel in the process.


----------



## TraciJo67

Wagimawr said:


> It suits his reading level.





thatgirl08 said:


> What a shitty time to be out of rep.



Oh no you di'int go there.


----------



## Wagimawr

KHayes666 said:


> The original topic was way off course pages ago


Good point!

HEY DAN

HOW DO YOU SPELL CONDESCENSION?

YOU'RE KIND OF THE EXPERT SO I THOUGHT YOU COULD TELL US

THANKS FOR THE THREAD!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Wagimawr said:


> It suits his reading level.



and I jizzed.in.my.pants.

andijizzedinmypantsandijizzedinmypants


----------



## KHayes666

Wagimawr said:


> Thank you. Works perfectly!
> 
> Y'know, you're the only person I know that could be digging their own grave and give themselves a fatal blow with the shovel in the process.



Well if we're going to resort to nonsensical retorts, I could make a comment about telling you where to stick the shovel...but I'll pass on that in favor of something better.

Me and my g/f say....have a good night


----------



## Blackjack

Wagimawr said:


> Here's some more Google goodness for you:



You know what? I'm not even going to add an image to that. That was just perfect.


----------



## Wagimawr

KHayes666 said:


> Well if we're going to resort to nonsensical retorts, I could make a comment about telling you where to stick the shovel...but I'll pass on that in favor of something better.


I suspect the shovel would fit better up yours!


----------



## thatgirl08

I have to stop responding because so much fucking hilarious shit just happened in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Me and my g/f say....have a good night



Me and my pet rock, clapping monkey, and the mold growing on my month-old bread wish you 'n yours a good night as well.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

KHayes666 said:


> Predominantly, you sound as you wish to exacerbate the minds of everyone here by sounding far more bragadocious than you appear to inhabit.
> 
> Furthermore I find it appalling that you wish to communicate to us in a *condescending *tone, failing to take into consideration we may be on a higher intellect than your medulla oblongata is processing.
> 
> Lastly, I fear you underestimate your perusal on these boards. While you may ponder that your higher regard for morality is more important then the offerings of others, quite frankly its disconcerting to the rest of us.
> 
> We feel that if you are considerate to those around you, they will be far less rambunctious in their quest to.....lay waste to your bunghole so to speak.
> 
> That is all. *walks away in 3 piece nehru suit and martini glass*





TraciJo67 said:


> Nah, I thought that would be a bad parody of *condescension*





wrestlingguy said:


> *Condissention*, even.



Honestly, I am sitting back with some popcorn (actually pie) and just enjoying the show, but I am confused. I thought Khayes spelled the word correctly (or close to it) and wrestlingguy was the first one to bring the new spelling into the thread. Am I missing something?


----------



## Wagimawr

D_A_Bunny said:


> I thought Khayes spelled the word correctly


...




ck


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Wagimawr said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ck



Uhh, what? Seriously, I am either not getting the joke, or not getting the insult. Let me know which one it is so I can react properly.


----------



## Wagimawr

Try "the utter failure on my part for not noticing that". Not a reflection on you.

p.s. the image is a raging face (courtesy of a 4chan meme), and the FU is only half the story.


----------



## thatgirl08

hahahahahahah this thread is like a soap opera


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Wagimawr said:


> Try "the utter failure on my part for not noticing that". Not a reflection on you.
> 
> p.s. the image is a raging face (courtesy of a 4chan meme), and the FU is only half the story.



Oh that's cool cuz you almost made me spit my drink out before with the shovel comment and I would hate to have to think you made me cry ten minutes later. 

Unless that is your style with the ladies.


----------



## mszwebs

I'm gonna ask a question and I'm gonna sound like a total idiot and I'm ok with that...

But I thought that Phil's "new spelling" (kinda like new math) - complete with eye roll - was in reference to the fact that Tracijo called out Hayes' spelling... so like... a "parody of his parody" so to speak lol

Am I right or am I wrong?? 

I'm so confused.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mszwebs said:


> I'm gonna ask a question and I'm gonna sound like a total idiot and I'm ok with that...
> 
> But I thought that Phil's "new spelling" (kinda like new math) - complete with eye roll - was in reference to the fact that Tracijo called out Hayes' spelling... so like... a "parody of his parody" so to speak lol
> 
> Am I right or am I wrong??
> 
> I'm so confused.



I know, right? I was confused too. I think I still am. I'm just glad there won't be a spelling test at the end of this thread. Or will there be?


----------



## Wagimawr

LET ME WIN IN PEACE

*sobs*


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Wagimawr said:


> LET ME WIN IN PEACE
> 
> *sobs*



Men like to take cars apart so they can see how they work, and then put them back together. Women like to do that to arguments.


----------



## Wagimawr

oh yeah hurt me again

*sob*



Y'know, when John Lennon sang "Can't get no worse", he was CLEARLY referring to my failboating in this thread. Awful, just awful.


----------



## TraciJo67

mszwebs said:


> I'm gonna ask a question and I'm gonna sound like a total idiot and I'm ok with that...
> 
> But I thought that Phil's "new spelling" (kinda like new math) - complete with eye roll - was in reference to the fact that Tracijo called out Hayes' spelling... so like... a "parody of his parody" so to speak lol
> 
> Am I right or am I wrong??
> 
> I'm so confused.



My poke at Kevin's spelling wasn't a reference to the word 'condescending' - it was an initial light-hearted jab at his incorrect placement of then/than and his odd, inappropriate usage of words that he clearly thought meant one thing, but actually implied another. What *I* found funny was that Kevin seemed to think that Phil and Lilly were correcting my spelling. It confirmed my initial suspicion about ... something else entirely. I don't know what else is going on, but that was the source of my entertainment. The GIFS were just an added bonus


----------



## mszwebs

TraciJo67 said:


> My poke at Kevin's spelling wasn't a reference to the word 'condescending' - it was an initial light-hearted jab at his incorrect placement of then/than and his odd, inappropriate usage of words that he clearly thought meant one thing, but actually implied another. What *I* found funny was that Kevin seemed to think that Phil and Lilly were correcting my spelling. It confirmed my initial suspicion about ... something else entirely. I don't know what else is going on, but that was the source of my entertainment. The GIFS were just an added bonus



No, I know that you were not referencing his USE of the word... but you mentioned spelling the words correctly in your post... so in my mind, you mentioning his spelling and his condescension and then Phil referenced it and spelled it incorrectly...which I know was on purpose...it just made the added bonus a little more...bonusy.

I just wanted to see if I actually understood half of what I was laughing at.


----------



## cinnamitch

mszwebs said:


> No, I know that you were not referencing his USE of the word... but you mentioned spelling the words correctly in your post... so in my mind, you mentioning his spelling and his condescension and then Phil referenced it and spelled it incorrectly...which I know was on purpose...it just made the added bonus a little more...bonusy.
> 
> I just wanted to see if I actually understood half of what I was laughing at.



I always nod and laugh. It is easy to do that since the nice men put me in this padded room,


----------



## TraciJo67

mszwebs said:


> No, I know that you were not referencing his USE of the word... but you mentioned spelling the words correctly in your post... so in my mind, you mentioning his spelling and his condescension and then Phil referenced it and spelled it incorrectly...which I know was on purpose...it just made the added bonus a little more...bonusy.
> 
> I just wanted to see if I actually understood half of what I was laughing at.



OK, now I'm confused too. Worse, I think I've confused myself 

I didn't understand half of what I was laughing at, either ... but it didn't stop me from thoroughly enjoying myself, anyway.

Oh, wait: I think I understand the source of your confusion. The word I was thinking of in his post wasn't 'condescending' it was 'bragadocious' which is actually spelled with two g's. Clear as mud now?


----------



## mszwebs

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, now I'm confused too. Worse, I think I've confused myself
> 
> I didn't understand half of what I was laughing at, either ... but it didn't stop me from thoroughly enjoying myself, anyway.
> 
> Oh, wait: I think I understand the source of your confusion. The word I was thinking of in his post wasn't 'condescending' it was 'bragadocious' which is actually spelled with two g's. Clear as mud now?



MMMMM-HMMMMMM!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> i don't feel i'm making monsters out of anyone, just calling them as i see them. that may be your perception and i can understand how you might feel. i respect your perspective. i'm just trying to be honest and true about my own outlook and do a little thinking and discovery about what all of this means in terms of how i want to think and feel about it. i really don't expect everyone else to feel the same way or to agree. if i did i couldn't learn anything because it takes varied ways of approaching the issue to get to a more balanced view. its important to have people around who disagree. i know it really enriches how i develop my thoughts. so thank you
> 
> i agree with you that a lot of industries have unintended consequences, but those are not the industries being discussed here. and even if they were i can't understand how keeping the actual conflicts in hand under raps and pretending they don't exist is an honest exploration of the problem. just because you don't say it it doesn't mean people aren't thinking it anyway. just because percieved inequities exist elsewhere because people want the product they want it doesn't mean that it makes similar situations close to home right. sure we all take part of one hypocrisy or another in our lives everyday. there probably isn't anyone who doesn't. but in order to reduce them we need to take on what we can in every little way we can and eventually reduce them all as we communicate, work out the problem and maybe even find alternatives that make everyone happier. but i don't think its possible to do that if people are always trying to pretend, hide and defer the issues. its good to get things out there talk about them and clarify. so if nothing else comes of it people will understand each other better.
> 
> i don't think it was a lie when i said that if a paysite model actually engages in gaining she is the one who will have to take full responsibility for the outcome. i think some of her customers might need a reality check when it comes to that. even though i know they have some people who are customers and become friends who try thier best when they are in need these are by no means all of thier customers. they are special cases. so i was thinking that if she has to take all of the risks of health or maybe even death alone she should at least have the power to make all of the decisions however she sees fit. i still believe that it would be a good idea to pretend better just to make the product good. but, when it comes down to real life she should definitely do whatever she wants how she wants because its her life and no one elses. and whether or how she even succeeeds in business is her decision as well. but purely as a business issue if your customer is trying to tell you that he at least wants the appearance you should listen. i'm not sure if the poll or comments here are truly representative but i'm also not sure if its a good idea to discount it either.



Supero, I did the best I could to answer your question and draw a parallel that would make it better understandable without making it long winded. I'm going to try to be more direct this time. When I decide to buy porn my practice is to focus on the contents of that video. Does it have the elements that will stimulate me, do I like the models in it, etc. I do my best to pick the right ones according to what is in the description and if I like the pictures and the way the acts are depicted. If they seem unpleasant or not my cup of tea, I don't buy them. Beyond that I am not wondering if the people in the video are having a good day, are in good health, are eating their vegetables or anything like that. I am purchasing a product according to what appeals to me and that is as far as my concern goes at that moment. If it turns out that the product is not as described I am terribly disappointed and angry. I choose not to patronize that particular publisher when I can't trust the integrity of the descriptions.

Now if I were to discover later that something horrible is going on behind the scenes in the videos.... I dunno, the girls are under age, they're being kidnapped and drugged, they are all stricken with treatable diseases but are being forced to perform sex acts on camera to pay for their treatments... I would be horrified and disgusted by the videos. They would be destroyed and thrown away. Just looking at them would turn my stomach, even if one were able to halfway convince me that by patronizing them it helps them in some way. I can't very well put my money behind a practice that is harmful to a human being. I would stop supporting it but this would not cause me to stop liking what I like. I would more than likely take my business elsewhere, but not in a place where the people are suffering. And no my feelings aren't hurt, my fantasies not ruined and my hopes aren't dashed because XYZ films has unhealthy practices. I would simply take my business to a more reputable place and report any abuses where it's warranted.

Beyond that I believe there is no other responsibility on the part of the consumer. If someone is unhappy doing what they do then they should get out, period. I would. If someone sucks at what they do then the consumer has the right to complain or take their business elsewhere, even if her performance is poor because she's unhappy or sick and tired of it all. If she wants to continue doing it that's up to her but it's not up to the consumer to support her as a friend. They are not friends, they are consumers and business is business as you've eloquently put it some pages ago. There are plenty of people out there who can do it and do it well. Also there are those whom I think the absolute WORLD of who are not members of my sight and would not be even if I offered it to them for free and that's completely ok. It doesn't diminish them in my eyes one bit.

Most places are enthusiastic about feedback from customers: what they want to see, what they don't want to see, what is fantastic and what makes them uncomfortable. I've received great suggestions from people from time to time, some not so great. It is my choice on weather or not I want to perform any of them. One of my greatest fans, the first I ever had actually, asked me to eat a pizza with my ass sticking out in one of my videos and I chose not to. It just didn't appeal to me for personal reasons though other suggestions from him I've taken. If he wants to take his business elsewhere that is his prerogative and my feelings aren't hurt. I don't take it personally. To do so would be a fatal mistake for ANY model. If someone gets in to modeling because they only want to hear happy things and get their ego boosted they will really be in for an unhappy time.


----------



## MisterGuy

Shosh said:


> I just want to apologize for two of my posts in this thread.
> I did the wrong thing, and I am sorry.
> Susannah



Thanks and no big deal.

On another note, the last three pages of this thread are spectacularly terribad.


----------



## superodalisque

LillyBBBW said:


> Supero, I did the best I could to answer your question and draw a parallel that would make it better understandable without making it long winded. I'm going to try to be more direct this time. When I decide to buy porn my practice is to focus on the contents of that video. Does it have the elements that will stimulate me, do I like the models in it, etc. I do my best to pick the right ones according to what is in the description and if I like the pictures and the way the acts are depicted. If they seem unpleasant or not my cup of tea, I don't buy them. Beyond that I am not wondering if the people in the video are having a good day, are in good health, are eating their vegetables or anything like that. I am purchasing a product according to what appeals to me and that is as far as my concern goes at that moment. If it turns out that the product is not as described I am terribly disappointed and angry. I choose not to patronize that particular publisher when I can't trust the integrity of the descriptions.
> 
> Now if I were to discover later that something horrible is going on behind the scenes in the videos.... I dunno, the girls are under age, they're being kidnapped and drugged, they are all stricken with treatable diseases but are being forced to perform sex acts on camera to pay for their treatments... I would be horrified and disgusted by the videos. They would be destroyed and thrown away. Just looking at them would turn my stomach, even if one were able to halfway convince me that by patronizing them it helps them in some way. I can't very well put my money behind a practice that is harmful to a human being. I would stop supporting it but this would not cause me to stop liking what I like. I would more than likely take my business elsewhere, but not in a place where the people are suffering. And no my feelings aren't hurt, my fantasies not ruined and my hopes aren't dashed because XYZ films has unhealthy practices. I would simply take my business to a more reputable place and report any abuses where it's warranted.
> 
> Beyond that I believe there is no other responsibility on the part of the consumer. If someone is unhappy doing what they do then they should get out, period. I would. If someone sucks at what they do then the consumer has the right to complain or take their business elsewhere, even if her performance is poor because she's unhappy or sick and tired of it all. If she wants to continue doing it that's up to her but it's not up to the consumer to support her as a friend. They are not friends, they are consumers and business is business as you've eloquently put it some pages ago. There are plenty of people out there who can do it and do it well. Also there are those whom I think the absolute WORLD of who are not members of my sight and would not be even if I offered it to them for free and that's completely ok. It doesn't diminish them in my eyes one bit.
> 
> Most places are enthusiastic about feedback from customers: what they want to see, what they don't want to see, what is fantastic and what makes them uncomfortable. I've received great suggestions from people from time to time, some not so great. It is my choice on weather or not I want to perform any of them. One of my greatest fans, the first I ever had actually, asked me to eat a pizza with my ass sticking out in one of my videos and I chose not to. It just didn't appeal to me for personal reasons though other suggestions from him I've taken. If he wants to take his business elsewhere that is his prerogative and my feelings aren't hurt. I don't take it personally. To do so would be a fatal mistake for ANY model. If someone gets in to modeling because they only want to hear happy things and get their ego boosted they will really be in for an unhappy time.



i can agree with a lot of what you just said. it makes perfect sense. i'm asking questions to see how i feel about things and to answer questions for myself without making too many assumptions first. i think we agree more than we disagree. like you basically said we live in a free society. fortunately this isn't some small village in asia. the people involved are not children. they aren't totally destitute and illiterate. they are adults on full power in some of the wealthiest countries in the world. they have the luxury of choice for the most part. and those choices have a real and lasting impact on ther lives. they can make thier own decisions and have the power to carry them out. thats why i think people are willing to explore various aspects of the question so that they can work out what all of this means to them personally and what they feel comfortable with and express that to the people they are dealing with. the pull and tug between ideas about fantasy and reality establishes a line where the most people involved can feel comfortable. 

the market will always seek its mark anyway. people who refuse to feed the market will fall by the wayside. people who anticpate an inevitable change in the market will make the gains. so i guess in the end the market will answer all of the questions since someone will always come along who will be willing to step in an provide for a gap and reap the benefits. its interesting how much the industry has changed even in the few years i've known it existed. i'm sure it will change more. its good to hear people ask for what they want and talk about how they feel about what they see to get a clearer picture of exactly what might be coming in the future.

the only place where i do disagree is the idea that we don't have a responsibiliity toward each other. i'm glad that at least some people felt it was thier responsibility that some of my ancestors were slaves and that later they had thier civil rights--often to thier own personal deficit. thats a huge exxageration of this issue but i feel its a real problem if we don't care about how we impact the people we come into contact with in the least. i think we do need to be as protective as we can especially since we have much more of a choice than people living in 3rd world conditions. and i think we should always at least try to reduce any negative impact we could have on other people. i don't think it is such a big problem to try and take care of each other just a bit anyway. its been proven that aspect of things does not have to be bad for business. in fact it can actually good for it especially if you can find ways to do it that don't compromise your own quality of life but enhance it. imagine if FAs who were into feeding could find the type of porn they were looking for without having to hear later that the model had died or was unhappy with herself (i'm not talking about keeping it quiet just finding a way to mitgate negative affects in any way possible). that would end up helping them in the long term and probably cut down on a lot of the guilt that some have said they feel intently associated with thier wishes . in order to do that people have to state clearly what they want, whatever that may be. and other people have to say whether they can or can't comfortably fulfill those wants. but not caring whether other people live or die or berating them for trying to be happy--well i think that is a no brainer. and on the other side of it i think at least while working a model shouldn't undermine the very fantasy she is trying to create. i think what underlies that is some hostility toward the customer. sure the guy can move his business elswhere and will. but i also think its a good idea for them to be able to say that in terms of a product they don't appreciate certian things. they have that right just as the model has the right to decide how far she will or will not go.


----------



## Weeze

I'm renaming all of you Tonynyc.

Jason. You know better.


----------



## tonynyc

krismiss said:


> I'm renaming all of you Tonynyc.
> 
> Jason. You know better.



*L*ol.... no shit.... :happy: :happy: :happy:

Now I'll be blushing for sure :blush:







*This is an Epic moment - like when you had the Dudleys in the old ECW promos*


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> i can agree with a lot of what you just said. it makes perfect sense. i'm asking questions to see how i feel about things and to answer questions for myself without making too many assumptions first. i think we agree more than we disagree. like you basically said we live in a free society. fortunately this isn't some small village in asia. the people involved are not children. they aren't totally destitute and illiterate. they are adults on full power in some of the wealthiest countries in the world. they have the luxury of choice for the most part. and those choices have a real and lasting impact on ther lives. they can make thier own decisions and have the power to carry them out. thats why i think people are willing to explore various aspects of the question so that they can work out what all of this means to them personally and what they feel comfortable with and express that to the people they are dealing with. the pull and tug between ideas about fantasy and reality establishes a line where the most people involved can feel comfortable.
> 
> the market will always seek its mark anyway. people who refuse to feed the market will fall by the wayside. people who anticpate an inevitable change in the market will make the gains. so i guess in the end the market will answer all of the questions since someone will always come along who will be willing to step in an provide for a gap and reap the benefits. its interesting how much the industry has changed even in the few years i've known it existed. i'm sure it will change more. its good to hear people ask for what they want and talk about how they feel about what they see to get a clearer picture of exactly what might be coming in the future.
> 
> *the only place where i do disagree is the idea that we don't have a responsibiliity toward each other. i'm glad that at least some people felt it was thier responsibility that some of my ancestors were slaves and that later they had thier civil rights--often to thier own personal deficit. thats a huge exxageration of this issue but i feel its a real problem if we don't care about how we impact the people we come into contact with in the least. i think we do need to be as protective as we can especially since we have much more of a choice than people living in 3rd world conditions. and i think we should always at least try to reduce any negative impact we could have on other people. i don't think it is such a big problem to try and take care of each other just a bit anyway. its been proven that aspect of things does not have to be bad for business. in fact it can actually good for it especially if you can find ways to do it that don't compromise your own quality of life but enhance it. imagine if FAs who were into feeding could find the type of porn they were looking for without having to hear later that the model had died or was unhappy with herself (i'm not talking about keeping it quiet just finding a way to mitgate negative affects in any way possible). that would end up helping them in the long term and probably cut down on a lot of the guilt that some have said they feel intently associated with thier wishes . in order to do that people have to state clearly what they want, whatever that may be. and other people have to say whether they can or can't comfortably fulfill those wants. but not caring whether other people live or die or berating them for trying to be happy--well i think that is a no brainer. and on the other side of it i think at least while working a model shouldn't undermine the very fantasy she is trying to create. i think what underlies that is some hostility toward the customer. sure the guy can move his business elswhere and will. but i also think its a good idea for them to be able to say that in terms of a product they don't appreciate certian things. they have that right just as the model has the right to decide how far she will or will not go*.



This entire portion of what you've said is where you've lost me. I'm not sure I follow. In so much as seeing something illegal or unethical going on and blowing the whistle on it then yes, I think that's a good idea. I'm not sure what you are talking about though. What kind of responsibility to each other are you advocating for specifically?


----------



## exile in thighville

i have to stop trusting dimensions with my threads


----------



## Wagimawr

krismiss said:


> I'm renaming all of you Tonynyc.
> 
> Jason. You know better.


And how often do I use image macros?

In large multi-post bursts ONLY. NOT as a regular fixture.

Besides, mine are funny.

Spock + lolcats? Funny.
Mr. T and wrestling? Not funny.

Got it? Good!
LOL DAMN YOU


----------



## The Fez

Just for personal clarity, Hayes is the guy with the, uh, 'song', right?


----------



## LoveBHMS

The Fez said:


> Just for personal clarity, Hayes is the guy with the, uh, 'song', right?



If you want to know something about a poster, you can look in his profile.

Can we please not let this once promising and interesting thread devolve into personal attacks and oversized .gifs? Kevin was just taking somebody to task in a lighthearted way for apparently being negative towards several posters here.


----------



## tonynyc

Wagimawr said:


> And how often do I use image macros?
> 
> In large multi-post bursts ONLY. NOT as a regular fixture.
> 
> Besides, mine are funny.
> 
> Spock + lolcats? Funny.
> Mr. T and wrestling? Not funny.
> 
> Got it? Good!
> LOL DAMN YOU



well that is always a matter of opinion


----------



## mergirl

The Fez said:


> Just for personal clarity, Hayes is the guy with the, uh, 'song', right?


Shut up! I loved that song!!! 
"I like my women as big as a truck" was the best most beautiful line ever written by an Fa musical legend!!
*Shakes fist at you*


----------



## The Fez

Shh, mer, we've been told


----------



## Wagimawr

LoveBHMS said:


> Kevin was just taking somebody to task in a lighthearted way for apparently being negative towards several posters here.


That's good to know. But taking somebody to task is rather negative, and being negative is being negative, is it not?

The thread is resuming its course. Be patient and offer content that's in the spirit of the thread and force it back on topic. For my part, I'm done with the asides, so have at thee!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Wagimawr said:


> That's good to know. But taking somebody to task is rather negative, and being negative is being negative, is it not?
> 
> The thread is resuming its course. Be patient and offer content that's in the spirit of the thread and force it back on topic. For my part, I'm done with the asides, so have at thee!



No, i don't think it's negative. There are some posters here who just seem to go from forum to forum trying to cause trouble, make fun of discussions, laugh at people, at generally try to draw attention to themselves rather than the topic of the thread. I think calling those people out is a better idea than just letting them screw up conversations that others may want to have.


----------



## Wagimawr

LoveBHMS said:


> calling those people out is a better idea


And how effective has that been at stopping the occurrences?

hint: not very.

Like anything else, if you want things to change, contribute and continue contributing to the discussion. Keep pounding away at it until it comes around. :happy:


----------



## TraciJo67

mergirl said:


> Shut up! I loved that song!!!
> "I like my women as big as a truck" was the best most beautiful line ever written by an Fa musical legend!!
> *Shakes fist at you*





What song is that, Mer? I googled the term and nothing popped up. Least, not lyrics to a song, that is


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Why would anyone be against adult women offering up fantasy for a few bucks a month? 

Free fantasy in the library is "different" than what you pay for?


----------



## Saoirse

tonynyc said:


> *L*ol.... no shit.... :happy: :happy: :happy:
> 
> Now I'll be blushing for sure :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an Epic moment - like when you had the Dudleys in the old ECW promos*



i do not see Spike. and he was my fave :wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero

Saoirse said:


> i do not see Spike. and he was my fave :wubu:



Well, well, well. Who needs Spike when you've got the quintessential stud muffin, a damn handsome man, the man whose crotch is truly the happiest place on earth, the sexual intellectual, Joel "You said that you were celibate, but did me for the hell of it" Gertner.


----------



## Saoirse

Wild Zero said:


> Well, well, well. Who needs Spike when you've got the quintessential stud muffin, a damn handsome man, the man whose crotch is truly the happiest place on earth, the sexual intellectual, Joel "You said that you were celibate, but did me for the hell of it" Gertner.



Mick Foley was the REAL studmuffin. :eat2:


----------



## Tina

tonynyc said:


>



Wait. Dude, does the guy on the bottom left look like Ivy's brother or what.


----------



## KHayes666

Tina said:


> Wait. Dude, does the guy on the bottom left look like Ivy's brother or what.



you have no idea......how hard.....the image of Sign Guy Dudley being Ivy's brother....just made me laugh.

I nominate this as post of the year.


----------



## wrestlingguy

mszwebs said:


> I'm gonna ask a question and I'm gonna sound like a total idiot and I'm ok with that...
> 
> But I thought that Phil's "new spelling" (kinda like new math) - complete with eye roll - was in reference to the fact that Tracijo called out Hayes' spelling... so like... a "parody of his parody" so to speak lol
> 
> Am I right or am I wrong??
> 
> I'm so confused.



mszwebs, you are my lighthouse in the dark ocean known as Dimensions (or is it Dementians).

Thanks for clarifying for the masses. I'll go back to posting as little as possible again, and make many of you happy by doing so.


----------



## mszwebs

wrestlingguy said:


> mszwebs, you are my lighthouse in the dark ocean known as Dimensions (or is it Dementians).
> 
> Thanks for clarifying for the masses. I'll go back to posting as little as possible again, and make many of you happy by doing so.



I do what I can. 

And don't stop on my account...I like it when you post


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

wrestlingguy said:


> Thanks for clarifying for the masses. I'll go back to posting as little as possible again, and make many of you happy by doing so.





mszwebs said:


> And don't stop on my account...I like it when you post



I like it when Phil posts, too


----------



## katorade

So...would you be more upset to find out that the girl isn't really gaining weight when she says she is, or that she panders to cheesy compliments and secretly thinks you're a loser?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

katorade said:


> So...would you be more upset to find out that the girl isn't really gaining weight when she says she is, or that she panders to cheesy compliments and secretly thinks you're a loser?


i'd be more upset to find out that the girl isn't really gaining weight when she says she is.
honestly.

i'm used to having people think of me as a loser


----------



## KHayes666

katorade said:


> So...would you be more upset to find out that the girl isn't really gaining weight when she says she is, or that she panders to cheesy compliments and secretly thinks you're a loser?



Here, I'll try to explain it

Let's pretend I'm a guy named Murray and I like paysites. I turn on my laptop one day and I see a new "gaining" model and she says "I love eating, I can't wait to get soooooo fat." However this girl also has a very public myspace where she posts blogs such as "I hate being this big, but I have to because of my job. I wish I could lose weight" In my mind I can't begin to rub one out because what she saying on the paysite isn't true. By saying she doesn't like gaining and doesn't want to be fat, it ruins the fantasy and the load-blow session.

Now, after shedding a tear for this lost soul, I find another paysite where its very obvious she's a gaining girl. She does a video where she eats and eats and at the end, she pops the buttons off her shirt and moans about how full, fat and stuffed she is. If I send her a myspace message, curvage post or FF message saying "That vid was great, thanks for posting" and she goes "Awww thank you sweetie".......what the fuck do I care what she REALLY thinks of me? Fantasy was fufilled, end of story.

Now, back in my own mind, there ya go. Its more disturbing to be lied to our faces than to have someone secretly thinking that we suck. Hell, that's not just applying to paysites...that's our every day lives.


----------



## katorade

What you don't seem to get is that in both tactics, you're blatantly being lied to for profit. That's porn, Sparky. Don't worry. I *get* it. What I don't get is how some people can be so pitifully naive about it that they'd be insulted when they find out their fantasy was a *gasp* fantasy.


----------



## KHayes666

katorade said:


> What you don't seem to get is that in both tactics, you're blatantly being lied to for profit. That's porn, Sparky. Don't worry. I *get* it. What I don't get is how some people can be so pitifully naive about it that they'd be insulted when they find out their fantasy was a *gasp* fantasy.



Well Stella...some people treat it as just that, fantasy. Others want to pay good money to see a real, honest to goodness gainer. When they find out that this "gainer" really isn't a gainer, I can see where they can be mad.

Now, if the same model does this longwinded gumflap about how she hates being big but does it for the money. Now you have a disclaimer, either buy the clips for the fantasy or don't bother. If people see the gumflap and STILL get angry, that's their own fault.

Oh and in terms of being lied to for profit.....its nothing new. You know vampires don't exist but millions of people still buy novels, movies and posters featuring them. Same way Clint Eastwood isn't a real cowboy but people still buy his Spaghetti Westerns' 40 years later.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

katorade said:


> What you don't seem to get is that in both tactics, you're blatantly being lied to for profit. That's porn, Sparky. Don't worry. I *get* it. What I don't get is how some people can be so pitifully naive about it that they'd be insulted when they find out their fantasy was a *gasp* fantasy.



Fantasy is only acceptable if it's free in the form of the library or pics posted from non paysite models is what I have gotten out of this thread.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> Here, I'll try to explain it
> 
> Let's pretend I'm a guy named Murray and I like paysites. I turn on my laptop one day and I see a new "gaining" model and she says "I love eating, I can't wait to get soooooo fat." However this girl also has a very public myspace where she posts blogs such as "I hate being this big, but I have to because of my job. I wish I could lose weight" In my mind I can't begin to rub one out because what she saying on the paysite isn't true. By saying she doesn't like gaining and doesn't want to be fat, it ruins the fantasy and the load-blow session.
> 
> Now, after shedding a tear for this lost soul, I find another paysite where its very obvious she's a gaining girl. She does a video where she eats and eats and at the end, she pops the buttons off her shirt and moans about how full, fat and stuffed she is. If I send her a myspace message, curvage post or FF message saying "That vid was great, thanks for posting" and she goes "Awww thank you sweetie".......what the fuck do I care what she REALLY thinks of me? Fantasy was fufilled, end of story.
> 
> Now, back in my own mind, there ya go. Its more disturbing to be lied to our faces than to have someone secretly thinking that we suck. Hell, that's not just applying to paysites...that's our every day lives.


Murray. I see where you are coming from. The only porn person i may have been slighty interested in watching their stuff i found a youtube vid of them (while trying to find sample porn of course) talking about how they were on anti depressants and feeling shit.. I know paysite models are real people... and i guess this is the thing. I think i would just rather have sex with real people... cause i ended up feeling sorry for this woman which is grim! Wanking and crying at the same time is the most sad thing ever.. i think its even banned in the bible.


----------



## Ash

mergirl said:


> Wanking and crying at the same time is the most sad thing ever.. *i think its even banned in the bible.*



Only if you're drinking at the same time. Otherwise it's totally fine.


----------



## katorade

mergirl said:


> Murray. I see where you are coming from. The only porn person i may have been slighty interested in watching their stuff i found a youtube vid of them (while trying to find sample porn of course) talking about how they were on anti depressants and feeling shit.. I know paysite models are real people... and i guess this is the thing. I think i would just rather have sex with real people... cause i ended up feeling sorry for this woman which is grim! Wanking and crying at the same time is the most sad thing ever.. i think its even banned in the bible.



Lisa, I love you, lol.

I just love the "she can hate herself on her own time, but if I find out about it, I'm going to be SO MAD I paid $5.95 to masturbate to her naked! So mad!" attitude.

That's freedom-fries stupid, right there. "I used to love french fries. Then I found out the French hate us, so now I'm mad that they duped me into loving french fries so much! No, it doesn't matter that it's not actually French food, I don't even want to be associated with the word! So mad!"

I really can't figure out if it's naivete or pure ego. Either way, it's amusing.


----------



## Fascinita

KHayes666 said:


> Others want to pay good money to see a real, honest to goodness gainer.



This is where your actual fantasy seems to reside. People have been talking about porn, and you seem to think you've bought a share in a gainer.



KHayes666 said:


> Its more disturbing to be lied to our faces than to have someone secretly thinking that we suck. Hell, that's not just applying to paysites...that's our every day lives.



I don't know that anyone is lying to you--why take it so personally, anyway?--so much as assuming that you can tell the difference between fantasy and reality. It seems to be a particular fantasy of yours that you can "really" purchase a stake in someone's body for $14.99/month. Otherwise, why not take information you find about a model not being an actual gainer and use it to make a better consumer choice? Why all the talk of lying and "gumflapping" and the show of anger?

A lot of the anger you direct at models that "lie" to you seems misplaced. Why is it their fault that you don't understand you're paying for _content_?

ETA:


> Now you have a disclaimer, either buy the clips for the fantasy or don't bother. If people see the gumflap and STILL get angry, that's their own fault.



I see you addressed the disclaimer, and that's cool. I guess it's not clear to me why some people who like WG porn might expect it to be _nonfiction_ while most people don't care that their porn is essentially fiction.


----------



## exile in thighville

katorade said:


> What you don't seem to get is that in both tactics, you're blatantly being lied to for profit. That's porn, Sparky. Don't worry. I *get* it. What I don't get is how some people can be so pitifully naive about it that they'd be insulted when they find out their fantasy was a *gasp* fantasy.



this thread has been derailed irreparably but i think it's been said more than enough by other parties that they'd like to see the fantasy they paid for, not the shitty version.


----------



## katorade

exile in thighville said:


> this thread has been derailed irreparably but i think it's been said more than enough by other parties that they'd like to see the fantasy they paid for, not the shitty version.




Yeah? How much do you pay on average for your porn?


----------



## TraciJo67

Fascinita said:


> I don't know that anyone is lying to you--why take it so personally, anyway?--so much as assuming that you can tell the difference between fantasy and reality. It seems to be a particular fantasy of yours that you can "really" purchase a stake in someone's body for $14.99/month. Otherwise, why not take information you find about a model not being an actual gainer and use it to make a better consumer choice? Why all the talk of lying and "gumflapping" and the show of anger?



This. 

Do men who wank to the typical Playboy bunny feel violated and betrayed if they find out that Miss August is, per part, more plastic than flesh? I'm seriously questioning this. I don't understand this angst in terms of paysite models actually insulting someone's intelligence. It's porn. It's not reality. It never was. It never will be. It's purely a business relationship. You pay for access to pics/videos. She provides same. If you don't like what you see, read, or hear ... isn't it a relatively easy thing to speak with your wallet and terminate that particular business arrangement? To expect that she has to actually WANT to gain or that she'd better give a to-the-ounce accurate portrayal of her weight seems to assume that there is more to that relationship than the fulfillment of fantasy. 

To that end, should men who go to strip clubs and pay for lap dances feel righteously violated if they later find out (via Bunny's blog entry, naturally) that she actually loathes and outright despises the sweaty, middle-aged men whom she's paid to grind and dry hump to orgasm? I've always just assumed that the men who patronize these clubs understand well in advance that these women are paid to be nice to them and to act interested. It's part of the fantasy play.


----------



## LoveBHMS

katorade said:


> Yeah? How much do you pay on average for your porn?



How is that relevant?

What Kevin and Dan are both saying is that they get it's fantasy, they get it's porn. They know they're buying fantasy. But they are buying fantasy and when fantasy gets derailed, it bothers them. Yes women on paysites are real women, but strictly from a business perspective, it would seem counterproductive to be public about hating being fat while you're selling access to a paysite. It would seem easy enough to join Weight Watchers or an online support group under another screename and discuss weight loss or disatisfaction over your body as much as you wanted or needed to. I just can see where you are risking customers if you chose to talk about disliking your body is the same arena where paying subscribers can see it.


----------



## exile in thighville

katorade said:


> Yeah? How much do you pay on average for your porn?



in this house we make it from scratch


----------



## TraciJo67

It's still not clear to me why it should, in any way, be construed as the paysite model's fault if those who purchase her pornographic materials are reading information about her personal life elsewhere, and that conflicts with their ability to build up a sufficient wank fantasy. To my way of thinking, the only "fail" in the business relationship is that the consumer felt that he paid for more than wank material. And even then, there's still some win involved for him: He can take his credit card elsewhere. I'm still trying to understand the underlying purpose of this thread.


----------



## Wild Zero

exile in thighville said:


> in this house we make it from scratch



hand churned nipples go into every batch.


----------



## exile in thighville

Wild Zero said:


> hand churned nipples go into every batch.



if we keep up this rhyme scheme we're gonna get to "gatch" sooner or later

i blame yourself


----------



## mollycoddles

exile in thighville said:


> as a conscientous, porn-loving FA, does it annoy you or even put you off as a customer when models post stuff on the paysite board like "i'm getting so fat" or "i've gained so much this week" when they've posted that they're getting WLS in a different forum, or that it's visibly clear that they haven't gained anything since last week? what about when the number clearly doesn't match the person's body?
> 
> are you able to put that cognitive dissonance out of your mind when jacking off?



When you pay for a porn subscription, you're buying a fantasy. So you're annoyed that these adult BBW models don't live out this fantasy 24/7? Who cares what a model posts anywhere else on the web? It's a free world and she's free to post whatever she wants outside of her pay site. When you watch a porno flick, does it interfere with your enjoyment to think that the actresses might be faking their orgasms?


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm still trying to understand the underlying purpose of this thread.



That his homemade porn IS the real deal!! Its all just a cunning advertisment!


----------



## KHayes666

Fascinita said:


> This is where your actual fantasy seems to reside. People have been talking about porn, and you seem to think you've bought a share in a gainer.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that anyone is lying to you--why take it so personally, anyway?--so much as assuming that you can tell the difference between fantasy and reality. It seems to be a particular fantasy of yours that you can "really" purchase a stake in someone's body for $14.99/month. Otherwise, why not take information you find about a model not being an actual gainer and use it to make a better consumer choice? Why all the talk of lying and "gumflapping" and the show of anger?
> 
> A lot of the anger you direct at models that "lie" to you seems misplaced. Why is it their fault that you don't understand you're paying for _content_?
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I see you addressed the disclaimer, and that's cool. I guess it's not clear to me why some people who like WG porn might expect it to be _nonfiction_ while most people don't care that their porn is essentially fiction.



Disregarding the usual nonsense from other posters, your post does make sense and I'll respond.

Actually I myself am not complaining about what I purchase, I was just putting you in the situation that so many others who ARE complaining. I myself don't really have an outrage for "lying" paysiters because I already have the mindset of "its only fantasy".

Dan and I don't have to pay for porn when we can make it ourselves with our significant others....however there are others who aren't so lucky that should get their money's worth from whichever paysite they are on. Now, that doesn't mean he should criticize the content, after all beggars can't be choosers, however in a situation where you're being "lied" to can alter a course so to speak.

Like I said, if a woman posts somewhere that she's only doing it for fantasy and for money, then its not her fault if the consumers are outraged. She's being honest and if people can't handle that, that's their own feeble minded fault. Its the ones that are around for 3 months, take your money and then take off....those are the types to watch out for.

ETA: I used to go strip clubs religiously when I ran with my old crowd from 04-06...I know for a fact that your point about dancers wouldn't touch 95.9 percent of the people they dance for outside of the club is correct . However they have to be nice and playful if they hope to get more business. That's the fantasy they are selling, now if the girl said to a man "Hey, my real name is Layla and I'm married to a hot man and have 2 kids together, I'm only doing this for money" then the man can either say "Fair enough" or get up and find someone else.

You can either play along or be stubborn, either way people deserve what they pay for one way or another.


----------



## LoveBHMS

mollycoddles said:


> When you pay for a porn subscription, you're buying a fantasy. So you're annoyed that these adult BBW models don't live out this fantasy 24/7? Who cares what a model posts anywhere else on the web? It's a free world and she's free to post whatever she wants outside of her pay site. When you watch a porno flick, does it interfere with your enjoyment to think that the actresses might be faking their orgasms?



I don't think anyone is complaining about somebody not living out a fantasy 24/7. I think all the porn consumers who've posted here are aware they're buying a fantasy and don't mind a suspension of disbelief when doing so. I think all they're saying is the fantasy should be reasonably packaged if they're going to sell it. If a woman claims to weigh 500 pounds and she's visibly no more than 375 or 400, then it's going to ruin it precisely because the suspension of disbelief is impossible. Same with being able too see a woman slipping weights into her pocket so the number on the scale is higher. Same with a woman who claims to be gaining when she looks the exact same size for over a year.

Nobody cares if a woman fakes it, they just don't want to see her on camera rolling her eyes or looking at her watch or mouthing "when is this gonna be over"?


----------



## NancyGirl74

Seriously? I mean....Seriously? 

The PlayGirl model who says in her June spread that she loves long walks on the beach and sloooowly licking a vanilla ice cream cone suddenly starts an allergy awareness campaign because of her terrible allergic reaction to all things dairy is a raging liar? All 52 bajillion men who wanked to her pic that June will need to be refunded? 

Come on, people!

This sense of entitlement that some BBW porn fans have is downright arrogant. The only reason porn fans know about what's going on in the BBW model's personal life is because she chooses to share it. You should feel lucky that you get such close contact with the women you admire. Frankly, no other models give their fans that kind of information or attention. Get over yourselves already. Pay your money or don't pay your money but quit complaining. Honestly, you sound like spoiled children stomping your feet and shouting, "But I want it the way I want it." Doesn't work that way, chief. They are selling a product. Don't like the product? Don't buy it. Go ahead and log your complaint! Write a letter! But for heaven's sake, don't stand there and whine about it. Yes, there is a Santa Claus, Virginia but even Santa has the right to a personal and frankly he doesn't need your approval.


----------



## TraciJo67

NancyGirl74 said:


> Seriously? I mean....Seriously?
> 
> The PlayGirl model who says in her June spread that she loves long walks on the beach and sloooowly licking a vanilla ice cream cone suddenly starts an allergy awareness campaign because of her terrible allergic reaction to all things dairy is a raging liar? All 52 bajillion men who wanked to her pic that June will need to be refunded?
> 
> Come on, people!
> 
> This sense of entitlement that some BBW porn fans have is downright arrogant. The only reason porn fans know about what's going on in the BBW model's personal life is because she chooses to share it. You should feel lucky that you get such close contact with the women you admire. Frankly, no other models give their fans that kind of information or attention. Get over yourselves already. Pay your money or don't pay your money but quit complaining. Honestly, you sound like spoiled children stomping your feet and shouting, "But I want it the way I want it." Doesn't work that way, chief. They are selling a product. Don't like the product? Don't buy it. Go ahead and log your complaint! Write a letter! But for heaven's sake, don't stand there and whine about it. Yes, there is a Santa Claus, Virginia but even Santa has the right to a personal and frankly he doesn't need your approval.



Christmas just "came" early this year. Ho ho ho! 

To me, most of this thread reads as an object lesson in how to objectify. If I was getting paid for the privilege, I wouldn't mind it so much. Since I'm not, I'd really rather not see the whining here.


----------



## butch

This debate reminds me of something that happens in big budget Hollywood films when the real messy lives of stars take over their image. For example, Tom Cruise jumping on the couch, marrying a young girl, ranting about psychiatric drugs on the "Today" show, and what not, there was serious concern that the antics were going to end his career as one of the biggest movie stars of the modern era.

Why? Don't we go into a movie for 2 hours and suspend our disbelief, and when we see Tom in "The War of the Worlds" we don't 'see' Tom Cruise, but whatever character he's playing? We don't care about Katie Holmes and Suri and Scientology and all the rest.

The fact is, we do, we carry that tabloid baggage with us into every movie and TV show we watch, whether we want to or not, and the smart entertainer keeps their messy* personal life under wraps as much as possible in order to maximize their 'brand' and get as much money as possible out of people's ability to associate only positive and wonderful thoughts about their image.

So, a savvy paysite model would try and minimize the amount of public information they share that goes against the image and brand they're selling. There's no reason why they can't think and feel and act on any needs and beliefs that run counter to the image they're selling, but there is no requirement to have that counter-narrative take up public space that is close to, or equal to, the public space they take up as a paysite model.

So, yes, it is true that a paysite model can and should live their life as they see fit, regardless of the image they portray on the net. However, if they want to maximize the income they get from that, they should keep in mind that some information is best left to a more personal, private realm, where paying customers can't get their hands on it, for the same reason that Tom Cruise probably wishes some of his life was still private, since his career hasn't been the same since.


*Do not make the mistake that in using this word to talk about actors, I'm meaning this word to apply to the weight loss or WLS or other ideas that might minimize the pleasure of the person viewing the paysite models. Also, be advised that I have no opinion one way or the other about how paysite models should conduct themselves, as I'm not a customer.


----------



## The Fez

NancyGirl74 said:


> Seriously? I mean....Seriously?
> 
> The PlayGirl model who says in her June spread that she loves long walks on the beach and sloooowly licking a vanilla ice cream cone suddenly starts an allergy awareness campaign because of her terrible allergic reaction to all things dairy is a raging liar? All 52 bajillion men who wanked to her pic that June will need to be refunded?



This is an _awful_ comparison, but I get what you're trying to say.


----------



## Weeze

mergirl said:


> That his homemade porn IS the real deal!! Its all just a cunning advertisment!



Damnit I can't rep you.


----------



## mollycoddles

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't think anyone is complaining about somebody not living out a fantasy 24/7. I think all the porn consumers who've posted here are aware they're buying a fantasy and don't mind a suspension of disbelief when doing so. I think all they're saying is the fantasy should be reasonably packaged if they're going to sell it. If a woman claims to weigh 500 pounds and she's visibly no more than 375 or 400, then it's going to ruin it precisely because the suspension of disbelief is impossible. Same with being able too see a woman slipping weights into her pocket so the number on the scale is higher. Same with a woman who claims to be gaining when she looks the exact same size for over a year.
> 
> Nobody cares if a woman fakes it, they just don't want to see her on camera rolling her eyes or looking at her watch or mouthing "when is this gonna be over"?



That's fair enough, I think it's reasonable for consumers to want a well-done fantasy. But it seemed like the OP was upset that models were expressing opinions that contradicated the fantasy when they were posting in OTHER venues outside of their porn. And that's a down-right silly objection.


----------



## KHayes666

Now that I look the thread from abroad...all these gumflaps just make me shake my head and laugh.

You got people complaining about paysites and people complaining about the complainers. Soon you'll see the complainers complaining about the people complaining about the complainers.

Meanwhile Dan, myself and others just sit back and laugh. Life's too short for petty arguing and rambling nonsense, but its a lot of fun to watch.

Like the old ad says "Have a coke and smile" Carry on


----------



## Wagimawr

Gloating about how you're sitting back and doing x really requires some measure of sitting up, doesn't it?


----------



## Wagimawr

Yeah, well, if you must know, the fact that Dan's dating someone IN FUCKING CANADA and managing it well does really want to make me go do something about my misery.
But that's hardly the point.



KHayes666 said:


> Meanwhile Dan, myself and others just sit back and laugh. Life's too short for petty arguing and rambling nonsense, but its a lot of fun to watch.





Wagimawr said:


> Gloating about how you're sitting back and doing x really requires some measure of sitting up, doesn't it?


Kinda like saying "I don't care" when, if you didn't care, you wouldn't have to say it, would you?


----------



## thatgirl08

You both sound like infants right now.


----------



## Wagimawr

Oh, right, waaahmbulance thread. *trudges off to Charlie Brown music*


----------



## TraciJo67

For some unrelated reason, I'm thinking of that actor from "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" and about brick walls.


----------



## Wagimawr

i like turtles


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Wagimawr said:


> i like turtles



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## mergirl

i am FUCKING RAGING... cause it says QUITE obviously in the theme tune..Donatello 'does' machines.. I was looking for some serious machine fucking but alas alak... all i got was leadership, rat karate and pizza!!! RAGE!


----------



## katorade

butch said:


> This debate reminds me of something that happens in big budget Hollywood films when the real messy lives of stars take over their image. For example, Tom Cruise jumping on the couch, marrying a young girl, ranting about psychiatric drugs on the "Today" show, and what not, there was serious concern that the antics were going to end his career as one of the biggest movie stars of the modern era.
> 
> Why? Don't we go into a movie for 2 hours and suspend our disbelief, and when we see Tom in "The War of the Worlds" we don't 'see' Tom Cruise, but whatever character he's playing? We don't care about Katie Holmes and Suri and Scientology and all the rest.
> 
> The fact is, we do, we carry that tabloid baggage with us into every movie and TV show we watch, whether we want to or not, and the smart entertainer keeps their messy* personal life under wraps as much as possible in order to maximize their 'brand' and get as much money as possible out of people's ability to associate only positive and wonderful thoughts about their image.
> 
> So, a savvy paysite model would try and minimize the amount of public information they share that goes against the image and brand they're selling. There's no reason why they can't think and feel and act on any needs and beliefs that run counter to the image they're selling, but there is no requirement to have that counter-narrative take up public space that is close to, or equal to, the public space they take up as a paysite model.
> 
> So, yes, it is true that a paysite model can and should live their life as they see fit, regardless of the image they portray on the net. However, if they want to maximize the income they get from that, they should keep in mind that some information is best left to a more personal, private realm, where paying customers can't get their hands on it, for the same reason that Tom Cruise probably wishes some of his life was still private, since his career hasn't been the same since.
> 
> 
> *Do not make the mistake that in using this word to talk about actors, I'm meaning this word to apply to the weight loss or WLS or other ideas that might minimize the pleasure of the person viewing the paysite models. Also, be advised that I have no opinion one way or the other about how paysite models should conduct themselves, as I'm not a customer.




I, for one, can no longer separate crazy Tom Cruise from movie Tom Cruise, so I simply don't go see his movies any more. What I don't do is bitch and moan about the fact that I paid to go see all the Tom Cruise movies I saw before he became a whacked out Scientologist.

The fact that most paysite models make a marginal profit from their sites at present pretty much shows that most of them prefer to have a personal life they can share rather than having to fritter it away so it won't obstruct their cash flow from their hobby sites.

It is NOT their fault if their fans decide to go try and dig up whatever other material they can outside of their paysites. $9.95 isn't worth getting up in arms over, especially if you've already *ahem* "spent" some of it. To say it's insulting anyone's intelligence is laughable. I mean really, really funny. That money ONLY covers content on that particular website, not any other information a consumer might become privy to, so why on Earth would a disclaimer be needed?


----------



## Fascinita

katorade said:


> That money ONLY covers content on that particular website, not any other information a consumer might become privy to, so why on Earth would a disclaimer be needed?



This reminds me that I've _never_ seen a disclaimer written on the box of your typical _Alien Paranormal Sluts XXXII_ DVD title, that _"The actresses in this film are not actual Alien Paranormal Sluts but are using the proceeds from their work herein to finance travel to the Annual James Randi Convention."_


----------



## katorade

Exactly. Also, the whole "she said she was 500, but she only looks 375" is whackadoo. There's always free previews, or at least A picture of the girl. If she doesn't look appealing off the bat, simple. Don't subscribe. If she does, well then...you get what you wanted.


----------



## Teleute

TraciJo67 said:


> This.
> 
> Do men who wank to the typical Playboy bunny feel violated and betrayed if they find out that Miss August is, per part, more plastic than flesh? I'm seriously questioning this. I don't understand this angst in terms of paysite models actually insulting someone's intelligence. It's porn. It's not reality. It never was. It never will be. It's purely a business relationship. You pay for access to pics/videos. She provides same. If you don't like what you see, read, or hear ... isn't it a relatively easy thing to speak with your wallet and terminate that particular business arrangement? To expect that she has to actually WANT to gain or that she'd better give a to-the-ounce accurate portrayal of her weight seems to assume that there is more to that relationship than the fulfillment of fantasy.
> 
> To that end, should men who go to strip clubs and pay for lap dances feel righteously violated if they later find out (via Bunny's blog entry, naturally) that she actually loathes and outright despises the sweaty, middle-aged men whom she's paid to grind and dry hump to orgasm? I've always just assumed that the men who patronize these clubs understand well in advance that these women are paid to be nice to them and to act interested. It's part of the fantasy play.



It's more like if, after getting their lap dance, they go outside and Bunny is talking loudly about her loathing while on her smoke break... I think that's just a side effect of Dims paysite/social being so close together, though. For me (and it sounds like several other people who have posted here, although much of this has been focused on the "is she really gaining" which is a different issue altogether), the problem is more that Bunny comes on really strong and acts really interested, and then after I give her the $20 she proceeds to vaguely shimmy for a few minutes while yawning and looking at her watch. Boner deflates, and I do feel cheated - I mean, yes, it's only $20 and I will obviously go to someone else for the next round, but I didn't get anything close to the fantasy I paid for, with the bonus that I feel like a sucker for being taken in by her false advertising in the first place. 



Fascinita said:


> This reminds me that I've _never_ seen a disclaimer written on the box of your typical _Alien Paranormal Sluts XXXII_ DVD title, that _"The actresses in this film are not actual Alien Paranormal Sluts but are using the proceeds from their work herein to finance travel to the Annual James Randi Convention."_



If they did have that disclaimer, I'd buy the DVD on principle. Just sayin'.


----------



## LoveBHMS

> It's more like if, after getting their lap dance, they go outside and Bunny is talking loudly about her loathing while on her smoke break... I think that's just a side effect of Dims paysite/social being so close together, though. For me (and it sounds like several other people who have posted here, although much of this has been focused on the "is she really gaining" which is a different issue altogether), the problem is more that Bunny comes on really strong and acts really interested, and then after I give her the $20 she proceeds to vaguely shimmy for a few minutes while yawning and looking at her watch. Boner deflates, and I do feel cheated - I mean, yes, it's only $20 and I will obviously go to someone else for the next round, but I didn't get anything close to the fantasy I paid for, with the bonus that I feel like a sucker for being taken in by her false advertising in the first place.



Right. They know they're buying fantasy, but it's reasonable to want to be sold fantasy. As far as lying about weight, if you buy access to a site and the woman is supposedly gaining, then you can't have been reasonably able to make the determination if she was or wasn't based on just a promo picture. If the picture is of a woman at a certain weight who says she's gaining and you then subscribe and see successive video that claim to show a gain that clearly isn't there or a weigh-in shot where the numbers on the scale don't add up to her appearance, it's reasonable to feel ripped off.


----------



## The Fez

It's a total boner-kill


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

katorade said:


> I really can't figure out if it's naivete or pure ego. Either way, it's amusing.



Naivete suggests "innocence" of some sort to me.....I think the regular wankers on this site should have a clue by now......

Now ego....I see a whole hell of a lot of that shit on here daily. 

I get pissed off when guys talk like they have big cocks, send me a picture and it's an ugly, average cock. I want my $5.99 back, you know? Especially since guys post pictures of their cocks free all over the damn internet and I was the dumbass that paid to see one. 



katorade said:


> I, for one, can no longer separate crazy Tom Cruise from movie Tom Cruise, so I simply don't go see his movies any more. What I don't do is bitch and moan about the fact that I paid to go see all the Tom Cruise movies I saw before he became a whacked out Scientologist.
> 
> The fact that most paysite models make a marginal profit from their sites at present pretty much shows that most of them prefer to have a personal life they can share rather than having to fritter it away so it won't obstruct their cash flow from their hobby sites.
> 
> It is NOT their fault if their fans decide to go try and dig up whatever other material they can outside of their paysites. $9.95 isn't worth getting up in arms over, especially if you've already *ahem* "spent" some of it. To say it's insulting anyone's intelligence is laughable. I mean really, really funny. That money ONLY covers content on that particular website, not any other information a consumer might become privy to, so why on Earth would a disclaimer be needed?




I think Katie Holmes is much sadder than Tom, to be honest. 

That being said, I never really liked Katie as an actress before hand and don't give two shits about her anyway.
Personally, I don't usually have a problem separating the actors from their personal lives. Brad Pitt doesn't light my fire on a sexual level but then again, I have liked some of the characters he's portrayed. 
I am able to separate fantasy of acting from their real lives....I know that going in.....paying $9 bucks for a two hour movie now (vs. what? $14.99 for a month of wanking?) I know ahead of time I'm paying to be entertained......and the actors/actresses don't owe me anything more than that. I didn't buy a piece of anyone....nor do they have the responsibility to _act_ any particular way on their own time.
It's a job just like any other job.......when I'm off work, all those people that I am paid to say please and thank you to don't have jurisdiction over me after 5 p.m. I don't have to say hi to them if I see them out somewhere on my own time. 

I find it highly amusing that some of the people here not only want the BBW to stfu and go away, they also want the ones that cater to their fantasies to stfu and go away now too if they don't preach that shit 24/7. 

Fuck....there are specific sites all over the net that cater to feeder fantasies, aren't there? 

Felt the need to point that out since I keep seeing it pointed out how the BBW need to go elsewhere for whatever....


----------



## Wagimawr

thatgirl08 said:


> You both sound like infants right now.


HEY I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE

way to insult my intelligence, _paysite model_.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Naivete suggests "innocence" of some sort to me.....I think the regular wankers on this site should have a clue by now......
> 
> Now ego....I see a whole hell of a lot of that shit on here daily.
> 
> *I get pissed off *when guys talk like they have big cocks, send me a picture and it's an ugly, average cock. I want my $5.99 back, you know? Especially since guys post pictures of their cocks free all over the damn internet and I was the dumbass that paid to see one.




*W*ell Greenie .. we can't have you roaming around Dims all pissed off... who knows what havoc will be created... in the meantime here's another big cock pic for you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell Greenie .. we can't have you roaming around Dims all pissed off... who knows what havoc will be created... in the meantime here's another big cock pic for you



Free cock pictures.....now YOU are a-okay with me, Tony. That's one helluva fantasy you just gave me there.....I wonder if that chicken REALLY minds if if I piss on him or not? Makes a difference you know.......  :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Free cock pictures.....now YOU are a-okay with me, Tony. That's one helluva fantasy you just gave me there.....I wonder if that chicken REALLY minds if if I piss on him or not? Makes a difference you know.......  :bow:



*G*reenie you are the "Teflon-Donna" you got "pull"... I'm surprized that a Cock Thread hasn't been created for you as a matter of respect and honor :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *G*reenie you are the "Teflon-Donna" you got "pull"... I'm surprized that a Cock Thread hasn't been created for you as a matter of respect and honor :bow:



I want one.....and if I have to pay for it.....that cock better be REAL!!1!!!11


</end one handed typing session>


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want one.....and if I have to pay for it.....that cock better be REAL!!1!!!11
> 
> 
> </end one handed typing session>



*A*nd if it's free... you might get coldcocked


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cold cock.....I'm getting all turned on again. What you gonna show me for $5.99 Tony? :batting:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cold cock.....I'm getting all turned on again. What you gonna show me for $5.99 Tony? :batting:



Betty White - truly an Icon of Cold Cocking if there ever was one :happy:

And Greenie - what is this talk of $5.99 ... for you Babe






*It's on the House* :happy: 

*I don't want any Seasons Beatings  * 

*And Greenie : I created this thread just for you* :happy:


----------



## katorade

Talk about intelligence-insulting material. Greenie, remind me to pop you a good one for encouraging bad behavior.


----------



## mollycoddles

KHayes666 said:


> Now that I look the thread from abroad...all these gumflaps just make me shake my head and laugh.
> 
> You got people complaining about paysites and people complaining about the complainers. Soon you'll see the complainers complaining about the people complaining about the complainers.
> 
> Meanwhile Dan, myself and others just sit back and laugh. Life's too short for petty arguing and rambling nonsense, but its a lot of fun to watch.
> 
> Like the old ad says "Have a coke and smile" Carry on



The worst part of these threads are the smug jackasses who have to post to tell us how little they care about the topic.


----------



## exile in thighville

katorade said:


> Exactly. Also, the whole "she said she was 500, but she only looks 375" is whackadoo. There's always free previews, or at least A picture of the girl. If she doesn't look appealing off the bat, simple. Don't subscribe. If she does, well then...you get what you wanted.



not that the models give a shit, but there's a lot of fas who don't know what 500 looks like and will distort his perceptions for when he really is trying to meet girls. it's not good for the budding fa to think he only likes girls 400+ and turn down some prospective winners, then meet someone in person and realize say, 250 lbs is a lot bigger than he thought. this is not a moral argument, it's just my total disillusionment at seeing people intentionally misrepresenting themselves. it's certainly not their responsibility.


----------



## exile in thighville

mollycoddles said:


> When you pay for a porn subscription, you're buying a fantasy. So you're annoyed that these adult BBW models don't live out this fantasy 24/7? Who cares what a model posts anywhere else on the web? It's a free world and she's free to post whatever she wants outside of her pay site. When you watch a porno flick, does it interfere with your enjoyment to think that the actresses might be faking their orgasms?



i addressed earlier in the thread that this is not what i meant. if you're going to sell a fantasy, sell it well. if you're going to sell a product and half-ass it, people will eventually realize it's defective. and all i wanted to see here by posting the poll was to see how many people realize it's a defective product.


----------



## exile in thighville

Wagimawr said:


> Yeah, well, if you must know, the fact that Dan's dating someone IN FUCKING CANADA and managing it well does really want to make me go do something about my misery.
> But that's hardly the point.



wait what does this matter


----------



## katorade

exile in thighville said:


> not that the models give a shit, but there's a lot of fas who don't know what 500 looks like and will distort his perceptions for when he really is trying to meet girls. it's not good for the budding fa to think he only likes girls 400+ and turn down some prospective winners, then meet someone in person and realize say, 250 lbs is a lot bigger than he thought. this is not a moral argument, it's just my total disillusionment at seeing people intentionally misrepresenting themselves. it's certainly not their responsibility.



Nice try, but that's a completely different argument, not the original intent of this thread.


Also, the only time a fantasy is defective is when the fantasizer mixes the reality of the situation in with it THEMSELVES. Again, not the fault of anyone in the industry producing the fantasy. They are in the business of lying for your benefit. Questioning it, regardless of your intent, is pointless.


----------



## mollycoddles

exile in thighville said:


> i addressed earlier in the thread that this is not what i meant. if you're going to sell a fantasy, sell it well. if you're going to sell a product and half-ass it, people will eventually realize it's defective. and all i wanted to see here by posting the poll was to see how many people realize it's a defective product.



Unless the model is either saying right in her video that she's doing it just for the cash or else a really bad actor, how is it a defective product?


----------



## exile in thighville

mollycoddles said:


> Unless the model is either saying right in her video that she's doing it just for the cash or else a really bad actor, how is it a defective product?



it's really bad acting.


----------



## exile in thighville

katorade said:


> They are in the business of lying for your benefit.



how does their lying benefit me?


----------



## exile in thighville

mollycoddles said:


> The worst part of these threads are the smug jackasses who have to post to tell us how little they care about the topic.



disregard the "and dan" part of that post, thanks


----------



## exile in thighville

i mean i don't really care anymore, there's no need to drag this out


----------



## katorade

exile in thighville said:


> how does their lying benefit me?




Speaking to the general "you", I can only harbor a guess and say that getting off would be the benefit, considering that's what's being paid for.

If you don't want to keep dragging things out, maybe you should stop asking questions and commenting. Just a thought.


----------



## exile in thighville

yeahoooooof


----------



## NancyGirl74

^^^^^^^^ An example of someone who always needs to get the last word no matter what.


----------



## mollycoddles

exile in thighville said:


> it's really bad acting.



Bad acting IN THE VIDEO? Or do you mean that, because she's saying something elsewhere taht contradicts what she says in the video, that makes her acting bad?


----------



## The Fez

Edit: nooooo, forget it, I quit this thread.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The Fez said:


> Edit: nooooo, forget it, I quit this thread.



You're far too busy anyway.


----------



## James

I've been away from the computer somewhat over the last couple of days but a reported post drew my attention to some problems in this thread so I'm just chipping in with a reminder of forum rules regarding the participation of non-FA/FFAs in this forum.



> any non-FA/FFAs making negative, disruptive or belittling posts should accordingly expect to see those posts removed or moderated



With regards to this thread, I do understand how there is a legitimate issue regarding the naivety/entitlement of some FAs towards pornography. Please understand that, in line with the forum rules, non FA/FFA posters should take care to word their posts in a way that is not belittling or mocking, no matter how reasonable the basis of critique. I want to encourage constructive and well-meant non-FA/FFA contributions to this forum but there will be no further tolerance for mockery or lecturing of FA/FFAs here.


----------



## KHayes666

James said:


> I've been away from the computer somewhat over the last couple of days but a reported post drew my attention to some problems in this thread so I'm just chipping in with a reminder of forum rules regarding the participation of non-FA/FFAs in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to this thread, I do understand how there is a legitimate issue regarding the naivety/entitlement of some FAs towards pornography. Please understand that, in line with the forum rules, non FA/FFA posters should take care to word their posts in a way that is not belittling or mocking, no matter how reasonable the basis of critique. I want to encourage constructive and well-meant non-FA/FFA contributions to this forum but there will be no further tolerance for mockery or lecturing of FA/FFAs here.



Normally I wouldn't mind the usual nonsense coming out of the mouths of some of the people, (I don't think I've ever reported a post since I've been here) but there was a similar thread only in reverse on the BBW Forum and a lot of ppl on that thread complained about the non-bbw's that were posting in the discussion. They were more or less saying its THEIR forum and the non bbw's should leave.

2 can play this game, if the antagonists want to badmouth FA's, their fetishes and their ways then THEY can get the hell off this thread. Like I said, normally I'm all for back and forth but if one side calls shenanigans, then its perfectly fair for the other side to call it as well.

When you think about it James, who really needs the negativity so close to christmas anyway? Better off resting, getting over the flu and being happy with your family.


----------



## Teleute

James said:


> I've been away from the computer somewhat over the last couple of days but a reported post drew my attention to some problems in this thread so I'm just chipping in with a reminder of forum rules regarding the participation of non-FA/FFAs in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to this thread, I do understand how there is a legitimate issue regarding the naivety/entitlement of some FAs towards pornography. Please understand that, in line with the forum rules, non FA/FFA posters should take care to word their posts in a way that is not belittling or mocking, no matter how reasonable the basis of critique. I want to encourage constructive and well-meant non-FA/FFA contributions to this forum but there will be no further tolerance for mockery or lecturing of FA/FFAs here.



Thanks, James. Very well said.



KHayes666 said:


> Normally I wouldn't mind the usual nonsense coming out of the mouths of some of the people, (I don't think I've ever reported a post since I've been here) but there was a similar thread only in reverse on the BBW Forum and a lot of ppl on that thread complained about the non-bbw's that were posting in the discussion. They were more or less saying its THEIR forum and the non bbw's should leave.
> 
> 2 can play this game, if the antagonists want to badmouth FA's, their fetishes and their ways then THEY can get the hell off this thread. Like I said, normally I'm all for back and forth but if one side calls shenanigans, then its perfectly fair for the other side to call it as well.
> 
> When you think about it James, who really needs the negativity so close to christmas anyway? Better off resting, getting over the flu and being happy with your family.



K, I know you get thrown into the "our side vs. their side" thing a lot around here - sometimes of your own choosing (hey, you know it's true ) and sometimes because others have developed an automatically negative reaction to your posts - but I think we'll be better able to have productive discussions if we focus on the topics rather than on trying to get in our fair share of swipes at the other side, no? I like the "talking about issues that actually matter to me" game much better than the "getting even" game.  Besides, I like talking about porn... let's get back to it! 



mollycoddles said:


> Bad acting IN THE VIDEO? Or do you mean that, because she's saying something elsewhere taht contradicts what she says in the video, that makes her acting bad?



For me, at least, it's the bad acting (or the complete lack of trying) IN THE VIDEO that really bothers me.


----------



## James

KHayes666 said:


> Normally I wouldn't mind the usual nonsense coming out of the mouths of some of the people, (I don't think I've ever reported a post since I've been here) but there was a similar thread only in reverse on the BBW Forum and a lot of ppl on that thread complained about the non-bbw's that were posting in the discussion. They were more or less saying its THEIR forum and the non bbw's should leave.
> 
> 2 can play this game, if the antagonists want to badmouth FA's, their fetishes and their ways then THEY can get the hell off this thread. Like I said, normally I'm all for back and forth but if one side calls shenanigans, then its perfectly fair for the other side to call it as well.
> 
> When you think about it James, who really needs the negativity so close to christmas anyway? Better off resting, getting over the flu and being happy with your family.



Thanks Kevin. I'm a long way from family but getting over the flu seems like a feasible objective  I appreciate the good wishes!


Also...This is not specifically a personal reply to your 'two sides' characterization, but since you bring it up I feel that its important to also add to my earlier 'mod' post today....

First up, what happens in any other *special interest* forum (BBW forum included) will not alter or influence the way in which the FA/FFA forum is moderated. The FA/FFA forum is for male and female FAs and has a specific goal, focus and rules that are set out in the forum sticky. This forum will be moderated in a manner that reflects what FA/FFAs asked for when the forum was proposed. It will be moderated in line with general Dimensions rules and the additional rules that are specific to the FA/FFA forum only. These can be read in the forum sticky. 

That's the deal. This is *not *a question for discussion in this thread so if anyone has anything they want to ask about about then feel free to PM me or to read the forum rules in full.


----------



## KHayes666

Teleute said:


> K, I know you get thrown into the "our side vs. their side" thing a lot around here - sometimes of your own choosing (hey, you know it's true ) and sometimes because others have developed an automatically negative reaction to your posts - but I think we'll be better able to have productive discussions if we focus on the topics rather than on trying to get in our fair share of swipes at the other side, no? I like the "talking about issues that actually matter to me" game much better than the "getting even" game.  Besides, I like talking about porn... let's get back to it!



I know what you're getting at. I told one of my friends that I feel like one of those Old West Marshalls riding around trying to deal with all the flim flam that goes on with the "outlaws" that like to go around antagonizing everything.

I too would like nothing better than to have discussions "that actually matter" and have back and forth conversation, but then if you noticed the same "outlaws" show up and try to pick apart something that was said and add their own biased views. Then its up to me or some of the other "Marshalls" so to speak that have to say "Hey, this is our kind of topic, don't like it take a walk"

Other posters such as Carrie have already said she's sick of the 2 sides going at it, and frankly I am too. However if we have a thread about porn and paysites, the same people will boogie on in, put down people for watching pornography and putting down someone's character for having a certain fetish.

Like I said, there's a difference in saying "I'm not really into fetish pornography but if that's your thing, so be it" and "Well I find this kind of pornography to be rude and how some people can enjoy it is beyond me" Unfortunately too many yahoo's are coming in and saying the latter and what exactly does that bring to the conversation? I've said MANY times that there are parts of this site I don't visit because its not my cup of tea, but who the hell am I to barge in there and say I don't like it and put others down?

Sorry for rambling on and on but just explaining why things are the way they are. People for some reason feel the need to barge into places they don't belong and heckle the proceedings, then on cue there's the "Marshalls" so to speak that ride in and try to rid the thread of the riff raff.....that's when these back and forth shitfests that people are sick of occur. 

Now with that said, back to the pornography....I find candy godiva's clips to be awesome everytime I see them. Her southern charm and adorable features make watching her a pleasure


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> I too would like nothing better than to have discussions "that actually matter" and have back and forth conversation, but then if you noticed the same "outlaws" show up and try to pick apart something that was said and add their own biased views. Then its up to me or some of the other "Marshalls" so to speak that have to say "Hey, this is our kind of topic, don't like it take a walk"



Herein lies the rub. Kevin, do you truly think that you're qualified to be the "sheriff" in these here parts? How about allowing the moderators to make that determination? 

You are clearly talking about me as one of the so-called "outlaws" as you've mentioned my "gum flapping" and "flim flam" specifically, any number of times, both in this thread and elsewhere. I will invite you to take another look at what I've actually said, here and elsewhere, and if you can find one instance -- just one -- of me condemning your fetish, I'll eat my own shoe without aid of condiment. 

James, I've both noted and respect what you've said. It is often difficult to ascertain, given how sensitive any number of people can be (myself included), what is actually a personal attack vs. what is perceived as one. While I understand the reasons behind why certain boards are protected, I'd hope that some leeway continues to be offered. I am clearly not "attacking" Kevin. I am offering an alternative perspective. It is what most people commonly understand to be the purpose of an internet message board.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

katorade said:


> Exactly. Also, the whole "she said she was 500, but she only looks 375" is whackadoo. There's always free previews, or at least A picture of the girl. If she doesn't look appealing off the bat, simple. Don't subscribe. If she does, well then...you get what you wanted.



Sometimes the best answer is the most obvious. Well said.


----------



## Wagimawr

And at the VERY least, there's enough paysite material floating around on the chans for anyone to try before they buy.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

TraciJo67 said:


> Herein lies the rub. Kevin, do you truly think that you're qualified to be the "sheriff" in these here parts? How about allowing the moderators to make that determination?



KHayes666 should be a moderator.
i'm serious.


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> Herein lies the rub. Kevin, do you truly think that you're qualified to be the "sheriff" in these here parts? How about allowing the moderators to make that determination?
> 
> You are clearly talking about me as one of the so-called "outlaws" as you've mentioned my "gum flapping" and "flim flam" specifically, any number of times, both in this thread and elsewhere. I will invite you to take another look at what I've actually said, here and elsewhere, and if you can find one instance -- just one -- of me condemning your fetish, I'll eat my own shoe without aid of condiment.
> 
> James, I've both noted and respect what you've said. It is often difficult to ascertain, given how sensitive any number of people can be (myself included), what is actually a personal attack vs. what is perceived as one. While I understand the reasons behind why certain boards are protected, I'd hope that some leeway continues to be offered. I am clearly not "attacking" Kevin. I am offering an alternative perspective. It is what most people commonly understand to be the purpose of an internet message board.



Well, you said earlier that the thread is a lesson in "objectifying" which sounds to me (and a few others since I've gotten PM'd about it) like you are saying most paysite customers are objectifying the web models. Pretty bold statement to make considering you really don't know the relationship between the customer and the model.

I for one could have said "Hehe nice assssss" on a paysite thread involving a girl who may just happen to be someone I hang out with on a consistant basis and mutually respect one another. Also you posted about how a lot of us that are complaining have no right to complain, you don't spend money and you don't know everyone's relationships. Its a pretty bold and rude statement to make that people are "objectifying". Now, there was another thread where a guy said if someone didn't look a certain way, then he's not interested. Now when you responded to that, I had no problem with it because I agreed. There are cases of objectification, however this thread isn't one of them.

Then there was the Pop the Pig thread where you mocked posters for wanting to feed women.

Then there was the Immobility thread where you said "I don't want to answer the OP's question" If you don't want to answer the question then why bother?

Then there was the Who's Too Big To Drive thread where you posted that the OP was "clearly" just looking for wank fodder. All he did was ask a question about a fetish he was unfamiliar with, who are you to say what's wank fodder and what's not? Then later in that thread you posted how that because Chicken Legs enjoys the fact Escapist can't fit into cars, how not every bbw is like that, but rather than just say "You may feel that its a turn on, but I don't" you said that "are you suggesting because you find it attractive the rest of us should be humbled?" That wasn't how she worded it and AGAIN you came off as antagonistic in basically putting words in her mouth.

Then there's the Not many BBW on the Paysite Board thread where you said in public that there's no size acceptance at all on dimensions and the only thing going on is objectifying. Nevermind the fact that SoVerySoft, HeatherBBW and others have been changing the way people think for over 15 years (including myself) and with all the BBW Bashes and NAAFA conventions over the years, inspiring new generations of F/A's and BBW's. They've worked night and say organizing events and moderating web boards so people can come out with their attraction to larger men and women so who are you to say there's no size acceptance on Dims? That may not be a personal attack directly, but that doesn't mean you're not taking a swipe at the moderators...not to mention Conrad.

Then there was the SSBBW's in Sydney thread where you attacked Shoshie and the Australians and passively called them racist for using a few cultured jokes in their conversation loooooong after someone else was reprimanded by the mods for doing the same thing.

I could go on and on and on, but really I don't have time nor particularly care to keep going. Even if you don't consider yourself personally attacking someone, everyone can detect the condescending nature of the posts you make. Anyone who reads your posts can see a jab, or antagonistic question asked. Its obviously not just me who feels that way, but I seem to be the only one who will call attention to the obvious.

Here's a perfect example of your posting style. A thread could be started about feederism, I could give a long detailed example of what I like, LoveBHMS could give an articulate response, some unknown would post "I'd love to feed a woman until she weighed a billion pounds!" and someone else could post a long detailed response. You would quote the unknown and say "A billion pounds? Wow you need to learn your weight limits kid" Now, correct me if I'm wrong but feederism isn't your cup of tea am I right? With that said, why would you even bother with a reply like that? Does it bring anything to the discussion? No...all it is, is you making fun of someone. A lot of people have different views than I and others like me, but they either keep their opinions to themselves or reply back in a respectful manner. All someone has to do is go and look at your responses to certain threads to see your condescending remarks. It may not be a flat out personal attack, but its not exactly encouraging either. 

So I ask, why do you feel the need to seek out the unknown posters and verbally mock them? Is it supposed to make them better people? Are they supposed to go "Yes, I'm a freak, I'm sorry." What do you expect to accomplish when going after people?



disconnectedsmile said:


> KHayes666 should be a moderator.
> i'm serious.



I can't honestly tell if you're serious or not....but if you are, I'm not sure I'd be a good choice considering I just stick to a few certain boards, what goes in other places I'm not aware of unless its brought to my attention. Besides, who'd want ME as a moderator? Even I admit I'm no angel at all


----------



## disconnectedsmile

KHayes666 said:


> I can't honestly tell if you're serious or not....but if you are, I'm not sure I'd be a good choice considering I just stick to a few certain boards, what goes in other places I'm not aware of unless its brought to my attention. Besides, who'd want ME as a moderator? Even I admit I'm no angel at all



i was pretty serious.


----------



## kayrae

look what your thread has turned into, dan. hahahahaha


----------



## Buffie

Tried to read this whole thread. I admit, I couldn't do it.

But I read a lot of it. Wow. Like most of this stuff has never even popped into my head. That's telling of something but I'm not sure what.

I had no idea how much people really pondered on paysites and fat chicks in their underwear. I had no idea how strong some of your feelings could be. In seriousness I'm kind of tripping out.

I have luckily never encountered a paysite model who was super shady, personally. But perhaps some exist.

A paysite can be so many different things - to some of us, it's a self-funding hobby. To others it is a legitimate source of income. To some it is all about the art or self-expression and the money made is incidental.

Some general "best practices" guidelines could be drafted for a model's social media conduct in the course of marketing I'm sure. Since I've been a part of Big Cuties, it seems like there has always been an unspoken code of ethics. Just by following the cues of the more experienced and popular models, it's not hard to learn how to "act right in public" as my mum would say.

My mum would also say the term "common sense" is an oxymoron...


----------



## katorade

KHayes666 said:


> Well, you said earlier that the thread is a lesson in "objectifying" which sounds to me (and a few others since I've gotten PM'd about it) like you are saying most paysite customers are objectifying the web models. Pretty bold statement to make considering you really don't know the relationship between the customer and the model.
> 
> I for one could have said "Hehe nice assssss" on a paysite thread involving a girl who may just happen to be someone I hang out with on a consistant basis and mutually respect one another. Also you posted about how a lot of us that are complaining have no right to complain, you don't spend money and you don't know everyone's relationships. Its a pretty bold and rude statement to make that people are "objectifying". Now, there was another thread where a guy said if someone didn't look a certain way, then he's not interested. Now when you responded to that, I had no problem with it because I agreed. There are cases of objectification, however this thread isn't one of them.
> 
> Then there was the Pop the Pig thread where you mocked posters for wanting to feed women.
> 
> Then there was the Immobility thread where you said "I don't want to answer the OP's question" If you don't want to answer the question then why bother?
> 
> Then there was the Who's Too Big To Drive thread where you posted that the OP was "clearly" just looking for wank fodder. All he did was ask a question about a fetish he was unfamiliar with, who are you to say what's wank fodder and what's not? Then later in that thread you posted how that because Chicken Legs enjoys the fact Escapist can't fit into cars, how not every bbw is like that, but rather than just say "You may feel that its a turn on, but I don't" you said that "are you suggesting because you find it attractive the rest of us should be humbled?" That wasn't how she worded it and AGAIN you came off as antagonistic in basically putting words in her mouth.
> 
> Then there's the Not many BBW on the Paysite Board thread where you said in public that there's no size acceptance at all on dimensions and the only thing going on is objectifying. Nevermind the fact that SoVerySoft, HeatherBBW and others have been changing the way people think for over 15 years (including myself) and with all the BBW Bashes and NAAFA conventions over the years, inspiring new generations of F/A's and BBW's. They've worked night and say organizing events and moderating web boards so people can come out with their attraction to larger men and women so who are you to say there's no size acceptance on Dims? That may not be a personal attack directly, but that doesn't mean you're not taking a swipe at the moderators...not to mention Conrad.
> 
> Then there was the SSBBW's in Sydney thread where you attacked Shoshie and the Australians and passively called them racist for using a few cultured jokes in their conversation loooooong after someone else was reprimanded by the mods for doing the same thing.
> 
> I could go on and on and on, but really I don't have time nor particularly care to keep going. Even if you don't consider yourself personally attacking someone, everyone can detect the condescending nature of the posts you make. Anyone who reads your posts can see a jab, or antagonistic question asked. Its obviously not just me who feels that way, but I seem to be the only one who will call attention to the obvious.
> 
> Here's a perfect example of your posting style. A thread could be started about feederism, I could give a long detailed example of what I like, LoveBHMS could give an articulate response, some unknown would post "I'd love to feed a woman until she weighed a billion pounds!" and someone else could post a long detailed response. You would quote the unknown and say "A billion pounds? Wow you need to learn your weight limits kid" Now, correct me if I'm wrong but feederism isn't your cup of tea am I right? With that said, why would you even bother with a reply like that? Does it bring anything to the discussion? No...all it is, is you making fun of someone. A lot of people have different views than I and others like me, but they either keep their opinions to themselves or reply back in a respectful manner. All someone has to do is go and look at your responses to certain threads to see your condescending remarks. It may not be a flat out personal attack, but its not exactly encouraging either.
> 
> So I ask, why do you feel the need to seek out the unknown posters and verbally mock them? Is it supposed to make them better people? Are they supposed to go "Yes, I'm a freak, I'm sorry." What do you expect to accomplish when going after people?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't honestly tell if you're serious or not....but if you are, I'm not sure I'd be a good choice considering I just stick to a few certain boards, what goes in other places I'm not aware of unless its brought to my attention. Besides, who'd want ME as a moderator? Even I admit I'm no angel at all



90% of what you wrote has nothing at all to do with this thread. It's funny that you mentioned her post in the BBW thread that you didn't belong in at all but attempted to completely derail. Keep in mind the discussion that we "gum flappers" have been having in this thread have actually been ON topic.


----------



## KHayes666

katorade said:


> 90% of what you wrote has nothing at all to do with this thread. It's funny that you mentioned her post in the BBW thread that you didn't belong in at all but attempted to completely derail. Keep in mind the discussion that we "gum flappers" have been having in this thread have actually been ON topic.



Apparently you missed the part where she challenged me to find instances here AND ELSEWHERE where I didn't find her behavior to be adequate to the situation. 

The BBW thread I was talking about was targeting FA conduct and me being a male FA had every right to say my piece. Would you consider yourself a FA/FFA? If not then you have no right to say who belongs where.....on second thought, you're not a moderator. You have NO say on who is allowed to be in certain places, if I find a topic on the BBW Forum to be interesting and I conduct myself in a peaceful, respectful manner than you have no right to complain.

If you want to contribute to the topic, then tell us which paysites you prefer or enjoy the most. Would be nice to get others opinions on what's out there.


----------



## mergirl

disconnectedsmile said:


> KHayes666 should be a moderator.
> i'm serious.


I think so too!!
*eagerly awaits the pop the pig forum*


----------



## wrestlingguy

This now clusterfuck of a thread is prime example of why I never supported the FA/FFA *OR* the BBW forum to begin with.

I have always been of the contention that no good purpose was ever served by inhibiting dialogue between women and men. I felt that creating "protected forums" would only serve to be further divisive, and counterproductive to what we are attempting to do as a community.

I am all for constructive dialogue, but for some "strange" reason, that never quite actually happens except on rare occasions. I return here often, hoping to find those rare occasions, but typically come back disappointed.

Several days ago, I posted in this thread an analogy about the "business relationship" between phone sex operators and their clients, and the FA/BBW relationship with regards to the fantasy of gaining vs. desire to lose weight in real life. No one commented on it, so I figured that either no one got my point, or they did, and no one cared. Oh well.....

That said, Cors wrote a very eloguent post from her perspective, and it got buried among the rubble in this thread as well, so in my opinion, it's not a feminist vs. chauvinist thing, it's personal, and it's carrying into what could possibly be some good talk between us all.

Dan's original question was legitimate. BBW's in "THEIR" forum often say there is no place for the boys because they've never walked in a BBW's shoes. I don't agree, but I respect that point of view as best I can. By the same token, a lot of women don't understand the FA experience, since you've not walked in an FA's shoes. This thread could have given you some insight into what some (NOT ALL, mind you), FA's and FFA's are thinking, but the kangaroo court here has done a most excellent job of fucking that up.

Disliking anyone who posts here does not make their questions or answers illegitimate. Hell, a broken clock is correct twice a day, can you at least give the OP and the respondents a bit of latitude for the sake of learning? I've tried to do that during the 12-13 years that I've been around this place. I know that I have a lot more to bring to these discussions than what I have, but get so discouraged that nothing really gets accomplished, that I feel it's futile to even bother posting anymore. In this thread, for example, I could weigh in heavily, having been married to a paysite model, and having lots of direct contact with her fans, both by way of the net, and in person. 

Please, can you all at least try to suspend your opinions of the posters in the thread and actually look at what is being discussed? Can you at least do it for the balance of the holiday season, in the spirit of the holiday?

Back to lurking, and hoping..............and waiting for the pro wrestling posts and the big cock pics as well. (Sorry guys, while I love pro wrestling and big cocks as much as the next guy, I don't need to see either in the threads that I attempt to read. I've already petitioned Conrad for both pro wrestling and big cock boards, so we'll just have to wait and see. )


----------



## LillyBBBW

disconnectedsmile said:


> i was pretty serious.



And I agree. An exorbitant amount of time is wasted here being schooled on what is most appropriate for FFA/FAs to think. Having to vigorously and repeatedly defend yourself in the FA/FFA forum.?.. why, that is something new - only it's old. This forum is a joke, though I always predicted that it would be. Booooooo.


----------



## NancyGirl74

wrestlingguy said:


> I have always been of the contention that no good purpose was ever served by inhibiting dialogue between women and men. I felt that creating "protected forums" would only serve to be further divisive, and counterproductive to what we are attempting to do as a community.
> 
> I am all for constructive dialogue, but for some "strange" reason, that never quite actually happens except on rare occasions. I return here often, hoping to find those rare occasions, but typically come back disappointed.



Agreed...for the most part. There are still topics that FAs just won't get because they are not BBWs and vice versa. In my opinion whole forums for just one group are not really necessary and tend to cause separation. Still, how would we protect those certain subjects when they _are_ BBW or FA specific? Personally, I have no idea. Right now I think its about respecting each other space (or forums in this case). That being said....

When I posted my original response to the topic in this thread I had no idea I was in the FA/FFA forum. I saw the title, clicked, read, reacted, commented, and only realized upon my second post where I was. This might make me a ditz but I meant no disrespect. To me this is not just an FA topic, however it is in the FA/FFA forum. So, I will stand by my original post as it expresses how I feel on the topic but I will also make this my last (even though its hard for me to bite my tongue  ) because I am not an FA/FFA and this is not my space.


----------



## LoveBHMS

> Dan's original question was legitimate. BBW's in "THEIR" forum often say there is no place for the boys because they've never walked in a BBW's shoes. I don't agree, but I respect that point of view as best I can. By the same token, a lot of women don't understand the FA experience, since you've not walked in an FA's shoes. This thread could have given you some insight into what some (NOT ALL, mind you), FA's and FFA's are thinking, but the kangaroo court here has done a most excellent job of fucking that up.



Yes. Yes. Yes.

I don't take issue with protected forums, but too many people around here seem to think protection works one way, i.e. they will start threads on a BBW board and direct that ONLY BBW can answer while those same people are off on the Weight Board making jokes about its topics. I did not see the need for this forum, but since it's here and a lot of people worked hard on it, it should be respected. If FA want to talk about porn, anyone who is not a porn consumer should post very carefully. Yes have an opinion, yes add to the discussion where appropriate but criticism is out.


----------



## The Fez

In the end it comes down to people being unable to resist the urge to bitch about other people's opinions. I've posted on loads of forums, and this one is by _far_ the worst for it.

If you don't like what's being said, then just leave.

Oh, wait, I left this thread... away I go!


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes.
> 
> I don't take issue with protected forums, but too many people around here seem to think protection works one way, i.e. they will start threads on a BBW board and direct that ONLY BBW can answer while those same people are off on the Weight Board making jokes about its topics. I did not see the need for this forum, but since it's here and a lot of people worked hard on it, it should be respected. If FA want to talk about porn, anyone who is not a porn consumer should post very carefully. Yes have an opinion, yes add to the discussion where appropriate but criticism is out.



Doncha love it when people say "this is MY forum, you can't post here" on certain boards and then when you say the same thing to them on a different board they say "I can do whatever I want"?

Luckily that's going to change very soon.



The Fez said:


> In the end it comes down to people being unable to resist the urge to bitch about other people's opinions. I've posted on loads of forums, and this one is by _far_ the worst for it.
> 
> If you don't like what's being said, then just leave.
> 
> Oh, wait, I left this thread... away I go!



That's what drives everyone crazy.

Its one thing to say "I didn't really like Santa Claus Conquers The Martians" in a Lounge thread about movie rating, its another to go into a Christmas Appreciation thread and say "Well I can't stand Santa Claus Conquers The Martians and I can't fathom anyone else liking it either!" Unfortunately too many people around the boards are doing the latter.

The good news is the negativity won't last forever. It'll take time but there will be a time where people can conduct themselves without having someone chastise them for their preferences or their wants/desires.


----------



## katorade

KHayes666 said:


> Apparently you missed the part where she challenged me to find instances here AND ELSEWHERE where I didn't find her behavior to be adequate to the situation.
> 
> The BBW thread I was talking about was targeting FA conduct and me being a male FA had every right to say my piece. Would you consider yourself a FA/FFA? If not then you have no right to say who belongs where.....on second thought, you're not a moderator. You have NO say on who is allowed to be in certain places, if I find a topic on the BBW Forum to be interesting and I conduct myself in a peaceful, respectful manner than you have no right to complain.
> 
> If you want to contribute to the topic, then tell us which paysites you prefer or enjoy the most. Would be nice to get others opinions on what's out there.



She challenged you because you attacked her for things completely unrelated to this thread or what she was saying at all. Just the fact that you had to go scour other forums and find material that is collecting dust speaks volumes.

I AM an FFA. I wasn't aware that this was not only the FA/FFA forum, but the FA forum for only those FAs who share the popular, unquestioned opinions. Maybe they should make yet another handy sticky saying that any FAs with dissenting opinions should just GTFO and let everyone else carry on thinking that their way is the only way.

The reason you had absolutely no place in that thread was because the only reason you entered was to derail it with inane comments about cheesy wrestling. THAT is why you didn't belong in there. If you had anything constructive to say, or actually wanted to debate your stance, I'd gladly welcome it, but as of now it just looks like you'd rather follow people you dislike around and chide them for being "gum-flappers" or just try to knock the thread topic off course altogether.

This thread shouldn't be in this forum anyway, considering it's about a very specific set of women that, according to forum rules, wouldn't be allowed to defend their position anyway. A little unfair if you ask me. This wasn't a thread to just discuss porn. This was a thread that pointed fingers. Takes a big man to point fingers from behind a brick wall.


----------



## alienlanes

wrestlingguy said:


> This now clusterfuck of a thread is prime example of why I never supported the FA/FFA *OR* the BBW forum to begin with.
> 
> I have always been of the contention that no good purpose was ever served by inhibiting dialogue between women and men. I felt that creating "protected forums" would only serve to be further divisive, and counterproductive to what we are attempting to do as a community.
> 
> I am all for constructive dialogue, but for some "strange" reason, that never quite actually happens except on rare occasions. I return here often, hoping to find those rare occasions, but typically come back disappointed.



I'm all out of rep for wrestlingguy, so I'm going to sign this in public.

I still check Dims a couple times a week, but I almost never post. This is why.


----------



## KHayes666

katorade said:


> She challenged you because you attacked her for things completely unrelated to this thread or what she was saying at all. Just the fact that you had to go scour other forums and find material that is collecting dust speaks volumes.



Ah you see, that wasn't an attack. In that post I never once said anything about her personally or character wise. She ASKED for instances where she has been out of line and I gave them to her. I wasn't "attacking" her so to speak, I was questioning her behavior and asking why she felt the need to behave that way. Why is it not getting through your head that she TOLD me to go find instances where she attacked someone, which gave me the right to go to other forums? 

[/QUOTE]I AM an FFA. I wasn't aware that this was not only the FA/FFA forum, but the FA forum for only those FAs who share the popular, unquestioned opinions. Maybe they should make yet another handy sticky saying that any FAs with dissenting opinions should just GTFO and let everyone else carry on thinking that their way is the only way.[/QUOTE]

Or they should post a sticky saying anyone has a right to be anywhere as long as they conduct themselves in a proper manner.....oh wait, its already in the rules. Therefore if I reply to a topic on the BBW Forum that's relevant and not attacking anyone, you can post all the sarcastic passive aggressive eye rolls till you pass out but I still will have the right to be there. 

[/QUOTE]The reason you had absolutely no place in that thread was because the only reason you entered was to derail it with inane comments about cheesy wrestling. THAT is why you didn't belong in there. If you had anything constructive to say, or actually wanted to debate your stance, I'd gladly welcome it, but as of now it just looks like you'd rather follow people you dislike around and chide them for being "gum-flappers" or just try to knock the thread topic off course altogether.[/QUOTE]

Actually if I remember correctly I had made a post earlier before Tony and I exchanged wrestling barbs that was completely relevant. Since the usual suspects turned it into a clusterfuck, we tried to lighten the mood a bit with our GIFS and pix. I don't follow people around thank you very little. It just so happens that our paths unfortunately cross so many times and when rules are broken, someone's got to take a stand.

[/QUOTE]This thread shouldn't be in this forum anyway, considering it's about a very specific set of women that, according to forum rules, wouldn't be allowed to defend their position anyway. A little unfair if you ask me. This wasn't a thread to just discuss porn. This was a thread that pointed fingers. Takes a big man to point fingers from behind a brick wall.[/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight.......its alright for a woman on the BBW Forum to post about the bad experiences she's had with men but its not ok for a man on the FA/FFA thread to post about the bad experiences they've had with certain paysites? THAT'S unfair, its called a double standard if you haven't guessed. If I'm gathering information correctly, you're wrong in the sense of paysite models not allowed to defend their position since Buffie and others have said their respective pieces. 

Lastly, I don't use brick walls....if I have something to say I'll say it right to your face or in this case out in the open. I don't run or hide from anyone and that's why I take people to task for their actions. Dan wasn't pointing fingers from behind a brick wall either, he could have sent a mass PM if he wanted to do that. Starting a thread with 20 pages of responses seems pretty out in the open to me.


----------



## TraciJo67

Kevin, I asked you to provide me with an example of where Ive condemned your fetish, since you seem very defensive about feedism on the whole and seem to misinterpret anything that could vaguely be perceived as a differing opinion as an attack on you, personally. You responded with a laundry list of posts in which you felt I was out of line. I wont bother to address any of your points specifically, other than to say that even if your interpretation of events was 100% correct, not one of them was an attack on feederism. I do not condemn feeders/feedees or any fetish in particular, at all. What consenting adults do, when those practices make them happy and draw them closer together, is cause for celebration. Feederism and other fetishes are not hot button issues to me. Misogyny and disrespect towards women ... is. You are mistaken about the root cause behind why Ive responded to you as I have. 

Mods: If this response is deleted, perhaps it would be fair to delete all other portions of discussion as it pertains to me? Just a thought.


----------



## James

katorade said:


> I AM an FFA. I wasn't aware that this was not only the FA/FFA forum, but the FA forum for only those FAs who share the popular, unquestioned opinions. Maybe they should make yet another handy sticky saying that any FAs with dissenting opinions should just GTFO and let everyone else carry on thinking that their way is the only way.



To be fair, you have 36 posts in this forum and none of them have any testimony (except for this one) to being an FA in them. You have frequently refered to FA/FFAs in the third person plural which, based on this info alone, could easily compound a person's assumption that you aren't one. 



> This thread shouldn't be in this forum anyway, considering it's about a very specific set of women that, according to forum rules, wouldn't be allowed to defend their position anyway. A little unfair if you ask me.


The thread was aimed at FAs and their interaction with pornographic imagery. This means that it falls within the bounds of what is ok for this forum. Some of the discussion in the thread itself has fallen well outside of the bounds of what is ok however.

Paysite models can contribute and have contributed to this thread (Buffy, Lilly, Ashley, thatgirl08, BeautifulPoeticDisaster, ShazzyBombshell, Ivy, Collared Princess, Chocolate Desire have all expressed opinions in a manner that has not trancended the rules). 

Dissenting opinions, expressed constructively and with good intent are fine. Belittling or bashing others over the head with scorn or snark is not. Thats not directed at any particular individual poster. I'm just re-iterating for clarity so that all posters (male, female, FA, non-FA) will know what is ok here. 

Unfortunately, in spite of my clarification of the forum rules last week, I've since had to issue three infractions, two official warnings and one unofficial warning. These were issued to both FA/FFAs and non-FA/FFAs. 

As a side note, repeat offenders should also understand that infractions now count cumulatively and lead to automatic time outs or banning.


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> Kevin, I asked you to provide me with an example of where Ive condemned your fetish, since you seem very defensive about feedism on the whole and seem to misinterpret anything that could vaguely be perceived as a differing opinion as an attack on you, personally. You responded with a laundry list of posts in which you felt I was out of line. I wont bother to address any of your points specifically, other than to say that even if your interpretation of events was 100% correct, not one of them was an attack on feederism. I do not condemn feeders/feedees or any fetish in particular, at all. What consenting adults do, when those practices make them happy and draw them closer together, is cause for celebration. Feederism and other fetishes are not hot button issues to me. Misogyny and disrespect towards women ... is. You are mistaken about the root cause behind why Ive responded to you as I have.
> 
> Mods: If this response is deleted, perhaps it would be fair to delete all other portions of discussion as it pertains to me? Just a thought.



Pretty tame response compared to the one I was told about earlier while I was asleep. Considering more than 2/3 of my friends in real life are female, calling me or implying that I'm a misogynist is probably the single most inane thing....I think I've ever heard.

The thing is, I wasn't looking at instances where you condemmed MY personal fetish or any response toward me. I was looking at instances where you were going after someone else, I myself have pretty thick skin but others aren't like that. Some people are afraid to speak their minds when they're being attacked, that's where things get ugly. I could go back and look through the posts again to find instances where you've said disrespectful things toward feeders and fetishes but I've dragged this out enough.

The mods are sick of the bickering, neutral posters are sick of it and I'm sick of it too. Like I said, if a thread doesn't interest me or I have no part in, I don't post....why can't you do the same? If someone starts a thread and says "I want muh womenz to weigh 2000 pounds!" is it too hard for you not to post a sarcastic put down?


----------



## katorade

James said:


> To be fair, you have 36 posts in this forum and none of them have any testimony (except for this one) to being an FA in them. You have frequently refered to FA/FFAs in the third person plural which, based on this info alone, could easily compound a person's assumption that you aren't one.
> 
> The thread was aimed at FAs and their interaction with pornographic imagery. This means that it falls within the bounds of what is ok for this forum. Some of the discussion in the thread itself has fallen well outside of the bounds of what is ok however.
> 
> Paysite models can contribute and have contributed to this thread (Buffy, Lilly, Ashley, thatgirl08, BeautifulPoeticDisaster, ShazzyBombshell, Ivy, Collared Princess, Chocolate Desire have all expressed opinions in a manner that has not trancended the rules).
> 
> Dissenting opinions, expressed constructively and with good intent are fine. Belittling or bashing others over the head with scorn or snark is not. Thats not directed at any particular individual poster. I'm just re-iterating for clarity so that all posters (male, female, FA, non-FA) will know what is ok here.
> 
> Unfortunately, in spite of my clarification of the forum rules last week, I've since had to issue three infractions, two official warnings and one unofficial warning. These were issued to both FA/FFAs and non-FA/FFAs.
> 
> As a side note, repeat offenders should also understand that infractions now count cumulatively and lead to automatic time outs or banning.




I rarely post in here or associate with other FFAs on here exactly because of threads like this. I do not want to associate with or BE associated with a large number of the FAs on here because I don't consider myself to be of the same beliefs. I don't call myself a fetishist. I just happen to like men that have more meat on their bones. You want proof? I LIVE with one. I met him ON HERE. I think that's all I need to say about that.

There are a LOT of others besides me that don't contribute in here for the same reason. That doesn't mean that they shouldn't because they don't fit in that little niche of fetishist FA thought, does it? Or is that the whole point? Narrow the field down to such a specific group that everyone else will just leave and you can have all the circle jerks you want.

My point about the paysite models was that if one DID have a problem, or anyone that had a problem with the intent of this thread, they apparently can't say anything disparaging because it's protected? Counter-pointing someone's opinion or stance on something doesn't mean you're attacking FAs, so why does it seem like the non-FAs are getting pushed out for simply having different opinions? I'm not talking about every post here, and Traci will openly admit her post was directly at Kevin.

I have never had an infraction. I've also never reported anyone else for anything said to me. However, some people that think they get to play Wyatt Earp feel they have a duty to comment on every post I make, regardless of what it is I actually _say_. Just the fact that I posted somewhere they don't think I belong is enough to set them off. How about someone tell THAT camp to back off for once? The vitriol doesn't just stem from over here, you know? I'm just tired of seeing favoritism and hearing about people quietly getting slapped on the wrist, but never actually seeing it. If you wonder why members like Traci get into people's faces, it's because nobody else will.


----------



## tonynyc

alienlanes said:


> I'm all out of rep for wrestlingguy, so I'm going to sign this in public.
> 
> I still check Dims a couple times a week, but I almost never post. This is why.




I repped "Wrestlingguy" on his posting. 

Why should you let the opinions of "some" determine your participation in Dims .. it's not like you are going to sit down and have cucumber and watercress sandwiches any point soon... Enjoy your Dims experience ! That is all


----------



## wrestlingguy

wrestlingguy said:


> Please, can you all at least try to suspend your opinions of the posters in the thread and actually look at what is being discussed? Can you at least do it for the balance of the holiday season, in the spirit of the holiday?



Guess you can't.


----------



## James

katorade said:


> I rarely post in here or associate with other FFAs on here exactly because of threads like this. I do not want to associate with or BE associated with a large number of the FAs on here because I don't consider myself to be of the same beliefs. I don't call myself a fetishist. I just happen to like men that have more meat on their bones. You want proof? I LIVE with one. I met him ON HERE. I think that's all I need to say about that.
> 
> There are a LOT of others besides me that don't contribute in here for the same reason. That doesn't mean that they shouldn't because they don't fit in that little niche of fetishist FA thought, does it? Or is that the whole point? Narrow the field down to such a specific group that everyone else will just leave and you can have all the circle jerks you want.
> 
> My point about the paysite models was that if one DID have a problem, or anyone that had a problem with the intent of this thread, they apparently can't say anything disparaging because it's protected? Counter-pointing someone's opinion or stance on something doesn't mean you're attacking FAs, so why does it seem like the non-FAs are getting pushed out for simply having different opinions? I'm not talking about every post here, and Traci will openly admit her post was directly at Kevin.
> 
> I have never had an infraction. I've also never reported anyone else for anything said to me. However, some people that think they get to play Wyatt Earp feel they have a duty to comment on every post I make, regardless of what it is I actually _say_. Just the fact that I posted somewhere they don't think I belong is enough to set them off. How about someone tell THAT camp to back off for once? The vitriol doesn't just stem from over here, you know? I'm just tired of seeing favoritism and hearing about people quietly getting slapped on the wrist, but never actually seeing it. If you wonder why members like Traci get into people's faces, it's because nobody else will.



Your status as an FA was not meant to be challenged. I'm sorry if you felt that way. I wanted to point out why others could have reached a conclusion that you were not one based on the content of your posts. 

Different opinions are fine. The way they are expressed is important. There is no agenda to promote or protect one type of FA over another. There is an agenda to draw a line that respects and affirms the testimony of experiences, identity and sexuality of all FAs. 

Different types of FAs can (and do) talk about what their experiences mean to them without any implied devaluation of other types of FA experiences. There will be no harassment, attacking or belittling of FA sexuality of any (legal) type in this forum. 

I'm quite serious about this and will continue to infract/ban people who refuse to respect the nature and purpose of this space.


----------



## KHayes666

wrestlingguy said:


> Guess you can't.



Yes we can, how about you me and Tony break out into a chorus of the Drifter's version of White Christmas?


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Yes we can, how about you me and Tony break out into a chorus of the Drifter's version of White Christmas?




Sounds good to me Kevin: What could be better than the appreciation of good Music and paysite models... 








I loved this cartoon...


----------



## TraciJo67

James said:


> Your status as an FA was not meant to be challenged. I'm sorry if you felt that way. I wanted to point out why others could have reached a conclusion that you were not one based on the content of your posts.
> 
> Different opinions are fine. The way they are expressed is important. There is no agenda to promote or protect one type of FA over another. There is an agenda to draw a line that respects and affirms the testimony of experiences, identity and sexuality of all FAs.
> 
> Different types of FAs can (and do) talk about what their experiences mean to them without any implied devaluation of other types of FA experiences. There will be no harassment, attacking or belittling of FA sexuality of any (legal) type in this forum.
> 
> I'm quite serious about this and will continue to infract/ban people who refuse to respect the nature and purpose of this space.



James, perhaps you should have also deleted Kevin's very gloating, quite openly hostile posts as well, then. In the spirit, you know, of being 'fair'.


----------



## tonynyc

*N*ow to get this thread back on topic... I have a question for the Paysite Models if any chose to respond...

Have you ever found yourselves eating a specific type of food (that you would normally dislike) for the sake of doing a shoot or a fan's request...


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> James, perhaps you should have also deleted Kevin's very gloating, quite openly hostile posts as well, then. In the spirit, you know, of being 'fair'.



Gloating? Hostille? All I did was take your behavior to task, I didn't throw any personal attack or name calling out. I responded to you in a constructive criticism fashion, the reason your post got deleted was apparently you were calling me names and attacking my character. I had no idea it happened so apparently someone else must have reported it.

I'm playing by the rules. I'm not personally attacking you, calling you names or bringing up personal myspaces, youtubes and facebooks. Posts only get deleted when the rules are broken.


----------



## Saoirse

KHayes666 said:


> Considering more than 2/3 of my friends in real life are female, calling me or implying that I'm a misogynist is probably the single most inane thing....I think I've ever heard.



2/3 of my friends are black and Im still a racist.


Im kidding... 





about the friends part.


----------



## KHayes666

Saoirse said:


> 2/3 of my friends are black and Im still a racist.
> 
> 
> Im kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the friends part.



I tried to rep you but for some reason it won't let me.....curses.


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> I tried to rep you but for some reason it won't let me.....curses.



Don't worry, Kevin -- I got him .. uh, for you


----------



## AnnMarie

tonynyc said:


> *N*ow to get this thread back on topic... I have a question for the Paysite Models if any chose to respond...
> 
> Have you ever found yourselves eating a specific type of food (that you would normally dislike) for the sake of doing a shoot or a fan's request...




I'll answer. Nope. 

 

But, I think I'm in a unique situation because I've never had a modeling persona because I started out as me snapping pics, and now I just still do that, but it's not costing me an arm and a leg to keep it up and keep up with the "more pics, more pics" stuff. 

I'm very WYSIWYG and there's no way I'm going to eat something, do something, wear something, act like something.... that's not me in some respect. If that's not marketable... eh, BFD. If someone digs it, super. 

As you can probably guess, I'm ROLLING in dough from this business strategy.


----------



## nykspree8

You know what I can't stand (and it might have been discussed, but after a full page of bickering I got annoyed and didn't want to go back any further)? When paysite models are like "OMG LOOK WHAT I ATE, I'm SO FAT HEHEHE!!! IT WAS LIKE 8 MILLION CALORIES, I HOPE I PUT ON LIKE 10 POUNDS!!! COME RUB MY BELLY!!!" And then they complain about FAs asking them questions about how much they weigh, or what they like to eat, or how many steps it takes until they get out of breath. You're bringing this attention onto yourself, get over it. Keep it real, one way or another, and don't complain about the shit if you're indulging in some weirdos desire so you can acquire a new member. 

Yeah, I do think that guys that come onto girls and start asking them those kind of questions are complete and total weirdos and give other FAs a bad name, but are those guys supposed to think those questions would turn someone off after the exhibits they've been shown?


----------



## KHayes666

nykspree8 said:


> You know what I can't stand (and it might have been discussed, but after a full page of bickering I got annoyed and didn't want to go back any further)? When paysite models are like "OMG LOOK WHAT I ATE, I'm SO FAT HEHEHE!!! IT WAS LIKE 8 MILLION CALORIES, I HOPE I PUT ON LIKE 10 POUNDS!!! COME RUB MY BELLY!!!" And then they complain about FAs asking them questions about how much they weigh, or what they like to eat, or how many steps it takes until they get out of breath. You're bringing this attention onto yourself, get over it. Keep it real, one way or another, and don't complain about the shit if you're indulging in some weirdos desire so you can acquire a new member.
> 
> Yeah, I do think that guys that come onto girls and start asking them those kind of questions are complete and total weirdos and give other FAs a bad name, but are those guys supposed to think those questions would turn someone off after the exhibits they've been shown?



I think you answered your own complaint. 

The girls get asked all the damn time what their weight is, how much they gained, etc so they get tired of it....so when someone who knows them asks they're so burnt out from dealing with weirdos they don't have the patience anymore.

Paysite models, strippers, pro wrestlers, actors/actresses....everyone has to do something and talk to people they don't want to in order to garner fans and attention. 

As long as someone is respectful, it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## tonynyc

AnnMarie said:


> I'll answer. Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I think I'm in a unique situation because I've never had a modeling persona because I started out as me snapping pics, and now I just still do that, but it's not costing me an arm and a leg to keep it up and keep up with the "more pics, more pics" stuff.
> 
> I'm very WYSIWYG and there's no way I'm going to eat something, do something, wear something, act like something.... that's not me in some respect. If that's not marketable... eh, BFD. If someone digs it, super.
> 
> As you can probably guess, I'm ROLLING in dough from this business strategy.




I can imagine that things are tougher now given the amount of competition. I wonder if the natural progression of those that are in the paysite venture to

1. eventually own their own sites 
2. own a paysite that sponsors other models
3.if there is no competition in their area of residence - host BBW/BHM social events.


----------



## mergirl

See, the way i see it is that there is this sort of dissonence, which spreads through the whole of dims. I think there are people who come here to explore thier fantasies and there are those who come here to talk about their realities. I don't think these always mix well. Those who want to talk about reality and get to know people on a real level feel bad when they realise there are people who use dims purely for fantasy. Those who come here because of their fantasies get upset when there are people who talk about their real feelings 'if' they get in the way of their fantasies, especially if they are in direct conflict with them. I think this is the cause of a lot of friction on dimensons.


----------



## Fascinita

nykspree8 said:


> You know what I can't stand (and it might have been discussed, but after a full page of bickering I got annoyed and didn't want to go back any further)? When paysite models are like "OMG LOOK WHAT I ATE, I'm SO FAT HEHEHE!!! IT WAS LIKE 8 MILLION CALORIES, I HOPE I PUT ON LIKE 10 POUNDS!!! COME RUB MY BELLY!!!" And then they complain about FAs asking them questions about how much they weigh, or what they like to eat, or how many steps it takes until they get out of breath. You're bringing this attention onto yourself, get over it. Keep it real, one way or another, and don't complain about the shit if you're indulging in some weirdos desire so you can acquire a new member.
> 
> Yeah, I do think that guys that come onto girls and start asking them those kind of questions are complete and total weirdos and give other FAs a bad name, but are those guys supposed to think those questions would turn someone off *after the exhibits they've been shown*?



Don't you mean, "_...after the exihibits they've paid good money to see_"? I mean, am I nuts, or are the paysites and the content on the paysites not supported exactly by the $ paid by customers?

It looks like your position tries to exonerate "total weirdos" as passive victims of these "exhibits" while placing an awful lot of blame on women who are, after all, just doing their job.


----------



## superodalisque

i think maybe what we are really seeing here is the love/hate relationship in the sex industry between the people who are the "products and the people who are the customers. i have a feeling it has something important to do with promise making. models promise a fantasy for pay. customers promise to pay. but some go beyond and make emotional promises. they cross a line that might not be emotionally acceptable. i don't feel that customers understand or realize that they might be doing the same thing to paysite models that they feel are being done to them when they feel an implied or even a literal promise is made to gain or even to like the weight someone is at and the fantasy gets destroyed by the insistance of reality. namely customers are also guilty of not being real.

how many customers have made promises or statements to paysite models forgetting they are human? how many have pretended emotions they don't really feel? if you hear that you are beautiful and a guy would love to marry you have a relationship IRL etc... but maybe he wouldn't even have to go that far. maybe he might just promise his true friendship. but then, if a model has a problem and she is made painfully aware that these guys really don't care about anything but her showing him something... i mean the models are very intelligent women. i know they don't really believe any of it. but still it is a lie as well. and knowing about those lies can destroy someones ability to trust other people. maybe it sows doubt in the back of thier mind about everything they hear and every promise made to them? so the lack of truth telling by customers can be just as damaging to them and is just as insensitive.

for a lot of people it can be a rather cruel reality to even be aware that men can seperate themselves as easily and to the level that they can and can say so many emotional things that really mean nothing. i don't know, but maybe knowing that could somehow possibly affect a model's real relationships sometimes? maybe it could make someone not care so much about owing male customers the truth either? maybe they may subconsciously feel thats the price people need to pay for taking thier innocence and trust away? knowing that, maybe they have learned to seperate themselves from the "truth " the same way thier male customers have? do they really care any less about the difference between truth and fantasy than the customer does? after all if a customer can tell obvious lies why isn't she allowed to? even if you understand the dynamic intellectually the feeling of being lied to is not comfortable for most people--whether in a fantasy context or not. but before blaming the models maybe customers need to examine thier part of the truth telling dynamic. maybe the fact of that half of the truth in fantasy equation is being ignored might create some resentment too? i'm not sure if this makes sense at all but i was just thinking.


----------



## nykspree8

Fascinita said:


> Don't you mean, "_...after the exihibits they've paid good money to see_"? I mean, am I nuts, or are the paysites and the content on the paysites not supported exactly by the $ paid by customers?
> 
> It looks like your position tries to exonerate "total weirdos" as passive victims of these "exhibits" while placing an awful lot of blame on women who are, after all, just doing their job.



No, I'm not saying they are victims, but the exhibitionists shouldn't act like victims either and complain about the attention they brought upon themselves.


----------



## wrestlingguy

nykspree8 said:


> No, I'm not saying they are victims, but the exhibitionists shouldn't act like victims either and complain about the attention they brought upon themselves.



Claiming that they are exhibitionists is a BIG assumption on your part. Exhibitionism is only one of many reasons the women get into paysite modeling.


----------



## Fascinita

nykspree8 said:


> No, I'm not saying they are victims, but the exhibitionists shouldn't act like victims either and complain about the attention they brought upon themselves.



I apologize, but I'm confused about what you mean, nykspree.

Surely there is a limit to how much a model "owes" a customer for his $14.99?

Perhaps the models "complaining" (frankly, I'm not sure I understand what you mean by that, as I've only ever seen models be friendly and gracious when fans compliment their work, at least at Dimensions...) is a way of establishing boundaries?

You've admitted that some customers cross the line into weirdness, and yet you seem to be saying that it's the fault of the models, that they encourage it by selling these fantasies. It seems like you basically _want to leave it all up to the models to set limits_--after all, the guys don't have much control, according to your logic... it is always the "exhibits" that bring the weirdness out. 

And yet you _also_ seem to be complaining when the models try to set limits?



Or are you saying that anyone who models "brings" inappropriate behavior and attention upon herself, just by virtue of being a model? If this is what you mean, I think I have to disagree strongly.


----------



## Santaclear

nykspree8 said:


> You know what I can't stand (and it might have been discussed, but after a full page of bickering I got annoyed and didn't want to go back any further)? When paysite models are like "OMG LOOK WHAT I ATE, I'm SO FAT HEHEHE!!! IT WAS LIKE 8 MILLION CALORIES, I HOPE I PUT ON LIKE 10 POUNDS!!! COME RUB MY BELLY!!!" And then they complain about FAs asking them questions about how much they weigh, or what they like to eat, or how many steps it takes until they get out of breath. You're bringing this attention onto yourself, get over it. Keep it real, one way or another, and don't complain about the shit if you're indulging in some weirdos desire so you can acquire a new member.
> 
> Yeah, I do think that guys that come onto girls and start asking them those kind of questions are complete and total weirdos and give other FAs a bad name, but are those guys supposed to think those questions would turn someone off after the exhibits they've been shown?



So they're giving the customers/rubes "nymphomation" then. You can't expect them to keep playing the illusion up when they're not on the clock.


----------



## Wagimawr

Obviously not.

I've become convinced it's all a fraud.

PORN IS FAKE.


----------



## Mini

You could cut the sexual tension in this thread with a knife. Clearly someone needs a dickin'.


----------



## Fascinita

My advice? Don't let the tension rub your sack raw. You'll get what you "need" soon enough. Patience.


----------



## Mini

Fascinita said:


> My advice? Don't let the tension rub your sack raw. You'll get what you "need" soon enough. Patience.



I think I need therapy. Thank you for belittling my damage.


----------



## Fascinita

Mini said:


> I think I need therapy. Thank you for belittling my damage.



Oh, God. Did I just provide a therapeutic service? Not sure whether I should apologize or collect a fee.

I've heard of socialized medicine, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Mini

Fascinita said:


> Oh, God. Did I just provide a therapeutic service? Not sure whether I should apologize or collect a fee.
> 
> I've heard of socialized medicine, but this is ridiculous.



See, this is why whores should be covered by Medicare. I refuse to believe this thread would have been as lengthy and/or vitriolic had there been a big ol' orgy beforehand. The only people who put this much thought into pornography are the ones for whom it's not enough.


----------



## nykspree8

wrestlingguy said:


> Claiming that they are exhibitionists is a BIG assumption on your part. Exhibitionism is only one of many reasons the women get into paysite modeling.



I only used the word in relation to the post I was responding to, and no I don't think all pay-site models are doing what they do strictly to garner attention =) 



Fascinita said:


> I apologize, but I'm confused about what you mean, nykspree.
> 
> Surely there is a limit to how much a model "owes" a customer for his $14.99?
> 
> Perhaps the models "complaining" (frankly, I'm not sure I understand what you mean by that, as I've only ever seen models be friendly and gracious when fans compliment their work, at least at Dimensions...) is a way of establishing boundaries?
> 
> You've admitted that some customers cross the line into weirdness, and yet you seem to be saying that it's the fault of the models, that they encourage it by selling these fantasies. It seems like you basically _want to leave it all up to the models to set limits_--after all, the guys don't have much control, according to your logic... it is always the "exhibits" that bring the weirdness out.
> 
> And yet you _also_ seem to be complaining when the models try to set limits?
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you saying that anyone who models "brings" inappropriate behavior and attention upon herself, just by virtue of being a model? If this is what you mean, I think I have to disagree strongly.



What you're saying confuses me as much as what I'm saying apparently confuses you. If you want to look at this logically, would the models be bringing any inappropriate attention/behavior at all to themselves if they weren't models? No, right? And yeah, it is up to the models to set the limits, they run the site don't they? They choose what content is found on their pay site, not the customer. 

Unfortunately, if you want to market yourself to as many consumers as possible then you have to be multi-faceted and in the fat community that includes feederism and gaining. I'm not trying to put the blame for this unwanted attention solely on one of the two parties, but the blame can't be put solely on the FA, but more often than not, it is. And no, it's not here on Dims this occurs because it would be bad for business to blast a paying customer who compliments you, as much as you don't like the type of compliment you just received =)


----------



## nykspree8

wrestlingguy said:


> Claiming that they are exhibitionists is a BIG assumption on your part. Exhibitionism is only one of many reasons the women get into paysite modeling.



I only used the word in relation to the post I was responding to, and no I don't think all pay-site models are doing what they do strictly to garner attention =) 



Fascinita said:


> I apologize, but I'm confused about what you mean, nykspree.
> 
> Surely there is a limit to how much a model "owes" a customer for his $14.99?
> 
> Perhaps the models "complaining" (frankly, I'm not sure I understand what you mean by that, as I've only ever seen models be friendly and gracious when fans compliment their work, at least at Dimensions...) is a way of establishing boundaries?
> 
> You've admitted that some customers cross the line into weirdness, and yet you seem to be saying that it's the fault of the models, that they encourage it by selling these fantasies. It seems like you basically _want to leave it all up to the models to set limits_--after all, the guys don't have much control, according to your logic... it is always the "exhibits" that bring the weirdness out.
> 
> And yet you _also_ seem to be complaining when the models try to set limits?
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you saying that anyone who models "brings" inappropriate behavior and attention upon herself, just by virtue of being a model? If this is what you mean, I think I have to disagree strongly.



What you're saying confuses me as much as what I'm saying apparently confuses you. If you want to look at this logically, would the models be bringing any inappropriate attention/behavior at all to themselves if they weren't models? No, right? And yeah, it is up to the models to set the limits, they run the site don't they? They choose what content is found on their pay site, not the customer. 

Unfortunately, if you want to market yourself to as many consumers as possible then you have to be multi-faceted and in the fat community that includes feederism and gaining. I'm not trying to put the blame for this unwanted attention solely on one of the two parties, but the blame can't be put solely on the FA, but more often than not, it is. And no, it's not here on Dims this occurs because it would be bad for business to blast a paying customer who compliments you, as much as you don't like the type of compliment you just received =)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mini said:


> You could cut the sexual tension in this thread with a knife. Clearly someone needs a dickin'.



I needed that long before this thread, for the record.....:blush::doh:



Mini said:


> I think I need therapy. Thank you for belittling my damage.





Fascinita said:


> Oh, God. Did I just provide a therapeutic service? Not sure whether I should apologize or collect a fee.
> 
> I've heard of socialized medicine, but this is ridiculous.



It's okay....just refer him out to me. Gawd knows I'm cheap.......


----------



## Santaclear

Paysite customers - don't believe the nymphomercials. Do some research ahead of time if porn intelligence is a concern.


----------



## Santaclear

How do facesitting and squashing photo sets/videos affect intelligence? Has anyone looked into this?


----------



## AnnMarie

Santaclear said:


> How do facesitting and squashing photo sets/videos affect intelligence? Has anyone looked into this?




The victims of face-sitting and squashing are likely to come out a few IQ points shy - lack of oxygen and all. It's a tough gig, but someone's got to do it.


----------



## Fascinita

nykspree8 said:


> What you're saying confuses me as much as what I'm saying apparently confuses you.



I was using "confused" rhetorically, to point out what is clearly a logical contradiction: You seemed to be holding the models responsible for the behavior of their customers, yet you were complaining that the models tried to set limits.




> Unfortunately, if you want to market yourself to as many consumers as possible then you have to be multi-faceted and in the fat community that includes feederism and gaining. I'm not trying to put the blame for this unwanted attention solely on one of the two parties, but the blame can't be put solely on the FA, but more often than not, it is.



It did seem as though you were very upset that the models would be trying to set limits. And I don't know why that would be a problem, given that you recognize they have every right to do that.

In short, I'm not sure what there is to "blame" anyone about. If you're OK with the idea of models setting limits, you should be OK with their actually putting that idea into practice. 

I'm still not sure why it is that you were upset about models rejecting attention that crosses the line, as you expressed in the post that got this conversation rolling (see below).



nykspree8 said:


> You know what I can't stand (and it might have been discussed, but after a full page of bickering I got annoyed and didn't want to go back any further)? When paysite models are like "OMG LOOK WHAT I ATE, I'm SO FAT HEHEHE!!! IT WAS LIKE 8 MILLION CALORIES, I HOPE I PUT ON LIKE 10 POUNDS!!! COME RUB MY BELLY!!!" And then they complain about FAs asking them questions about how much they weigh, or what they like to eat, or how many steps it takes until they get out of breath. *You're bringing this attention onto yourself, get over it.* Keep it real, one way or another, and don't complain about the shit if you're indulging in some weirdos desire so you can acquire a new member.
> 
> Yeah, I do think that guys that come onto girls and start asking them those kind of questions are complete and total weirdos and give other FAs a bad name, but are those guys supposed to think those questions would turn someone off after the exhibits they've been shown?


----------



## nykspree8

You're making my head hurt. I don't even know if you're actually understanding, or reading, anything I said...or maybe you are but choose to interpret it in your own way, which is cool, I can't tell your brain how to work.


----------



## Fascinita

nykspree8 said:


> You're making my head hurt. I don't even know if you're actually understanding, or reading, anything I said...or maybe you are but choose to interpret it in your own way, which is cool, I can't tell your brain how to work.



Ouch. That sounds like it smarts. Aspirin?

But seriously, here's another contradiction: _Your_ head hurts, but it's _me_ whose brain doesn't work?

Feel better soon, hon.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

why would anyone be insulted? it's a sales pitch like any other lol Like at 4:30 am when you're watching the infomercial about the Ninja kitchen gadget and how it can change your life. You don't really think it will, do you? Maybe.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> why would anyone be insulted? it's a sales pitch like any other lol Like at 4:30 am when you're watching the infomercial about the Ninja kitchen gadget and how it can change your life. You don't really think it will, do you? Maybe.



Ninja Kitchen Gadget? SIGN ME UPPPP!! lol


----------



## Scarlette

Hmm ok well after reading about the first 4 pages I gave up following every post but I am a webgirl so sort of figured I would add my (canadian) 2 cents in...

I am not a gainer...I never claim to be BUT that being said I have crept up in my numbers in recent year or so (give or take 10-15 pounds). WHICH is funny given I am trying to lose a bit of it (no worries I am still going to be fluffy/thick/plump/fat etc) My "problem?" is that I "wear it well" (so I get told) and many never guess me to actually be 267 (last on scale week ago).

ANYWHO, My thing is that porn is generally something one relates to "fantasy" BUT I can see how the fantasy can be taken "away" when its obvious some of the claims one makes is false ie "look I really am X-amount of pounds...i really like girls etc etc" and they clearly are not/do not etc...
I am all for fantasy and imagination but when visually not what say you are then well it can take away from that fantasy. Again its like thinking talking to a super gorgeous phonegirl who is playing with herself etc when really they have a kid on the hip and cooking...if can imagine it cool but the instant the kid cries well that (i would think) would kill it
I hope this made sense.

OK that being said..I am typing this while eating a MEGA HUGE JUMBO Toblarone i got for christmas.


----------



## KHayes666

Scarlette said:


> Hmm ok well after reading about the first 4 pages I gave up following every post but I am a webgirl so sort of figured I would add my (canadian) 2 cents in...
> 
> I am not a gainer...I never claim to be BUT that being said I have crept up in my numbers in recent year or so (give or take 10-15 pounds). WHICH is funny given I am trying to lose a bit of it (no worries I am still going to be fluffy/thick/plump/fat etc) My "problem?" is that I "wear it well" (so I get told) and many never guess me to actually be 267 (last on scale week ago).
> 
> ANYWHO, My thing is that porn is generally something one relates to "fantasy" BUT I can see how the fantasy can be taken "away" when its obvious some of the claims one makes is false ie "look I really am X-amount of pounds...i really like girls etc etc" and they clearly are not/do not etc...
> I am all for fantasy and imagination but when visually not what say you are then well it can take away from that fantasy. Again its like thinking talking to a super gorgeous phonegirl who is playing with herself etc when really they have a kid on the hip and cooking...if can imagine it cool but the instant the kid cries well that (i would think) would kill it
> I hope this made sense.
> 
> OK that being said..I am typing this while eating a MEGA HUGE JUMBO Toblarone i got for christmas.



Makes a lot of sense actually, its what a lot of people are saying. Certain things can be suspended for disbelief but other times its too obviously phony and that's what kills it.

Like you said, if someone's good enough they can claim they're lying down playing with themselves when they actually be making pasta with a baby in her arm....now when the kid cries and you can hear the water bubbling, the caller has every right to go "um....wtf?" if he's paying money for the pleasure.

If I buy a 3 dollar clip from an unknown bbw claiming to be a single gainer and she lays on her bed talking about how fat she is and how bigger she wants to be.....and later on I find out on myspace she's actually married and not a gainer, I may or may not purchase another clip but the one I saw was suspending belief, not much to complain about.

Now, if I buy a 10 dollar clip from a more well known model claiming to be a single gainer and A. you can see the ring on her finger and B. hear a male cameraman in the background, kinda hard to suspend the disbelief.


----------



## nykspree8

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> why would anyone be insulted? it's a sales pitch like any other lol Like at 4:30 am when you're watching the infomercial about the Ninja kitchen gadget and how it can change your life. You don't really think it will, do you? Maybe.



Well I want the knives that can cut my shoes and cut stab through my walls :O


----------



## nykspree8

Fascinita said:


> Ouch. That sounds like it smarts. Aspirin?
> 
> But seriously, here's another contradiction: _Your_ head hurts, but it's _me_ whose brain doesn't work?
> 
> Feel better soon, hon.



Oh, and I never said your brain doesn't work /sigh, and don't you know headaches are usually just all in your mind? Aspirins are nothing but placebos so don't waste your money on them


----------



## katorade

nykspree8 said:


> Oh, and I never said your brain doesn't work /sigh, and don't you know headaches are usually just all in your mind? Aspirins are nothing but placebos so don't waste your money on them



LOL, you're kidding, right?


----------



## Fascinita

nykspree8 said:


> Oh, and I never said your brain doesn't work /sigh, and don't you know headaches are usually just all in your mind? Aspirins are nothing but placebos so don't waste your money on them



You seem to know a lot of medicinology. Perhaps a self-quackectomy is in order.


----------



## nykspree8

katorade said:


> LOL, you're kidding, right?



Nah, and figured I'd find a medical study for you to chew on  Now, if Dr. Nick Riviera tells me differently, then these Harvard quacks can shove their medical study up their asses!



> Researchers at the Harvard Medical School in Boston, Massachusetts examined the role of aspirin in prevention or treatment of migraines. As part of the ongoing Women's Health study, 1001 women with migraine attacks were assigned 100 mg of aspirin every other day or an aspirin placebo. The women were aged 45 years and older. Using questionnaires, migraine frequency, severity, duration, and degree of disability were assessed at 12 and 36 months after randomization. The women involved also kept diaries that recorded their migraine information. A small decrease in frequency was reported in the individuals receiving the aspirin. Only a 3.2% difference of reduction was reported between the placebo and control groups. Also, the placebo group reported a decrease in severity, duration, as well as migraine induced disability. Significant improvement statistically was not associated with the intake of aspirin.


----------



## Blackjack

nykspree8 said:


> Nah, and figured I'd find a medical study for you to chew on  Now, if Dr. Nick Riviera tells me differently, then these Harvard quacks can shove their medical study up their asses!



1. Not all headaches or pains that aspirin treats are migranes.

2. Not everyone here is a woman over the age of 45.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Blackjack said:


> 1. Not all headaches or pains that aspirin treats are migranes.
> 
> 2. Not everyone here is a woman over the age of 45.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i don't like where this thread went


----------



## nykspree8

disconnectedsmile said:


> i don't like where this thread went



It is sad, this did seem like it might have been a good thread at some point, but people will do anything to argue with someone on these boards, even when they are dead wrong, but hey, such is life.


----------



## AnnMarie

Well, you know what they say about the first step to curing a problem... 


Anyway, to get back on track, I still think it's a valid point that in our community (not porn land of the Americas, just here in fatville) that a customer could be turned off (feel as though they've been duped or fooled) by discovering that a model is not what she purports to be - be that 500lbs, an active gainer, hell even a foodee or pretending she has size 8 feet when they're really 11 - whatever the hell it is. 

We're not mainstream porn, it's a closer, more communicative relationship just due to the nature of our boards, of our interactions, of the internet in general, of the fact that a lot of it is softcore (or no core) and appeals to FAs on a GFE-level. So, you expect that she isn't bullshitting you about the fact that she is happy with herself and that she's not secretly planning to lose 200-400-500lbs (big numbers, meaning), or on a liquid diet when she's not stuffing cakes for vids, or something equally as "traitor-like" to what you perceive you're seeing/experiencing. 

If she is, I think it's reasonable that the product no longer appeals to you. Maybe because it's disingenuous, maybe because you feel like you got played like a fiddle (oh, this interests your dick and therefore your pursestrings? Then I am totally in to that!), or maybe you just don't like the vibe much once you've seen behind the curtain. They're all valid issues for a customer, as well as to the supplier of the goods. 

There's going to be a consumer for every type and style, those who want to feel more connected or that they "know" a person better, and those who are just there for the wank and the thanks.

I think if you're a model who panders to things that are not genuine to you, then you clearly run the risk of having members call you on it, not return, etc. And I think they should - if it really bothers them - only because maybe it would weed out some of fakey-fake stuff. Of course, side effect of that is that there's less product to choose from, less girls of different sizes/styles/varieties providing it. 

Tough call, almost have to be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Fascinita

AnnMarie said:


> I think if you're a model who panders to things that are not genuine to you, then you clearly run the risk of having members call you on it, not return, etc. And I think they should - if it really bothers them - only because maybe it would weed out some of fakey-fake stuff. Of course, side effect of that is that there's less product to choose from, less girls of different sizes/styles/varieties providing it.



Yeah, I think a lot of people who have stepped in here to express their being perplexed by the ideas being discussed in this thread have made clear that they feel more or less as you've recapped here.

I think the incredulity comes in when it's clear some of the attitudes exceed a reasonable "Well, this product is not to my liking, so I'm not going to plunk down my money for it and move on to something better" attitude.

I mean, language like "the models are lying" and "they're insulting our intelligence" and "they bring it on themselves," seems to speak to expectations that are not in line with the "Caveat emptor," free market ideas that are understood to be at work in the exchange of goods/services for money. If I didn't know better, I'd think we were talking about crime and punishment over here. They bring "what" on themselves, exactly?

If "not insulting my intelligence" were something anybody owed me _de facto_--if I was entitled to some kind of redress from having my intelligence insulted--I'd slap a lawsuit on this entire thread. I'd also take the makers of the Snuggie to task for making their product sound like it's the next best thing since sliced bread, when it's clearly just a polyester blanket with armholes. As it is... I understand that I have a choice to move on.


----------



## nykspree8

If you want to really stick it to the fakers, just cancel your subscription like AM said, plain and simple. I mean, this is what happens when a product marketed is not what it actually is. Word spreads like wildfire, customers don't return, and then the FTC comes in and throws its weight around if it's really a big deal. Well the FTC won't be stepping in when it comes to this kind of issue with porn, but maybe they should  ! Nah, it would never happen, they would probably just laugh up a storm if they read through this thread.


----------



## Wild Zero

It seems like we could avoid some of these feelings of "betrayal" if there were a fat porn equivalent to yelp, reasonable reviews written to inform potential customers of content, usability and consistency without defaming models.


----------



## Blackjack

Wild Zero said:


> It seems like we could avoid some of these feelings of "betrayal" if there were a fat porn equivalent to yelp, reasonable reviews written to inform potential customers of content, usability and consistency without defaming models.



I've actually been toying with the idea of doing this for a while.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Years ago I remember stumbling upon a review blog that belonged to panhype where he would review some of the paysites he'd seen. It was not well received by all from what I can recall. Not sure if it's still around. It might be a good idea to try to track it down if it still exists. It could serve as a model or a cautionary tale depending upon the outcome.


----------



## exile in thighville

AnnMarie said:


> I think if you're a model who panders to things that are not genuine to you, then you clearly run the risk of having members call you on it, not return, etc. And I think they should - if it really bothers them - only because maybe it would weed out some of fakey-fake stuff. Of course, side effect of that is that there's less product to choose from, less girls of different sizes/styles/varieties providing it.



this is pretty much the first and last word on the subject as far as i'm concerned*

*though i slightly disagree with the last sentence in theory; if people didn't buy the shitty product they'd have to hold out for a better one to exist


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Blackjack said:


> I've actually been toying with the idea of doing this for a while.



And by "toying", you mean?


----------



## Lovelyone

21 pages on this topic. It seems so logical and simple to me. If you don't like it, don't watch it. If it disturbs you that they lie, don't buy their products.


----------



## exile in thighville

Lovelyone said:


> 21 pages on this topic. It seems so logical and simple to me. If you don't like it, don't watch it. If it disturbs you that they lie, don't buy their products.



it was mentioned earlier that you don't know the product sucks until you buy

but yeah welcome to products i suppose


----------



## exile in thighville

wrestlingguy said:


> This now clusterfuck of a thread is prime example of why I never supported the FA/FFA *OR* the BBW forum to begin with.



i supported the forums. on another website.


----------



## wrestlingguy

exile in thighville said:


> i supported the forums. on another website.



Which One?


----------



## exile in thighville

one with antitrust laws


----------



## chocolate desire

I admit I have.. I had a mouthful of chocolate syrup and almost everyone knows I dislike chocolate BUT I pride myself in making MOST mens fantasy come true so if i get pleasure out of pleasing someone I dont think it is wrong.


tonynyc said:


> *N*ow to get this thread back on topic... I have a question for the Paysite Models if any chose to respond...
> 
> Have you ever found yourselves eating a specific type of food (that you would normally dislike) for the sake of doing a shoot or a fan's request...


----------



## chocolate desire

Why did I read that as antithurst laws:doh:



exile in thighville said:


> one with antitrust laws


----------



## katherine22

exile in thighville said:


> it was mentioned earlier that you don't know the product sucks until you buy
> 
> but yeah welcome to products i suppose




Pay your money take your chances.


----------



## Wild Zero

katherine22 said:


> Pay your money take your chances.



That's a really shitty attitude, would it fly on other sections of Dimensions?

"Hey guys, just letting you know that this theater I went to wasn't very fat friendly and they were extremely rude to me when I asked for assistance."



katherine22 said:


> Pay your money take your chances.



"Hey guys, I just need to vent a little bit over my health issues. Turns out my blood work got mixed up and now my insurance won't cover the prescription I need."



katherine22 said:


> Pay your money take your chances.


----------



## Fascinita

Wild Zero said:


> That's a *really shitty attitude*, would it fly on other sections of Dimensions?
> 
> "Hey guys, just letting you know that this theater I went to wasn't very fat friendly and they were extremely rude to me when I asked for assistance."
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, I just need to vent a little bit over my health issues. Turns out my blood work got mixed up and now my insurance won't cover the prescription I need."



Here's what the poll asked:
_
"does it *put you off* when you know a paysite model is lying about her wg interest?"_

Does it put you off?

We're talking about _not liking a product_ here. Not talking about activism or the evils of Big Corporate causing people to miss their medication.

Curious to see what other issues you think are on par with the one at hand here.

PS - Telling her she's got a shitty attitude is uncalled for.


----------



## Wild Zero

She was addressing Dan's post, not the poll question.

Sorry if I thought the FA/FFA forum wasn't the appropriate place to be dismissive of FA/FFA issues. 

Again, how appropriate would it be to post something that shitty anywhere else on Dimensions?

(look an example using a product!)
It sucks Old Navy stores don't carry Women's Plus, I've had to return stuff and pay a restocking fee because I couldn't try it on for fit. 



katherine22 said:


> Pay your money take your chances.






Fascinita said:


> Here's what the poll asked:
> _
> "does it *put you off* when you know a paysite model is lying about her wg interest?"_
> 
> Does it put you off?
> 
> We're talking about _not liking a product_ here. Not talking about social injustice or the evils of Big Corporate causing people to miss their medication.
> 
> Curious to see what other issues you think are on par with the one at hand here.
> 
> PS - Telling her she's got a shitty attitude is uncalled for.



PS- Do you just troll Dims all day looking to get offended?


----------



## Fascinita

Wild Zero said:


> She was addressing Dan's post, not the poll question.
> 
> Sorry if I thought the FA/FFA forum wasn't the appropriate place to be dismissive of FA/FFA issues.
> 
> Again, how appropriate would it be to post something that shitty anywhere else on Dimensions?
> 
> (look an example using a product!)
> It sucks Old Navy stores don't carry Women's Plus, I've had to return stuff and pay a restocking fee because I couldn't try it on for fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Do you just troll Dims all day looking to get offended?



I'm not offended. Just trying to help keep the dialogue from sinking to the level of flinging ad hominems.

Your example does concern a product but doesn't quite "rise" to the level of that presented in the OP because you're not disparaging an entire group of people, many of whom are active members of these forums, in what should've been a simple question about preferences. Bashing/disparaging groups or individuals is against FA forum rules.

PS - Bashing/disparaging of groups or individuals is against FA forum rules. Have a good night!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Fascinita said:


> I'm not offended. Just trying to help keep the dialogue from sinking to the level of flinging ad hominems.
> 
> Your example does concern a product but doesn't quite "rise" to the level of that presented in the OP because you're not disparaging an entire group of people, many of whom are active members of these forums, in what should've been a simple question about preferences. Bashing/disparaging groups or individuals is against FA forum rules.
> 
> PS - Bashing/disparaging of groups or individuals is against FA forum rules. Have a good night!



Thank you for helping police the FA/FFA board. It's really helpful. What group or individual did he bash? None. He took issue with somebody's dismissive attitude towards FA that subscribe to paysites.

What Wild Zero was pointing out was the disparity between what other people want to get away with posting on the FA board (and the Weight Board) and what they'd find acceptable on parts of this forum geared towards BBW or SSBBW. How would you take it if Wild Zero went to the Clothing section and was that dismissive about Old Navy not having Plus Sizes? You'd say he's not a BBW and this doesn't concern him and besides he can buy clothes in any number of a thousand stores, so he should butt out. Ditto on the complaints about a movie theater not being fat friendly.

I haven't seen the BBW Board or any other board have to restate its rules because there is such an influx of FAs or FFAs going to those boards and causing problems. This is the FA Board and it's about topics of concern to FAs. It's not an effing free-for-all for others to come to and criticize the nature of the discussion or anyone's right to even have the discussion. And before you take off on some tangent, the fact that you all get moderated and reported when you disrespect other people's issues has nothing to do with the supposed lack of Size Acceptance on Dims and it's not indicative of anyone having a poor attitude towards fat women, it's because some of you are either unable or unwilling to keep from harshing on people who want to talk about stuff that doesn't concern you.

And no. The fact of you being fat does not necessarily equal you needing a voice in any FA discussion. Do you want FAs to particpate in every thread you have? No, this is not "We want fatties to shut up and go away unless we're masturbating to them" it's "We want non FAs to shut up and go away when they have nothing to contribute to the discussion except criticism and letting others know how offensive we are."


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> Thank you for helping police the FA/FFA board. It's really helpful. What group or individual did he bash? None. He took issue with somebody's dismissive attitude towards FA that subscribe to paysites.
> 
> What Wild Zero was pointing out was the disparity between what other people want to get away with posting on the FA board (and the Weight Board) and what they'd find acceptable on parts of this forum geared towards BBW or SSBBW. How would you take it if Wild Zero went to the Clothing section and was that dismissive about Old Navy not having Plus Sizes? You'd say he's not a BBW and this doesn't concern him and besides he can buy clothes in any number of a thousand stores, so he should butt out. Ditto on the complaints about a movie theater not being fat friendly.
> 
> I haven't seen the BBW Board or any other board have to restate its rules because there is such an influx of FAs or FFAs going to those boards and causing problems. This is the FA Board and it's about topics of concern to FAs. It's not an effing free-for-all for others to come to and criticize the nature of the discussion or anyone's right to even have the discussion. And before you take off on some tangent, the fact that you all get moderated and reported when you disrespect other people's issues has nothing to do with the supposed lack of Size Acceptance on Dims and it's not indicative of anyone having a poor attitude towards fat women, it's because some of you are either unable or unwilling to keep from harshing on people who want to talk about stuff that doesn't concern you.
> 
> And no. The fact of you being fat does not necessarily equal you needing a voice in any FA discussion. Do you want FAs to particpate in every thread you have? No, this is not "We want fatties to shut up and go away unless we're masturbating to them" it's "We want non FAs to shut up and go away when they have nothing to contribute to the discussion except criticism and letting others know how offensive we are."



Sorry to disagree but what Katherine said is far less destructive due to the fact paysite content is nothing like actual clothing or getting blood work messed up. I too have a "pay your money, take your chances" philosophy when purchasing paysite content because sometimes I have no idea what I'm going to get.

However, any BBW who says FA's should butt out of size issues such as non-friendly movie theaters or buying clothes really needs to can it. Us F/A's could be married to, dating or even just being friends with SSBBW/SSBHM and have to accommodate for their significant others. I as an F/A have to think about movie theater seats and restaurant booths because I care about my partner.

Now I agree in the fact that I as a thin male have absolutely no idea what its like to worry about booths and shopping as an individual, but when it comes to dating and accommodating then I have every right to give my two cents about size issues because I may be seeing them right in front of my face. If my g/f can't fit into a booth or wear a certain size clothes, then I have to take notice and look for fat friendly places and stores. 

Just because I'm a thin male doesn't mean I have to butt out, it means that I have to take even MORE notice because I may have to deal with the issues and be more mindful of others.


----------



## exile in thighville

chocolate desire said:


> Why did I read that as antithurst laws:doh:



your best post ever and i'm not being sarcastic


----------



## exile in thighville

katherine22 said:


> Pay your money take your chances.



that's basically what this thread is the opposite of


----------



## exile in thighville

Fascinita said:


> I'm not offended. Just trying to help keep the dialogue from sinking to the level of flinging ad hominems.
> 
> Your example does concern a product but doesn't quite "rise" to the level of that presented in the OP because you're not disparaging an entire group of people, many of whom are active members of these forums, in what should've been a simple question about preferences. Bashing/disparaging groups or individuals is against FA forum rules.
> 
> PS - Bashing/disparaging of groups or individuals is against FA forum rules. Have a good night!



this is just a little tiresome


----------



## LoveBHMS

A discussion about booths or movie seating would reasonably apply to both fat people (what restaurant or movie theater to avoid) and FAs (same reason, because you might be out with a fat person and not want to go someplace without appropriate seating.) OTOH, if there was a discussion on the BBW board about how somebody was expressing anger over having gone to a movie and found the armrest didn't go up, you can't go in there and say "Hey look, if you're fat and want to see movies, you just have to pay the ticket price and take your chances and not go back there again if the seats were not comfortable."

I'm not sure where mixing up bloodwork has to do with size, but again, I can see where Wild Zero was going with this. His point, and mine, was the imbalance as to what's appropriate to add to a discussion that wasn't aimed at you to begin with. 

There is a difference between you and Dan (as two straight, male, FA porn consumers) discussion your attitudes towards clips for sale and somebody who doesn't fall into that category coming into your discussion and critiquing the fact that you're having it. You and Dan might have a talk and disagree about whether a particular girl was hot, but I think non-FAs need to tread lightly when they feel the need to tell you you're misogynistic uncaring jerks who only want to objectify women and are overconcerned with outward appearance and only care about the fat and not the human its attached to.


----------



## Santaclear

katherine22 said:


> Pay your money take your chances.





Wild Zero said:


> That's a really shitty attitude, would it fly on other sections of Dimensions?
> 
> "Hey guys, just letting you know that this theater I went to wasn't very fat friendly and they were extremely rude to me when I asked for assistance."
> 
> "Hey guys, I just need to vent a little bit over my health issues. Turns out my blood work got mixed up and now my insurance won't cover the prescription I need."



Not sure I completely agree with Katherine's post, but WZ, I think you're over the top to call it "a really shitty attitude." She deserves more respect than that. Sure, as an FA you're mad that she spoke (that's how it reads to me) but your "examples" are drama and whine. You're super sharp when it comes to politics and racism, why lose that when women speak up on the FA board?


----------



## superodalisque

nykspree8 said:


> ...When paysite models are like "OMG LOOK WHAT I ATE, I'm SO FAT HEHEHE!!! IT WAS LIKE 8 MILLION CALORIES, I HOPE I PUT ON LIKE 10 POUNDS!!! COME RUB MY BELLY!!!" And then they complain about FAs asking them questions about how much they weigh, or what they like to eat, or how many steps it takes until they get out of breath. You're bringing this attention onto yourself, get over it. Keep it real, one way or another, and don't complain about the shit if you're indulging in some weirdos desire so you can acquire a new member.
> 
> Yeah, I do think that guys that come onto girls and start asking them those kind of questions are complete and total weirdos and give other FAs a bad name, but are those guys supposed to think those questions would turn someone off after the exhibits they've been shown?




i kinda agree with this. it is an odd double standard and it must be confusing to people who don't really understand things and are new to stuff in particular. if i were an FA it would concern me if i got one treatment in one place and then when i approached the situation somewhere else i recieved an entirely different reaction from the same person and even saw myself characterized as a freak and a lowlife. it would be disturbing and kind of cruel. 

maybe the real problem is that people don't quite know how to merge fantasy and reality in a way that doesn't disrespect anybody. that goes both ways. FAs disrespect the models so its not odd to find that the models would also disrespect FAs. the push and pull is odd because from the very beginning most things about the relationship between the two groups is based on a lie. i'm not surprised there is so much animous in a situation like that. what's even more odd is that when you are a BBW IRL and you try to tell the truth both groups attack you and you get accused of trying to destroy a fantasy thats not really working for people anyway. and, on top of that its affecting you badly because you have to deal with the overflow and the backlash because FAs are laying paysite expectations at the feet of real women. 

i find it all very confusing. what is it that you all really want from each other? why all of the half truths about everything? why can't you all just lay down some expectations and ground rules and agree? i mean even if you go to a strip club they have club rules. if anyone goes outside of the rules its outside and on thier own time. why isn't that possible? maybe because in the BBW porn world RL and fantasy overlap much more than in the rest of the porn industry? lots of FAs do date web models and meet them IRL through websites and events. so that probably makes things a lot more tricky than it might in another situation and i can understand that. 

as a BBW IRL i resent having to deal with guys who've been shaped by all of this and bring it to my door. i also resent the lack of responsibility people take for not making things clear to people about where the real line between fantasy and reality is. it makes me sad as well as a BBW to realize that a lot of people who say they are proud to be who and what they are are just posing and often miserable in their own skin. and then on top of it to say you have nothing to do with SA... its even sadder. so maybe what this all might teach some newbie FAs and even some old ones is that if you really want to know how a fat woman really feels you can't be asking someone you have to pay to deal with you. please seperate the two groups because we are not exactly the same. we have different goals. so when you approach a fat woman IRL leave that stuff on the paysite where it belongs. it will help you to be happier too.


----------



## katherine22

exile in thighville said:


> that's basically what this thread is the opposite of



Excuse me we are not talking about paying $50,000 a year to attend the college of your choice with aguarantee of quality, put it in perspective you are buying fantasy from a pay site model. What the hell do you want, a 15 page disclaimer?


----------



## katherine22

Wild Zero said:


> That's a really shitty attitude, would it fly on other sections of Dimensions?
> 
> "Hey guys, just letting you know that this theater I went to wasn't very fat friendly and they were extremely rude to me when I asked for assistance."
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, I just need to vent a little bit over my health issues. Turns out my blood work got mixed up and now my insurance won't cover the prescription I need."




Give me a break - how soft of a landing do you need in life. So much of life is a chance with no guarantees - same with paysite models.


----------



## Tina

LoveBHMS said:


> I haven't seen the BBW Board or any other board have to restate its rules because there is such an influx of FAs or FFAs going to those boards and causing problems.


You might not have seen it, but as one of the ones to send out warning PMs and posts, as well as infractions and such, I can tell you that it has happened. Just because you haven't see it that doesn't mean it isn't going on.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Why would someone that isn't here for the BBW Board be aware of it's happenings anyway? I have seen people be warned and posts deleted. Some people go over there just looking to pick a fight. I had to report a post on some guy because he went into my abusive relationships thread talking about how women lie about being abused and should never be believed. I have seen guys over there to personally attack one of the BBW, disparaging her repeatedly for her opinion....even after having other BBW tell them it's not the appropriate place for such things. 
Some go into thread after thread made about BBW just to get drama going though they claim to be here for "other" reasons. Pretending it doesn't happen doesn't give anyone's statements clout. 

Oh and comparing being disappointed over a paysite to someone's health care issues seems asinine.


----------



## The Fez

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some people go over there just looking to pick a fight.



This happens in both forums. One isn't better than the other.

But, since plenty of people can't just let things go on this forum, I'm sure this thread'll go on for another week with pretty much the same thing repeated over and over, until it gets locked.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Fez said:


> This happens in both forums. One isn't better than the other.
> 
> But, since plenty of people can't just let things go on this forum, I'm sure this thread'll go on for another week with pretty much the same thing repeated over and over, until it gets locked.



I didn't say it didn't happen here....was protesting the statement someone made that it doesn't happen on the BBW Board. It was important to clarify 

Oh and yeah.....people carrying on about BBW doesn't derail the thread at all.


----------



## chocolate desire

I know that my site and I am almost all the ones under my webmaster gives a refund within a time limit if you are not satisfied with the content.



katherine22 said:


> Pay your money take your chances.


----------



## The Fez

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I didn't say it didn't happen here....was protesting the statement someone made that it doesn't happen on the BBW Board. It was important to clarify
> 
> Oh and yeah.....people carrying on about BBW doesn't derail the thread at all.



Ah, well, I figured I should probably actually read the thread if I'm going to contribute something critical (and hypocritical in a sense)

I'm not sure I have the energy for it :/


----------



## TraciJo67

katherine22 said:


> Excuse me we are not talking about paying $50,000 a year to attend the college of your choice with aguarantee of quality, put it in perspective you are buying fantasy from a pay site model. What the hell do you want, a 15 page disclaimer?



When I don't like the way that a business sells its product, I usually just go elsewhere without wasting my breath on a complaint. If it's a really egregious problem, perhaps I'd speak to the store owner or write a letter to corporate HQ. I do expect to get what I pay for, and I suppose that a good wank is as important to the wanker as a sweater that doesn't fall apart upon first wash is to me ... but in both cases, what does it net the complainer to whine about it HERE? To that end, I agree with you, Katherine. And yes, perspective: An unhappy wank being compared to the inability to find good medical care or even seating at a public venue??!!?!?!


----------



## wrestlingguy

TraciJo67 said:


> When I don't like the way that a business sells its product, I usually just go elsewhere without wasting my breath on a complaint. If it's a really egregious problem, perhaps I'd speak to the store owner or write a letter to corporate HQ. I do expect to get what I pay for, and I suppose that a good wank is as important to the wanker as a sweater that doesn't fall apart upon first wash is to me ... but in both cases, what does it net the complainer to whine about it HERE? To that end, I agree with you, Katherine. And yes, perspective: An unhappy wank being compared to the inability to find good medical care or even seating at a public venue??!!?!?!



I wasn't going to return to this clusterfuck of a thread, but I wanted to add my insight as to WHY it nets the complainer to whine about it HERE.

Everything that you mention, restaurant, clothing, etc., are not SEX.

I believe that men have taken porn, and somehow made it greater than that.
When I owned my video stores back in the day, there used to be a couple of guys that drove around in vans, and delivered porn to my stores. We had a large selection of adult titles, and prided ourselves in our advertising as such. I trusted these guys to supply me with the "best" based on what I told them rented well (porn demographics).

I didn't watch them, but did my homework, because I saw how important a guy with a hard on was to my business, making my living at $2 a transaction.

A few years later, a publication called "Adult Video News" came out. 

From Wikipedia:


> Adult Video News (AVN or AVN Magazine) is an American trade journal that covers the adult video industry. The New York Times notes that AVN is to pornographic films what Billboard is to records. AVN sponsors an annual convention in Las Vegas, Nevada along with an award show for the adult industry modeled after the Oscars.
> 
> AVN rates adult films and track news developments in the industry. An AVN issue can feature over 500 movie reviews.



My point here is the man with a hard on theory. These guys used to come into my store and describe a scene, and insist that the girl was orgasming for real JUST as the guy was, the simultaneous climax!

I think in most cases that couldn't be further from the truth. I knew some of the actresses (the local conventions were held in Atlantic City, 2 miles from my flagship store in Ventnor), and they would often laugh at how gullible the guys who watched the videos were, believing that this crap was real, while in reality they were thinking about getting their car worked on, or picking up dinner later that night.

But, magazines like AVN (and later sites on the net) perpetuated this myth about reality vs. "reality", and that is what I think has led us to this thread.

Let's face it, there's a wealth of spank fodder. We even have dudes who steal bash pics and post them on skeezy Yahoo groups or posting forums (which I won't mention by name, so not to give some of the skeezers new places to go). These places, however, are free.

So, the afficianado of BBW porn needs to know that what he's paying for is REAL, that his wank is based on an element of reality, rather than fantasy, because, in the BBW world, fantasy sucks 

The best analogy I can make is the large volume of hate mail that I recieved when Carla and I were together from guys who wanted me dead simply because I was married to Asshley, and it ruined their fantasy of being with her. Whether it was in reality, or in their minds, I was in the way, fucking up their hard ons. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## tonynyc

wrestlingguy said:


> I wasn't going to return to this clusterfuck of a thread, but I wanted to add my insight as to WHY it nets the complainer to whine about it HERE.
> 
> Everything that you mention, restaurant, clothing, etc., are not SEX.
> 
> I believe that men have taken porn, and somehow made it greater than that.
> When I owned my video stores back in the day, there used to be a couple of guys that drove around in vans, and delivered porn to my stores. We had a large selection of adult titles, and prided ourselves in our advertising as such. I trusted these guys to supply me with the "best" based on what I told them rented well (porn demographics).
> 
> I didn't watch them, but did my homework, because I saw how important a guy with a hard on was to my business, making my living at $2 a transaction.
> 
> A few years later, a publication called "Adult Video News" came out.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> My point here is the man with a hard on theory. These guys used to come into my store and describe a scene, and insist that the girl was orgasming for real JUST as the guy was, the simultaneous climax!
> 
> I think in most cases that couldn't be further from the truth. I knew some of the actresses (the local conventions were held in Atlantic City, 2 miles from my flagship store in Ventnor), and they would often laugh at how gullible the guys who watched the videos were, believing that this crap was real, while in reality they were thinking about getting their car worked on, or picking up dinner later that night.
> 
> But, magazines like AVN (and later sites on the net) perpetuated this myth about reality vs. "reality", and that is what I think has led us to this thread.
> 
> Let's face it, there's a wealth of spank fodder. We even have dudes who steal bash pics and post them on skeezy Yahoo groups or posting forums (which I won't mention by name, so not to give some of the skeezers new places to go). These places, however, are free.
> 
> So, the afficianado of BBW porn needs to know that what he's paying for is REAL, that his wank is based on an element of reality, rather than fantasy, because, in the BBW world, fantasy sucks
> 
> The best analogy I can make is the large volume of hate mail that I recieved when Carla and I were together from *guys who wanted me dead simply because I was married to Asshley, and it ruined their fantasy of being with her. Whether it was in reality, or in their minds, I was in the way, fucking up their hard ons. *
> I hope that helps.



*T*hat is just fucked up and crazy that these kind of wackos are out there :doh:


----------



## LoveBHMS

katherine22 said:


> Excuse me we are not talking about paying $50,000 a year to attend the college of your choice with aguarantee of quality, put it in perspective you are buying fantasy from a pay site model. What the hell do you want, a 15 page disclaimer?



Why does it matter if it's not $50,000? If he pays for something he expects to get it. What price for goods and services is it acceptable to start complaining at?

Yeah but beyond that, this is a discussion about porn consumption, not a discussion about whether or not it's appropriate to have the discussion.


----------



## LillyBBBW

KHayes666 said:


> *Sorry to disagree but what Katherine said is far less destructive due to the fact paysite content is nothing like actual clothing or getting blood work messed up. I too have a "pay your money, take your chances" philosophy when purchasing paysite content because sometimes I have no idea what I'm going to get.*
> 
> However, any BBW who says FA's should butt out of size issues such as non-friendly movie theaters or buying clothes really needs to can it. Us F/A's could be married to, dating or even just being friends with SSBBW/SSBHM and have to accommodate for their significant others. I as an F/A have to think about movie theater seats and restaurant booths because I care about my partner.
> 
> Now I agree in the fact that I as a thin male have absolutely no idea what its like to worry about booths and shopping as an individual, but when it comes to dating and accommodating then I have every right to give my two cents about size issues because I may be seeing them right in front of my face. If my g/f can't fit into a booth or wear a certain size clothes, then I have to take notice and look for fat friendly places and stores.
> 
> Just because I'm a thin male doesn't mean I have to butt out, it means that I have to take even MORE notice because I may have to deal with the issues and be more mindful of others.



Plus sized clothing at Old Navy is only available online. You can't walk in to a brick and mortar store and try the clothing before you buy. Like with paysites, you take your chances and order the stuff according to the description even though you can't actually see the item up close till it's too late. It may not fit, it may be a rag, the wrong material, etc. - you take your chances with it when you buy. 

Bearing this in mind though you can return items to ON that don't meet with muster. You can complain about the store always selling crap, gripe on an oline forum with other disgruntled patrons, erect a poll asking others for their experiences and input or contact the store directly with a scathing letter of disapproval. Its a matter of opinion as always and while one person's experiences will be stellar, another's may not be. If I didnt have such a fat ass in the first place I wouldn't have to shop online at ON at all but it would be inappropriate and rude for you to say so to me in a forum where I've been invited to share my opinion. I think that's what WZ was getting at with the shitty attitude comment.


----------



## mediaboy

Her fat is real, her love is not.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> There is a difference between you and Dan (as two straight, male, FA porn consumers) discussion your attitudes towards clips for sale and somebody who doesn't fall into that category coming into your discussion and critiquing the fact that you're having it. You and Dan might have a talk and disagree about whether a particular girl was hot, *but I think non-FAs need to tread lightly when they feel the need to tell you you're misogynistic uncaring jerks who only want to objectify women and are overconcerned with outward appearance and only care about the fat and not the human its attached to.*



I don't let it bother me one bit. 

In my mind, the people who blindly call us names based on internet outlook are just stupid, hypocritical fishmongers who don't know what true size acceptance is.

For example, in real life Dan and I have done more for size acceptance than the U.T.O.C. ever had or will, so when one or both of us says something snotty on a forum and some yahoo points a finger and says "MISOGYNY!" that's when I roll my eyes and laugh because they have no idea what they are talking about.

To these people, it doesn't matter we treat our significant others very well, it doesn't matter if we do our best to accomodate supersized friends and it doesn't matter that we attend bashes and have a good time praising size acceptance.....because we want our paysite quality to improve or we slide down the waterslide screaming "I LOVE FAT PEOPLEEEEEE!!!" we're classified as shallow, uncaring jerks. If they want to blindly think and or believe that, I won't stop them because its their own fault for not seeking the truth.

Hell, my g/f and one of my best female friends get the most laughs out of me being called a misogynist because its about as far from the truth as it can be. I can't speak for Dan, but when I get called names it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Teleute

katherine22 said:


> Excuse me we are not talking about paying $50,000 a year to attend the college of your choice with aguarantee of quality, put it in perspective you are buying fantasy from a pay site model. What the hell do you want, a 15 page disclaimer?



Sure, it's not the biggest deal in the world - but I still feel like I have the right to be annoyed by it if I pay for something that turns out to be crap, no? It's kind of like if I bought a meal at a restaurant, which is a lot closer to the price range of a site subscription than the college or health issues. If I get wilted lettuce, a tough burnt steak, and a gloppy congealed mess of a soup, I'm not going to be happy about it - and I hardly think that's unreasonable, despite the relatively insignificant price tag. I'm not going to consider it a huge affront or spend hours moping about it, but I'm certainly not going back, and I would tell my friends to avoid the place.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> In my mind, the people who blindly call us names based on internet outlook are just stupid, hypocritical fishmongers who don't know what true size acceptance is.



Not too sure if i am a fishmounger or not, but i would be interested to hear what your idea of true size acceptance is.


----------



## LoveBHMS

mergirl said:


> Not too sure if i am a fishmounger or not, but i would be interested to hear what your idea of true size acceptance is.



I think what he means is that the criticism on here is often misdirected, and that it's ridiculous to out-of-the-closet FAs like him to get called names and have personal qualities attached to them that largely don't match up with who they really are or how they really think or act towards fat people.


----------



## butch

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, size acceptance activism is not just making the world safer for an FA's erection. It is great and wonderful that there are FAs out and about, praising their love of the fatties to anyone who will listen, but if one's concern for the well being and equality of fat people start and end with their attraction to them, then that isn't a size acceptance of the first order.

If you deeply care for the well being of the fatties that don't turn you on, including the fatties of the gender you're not attracted to, then yes, you're a champion of size acceptance. Otherwise, the hierarchy of 'who' has done more for size acceptance is really besides the point. Outside of the echo chamber of the sex-oriented fattie culture, nobody measures size acceptance in terms of the ease in which fat people and their smaller admirers are able to meet, socialize, and date. They measure it in terms of access to health care, decent employment, and lack of harrassment in media and on the street, for a start. If being an FA in and of itself affects those issues in a postive way for fat people, then please let me know. Otherwise, lets try and keep our persepctive when it comes to fat attraction and fat activism, and who is 'more' of a hero of size acceptance.


----------



## LillyBBBW

butch said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, size acceptance activism is not just making the world safer for an FA's erection. It is great and wonderful that there are FAs out and about, praising their love of the fatties to anyone who will listen, but if one's concern for the well being and equality of fat people start and end with their attraction to them, then that isn't a size acceptance of the first order.
> 
> If you deeply care for the well being of the fatties that don't turn you on, including the fatties of the gender you're not attracted to, then yes, you're a champion of size acceptance. Otherwise, the hierarchy of 'who' has done more for size acceptance is really besides the point. Outside of the echo chamber of the sex-oriented fattie culture, nobody measures size acceptance in terms of the ease in which fat people and their smaller admirers are able to meet, socialize, and date. They measure it in terms of access to health care, decent employment, and lack of harrassment in media and on the street, for a start. If being an FA in and of itself affects those issues in a postive way for fat people, then please let me know. Otherwise, lets try and keep our persepctive when it comes to fat attraction and fat activism, and who is 'more' of a hero of size acceptance.



Very well put butch.


----------



## LoveBHMS

butch said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, size acceptance activism is not just making the world safer for an FA's erection. It is great and wonderful that there are FAs out and about, praising their love of the fatties to anyone who will listen, but if one's concern for the well being and equality of fat people start and end with their attraction to them, then that isn't a size acceptance of the first order.
> 
> If you deeply care for the well being of the fatties that don't turn you on, including the fatties of the gender you're not attracted to, then yes, you're a champion of size acceptance. Otherwise, the hierarchy of 'who' has done more for size acceptance is really besides the point. Outside of the echo chamber of the sex-oriented fattie culture, nobody measures size acceptance in terms of the ease in which fat people and their smaller admirers are able to meet, socialize, and date. They measure it in terms of access to health care, decent employment, and lack of harrassment in media and on the street, for a start. If being an FA in and of itself affects those issues in a postive way for fat people, then please let me know. Otherwise, lets try and keep our persepctive when it comes to fat attraction and fat activism, and who is 'more' of a hero of size acceptance.



Butch I have to respectfully disagree with you on this.

When there are threads on here asking to share "What you've done for Size Acceptance" there are usually several threads about hosting bashes, or even just posts saying "I walk around in public with my fat partner". Now I know saying that taking somebody out in public shouldn't be a big deal, but to some people it is, and to some people just being an out FA is promoting Size Acceptance because it is showing the world where your "erections" come from (not sure what the FFA version of this is....clitoral hard on?) and letting the world at large know that FAs exist. If two gay people walk around holding hands, no, that's not the same thing as putting HRC in your will or donating money to Barney Frank's re-election campaign, but it is taking your place in the world and laying truth to the fact that your sexuality is normal and you deserve a "place at the table".

And while I don't know this for sure, I'm guessing that it's possible, or even likely that a nascent FA might be staying at a hotel where the bashes are held or see one of the group outings in a restaurant and think "Oh wow....I like that..." and maybe next time he sees a SSBBW he'll hit on her because he saw other guys doing it. Or maybe that nascent FA is a hiring manager for a company or a medical student as well, and seeing the fatties en masse having a good time makes him more cognizant in later years of ensuring there are armless chairs in an office where a job interview is taking place or hospital gowns for SSBBW in his hospital.

And as far as street harassment goes, all i can say is the more normal and common it is to see women groping hot fat guys in public (hey, I switched genders in my example for equal time) the more normal and common it's going to seem and i think harassment in general will either go down or be more frowned upon.


----------



## Santaclear

The erection is the FA's calling card and single most noble trait.


----------



## butch

LoveBHMS said:


> Butch I have to respectfully disagree with you on this.
> 
> When there are threads on here asking to share "What you've done for Size Acceptance" there are usually several threads about hosting bashes, or even just posts saying "I walk around in public with my fat partner". Now I know saying that taking somebody out in public shouldn't be a big deal, but to some people it is, and to some people just being an out FA is promoting Size Acceptance because it is showing the world where your "erections" come from (not sure what the FFA version of this is....clitoral hard on?) and letting the world at large know that FAs exist. If two gay people walk around holding hands, no, that's not the same thing as putting HRC in your will or donating money to Barney Frank's re-election campaign, but it is taking your place in the world and laying truth to the fact that your sexuality is normal and you deserve a "place at the table".
> 
> And while I don't know this for sure, I'm guessing that it's possible, or even likely that a nascent FA might be staying at a hotel where the bashes are held or see one of the group outings in a restaurant and think "Oh wow....I like that..." and maybe next time he sees a SSBBW he'll hit on her because he saw other guys doing it. Or maybe that nascent FA is a hiring manager for a company or a medical student as well, and seeing the fatties en masse having a good time makes him more cognizant in later years of ensuring there are armless chairs in an office where a job interview is taking place or hospital gowns for SSBBW in his hospital.



I get what you're saying (and I agree), but I'm not sure I said that FAs weren't doing anything for Size Acceptance, but that the degree of their activism is not at the top of the hierarchy. I've always felt (and said it here, at some point in the past) that sex, relationships, and social spaces for fat people are part of the movement, and a necessary part of the movement. 

However, if FAs don't think about the larger picture of size acceptance (is in, do they care if all fatties, of all genders, ages, and races, get equality and decent treatment by the society they live in), and their only motivation is because it aids in their own sexual/dating life, then I don't find that type of activism to be any 'better' than the activism of a fat woman whose major form of size activism is participation in the fatosphere, which is what KHayes is saying. 

Plus, I've read it at Dims many times, and it is a pet peeve of mine, when male FAs brag about their activism, and it always consists of helping fat women learn to love themselves, and to open the eys of the self-hating fat woman to the idea that this one enlightened, almost godly man, is seeing them as beautiful for the first time. I'm not saying KHayes or anyone in this particular thread match that description, but there is one notorious FA of long standing who does, and he has quite a reputation (but that is a tangent, I guess).


----------



## LoveBHMS

butch said:


> I get what you're saying (and I agree), but I'm not sure I said that FAs weren't doing anything for Size Acceptance, but that the degree of their activism is not at the top of the hierarchy. I've always felt (and said it here, at some point in the past) that sex, relationships, and social spaces for fat people are part of the movement, and a necessary part of the movement.
> 
> However, if FAs don't think about the larger picture of size acceptance (is in, do they care if all fatties, of all genders, ages, and races, get equality and decent treatment by the society they live in), and their only motivation is because it aids in their own sexual/dating life, then I don't find that type of activism to be any 'better' than the activism of a fat woman whose major form of size activism is participation in the fatosphere, which is what KHayes is saying.
> 
> Plus, I've read it at Dims many times, and it is a pet peeve of mine, when male FAs brag about their activism, and it always consists of helping fat women learn to love themselves, and to open the eys of the self-hating fat woman to the idea that this one enlightened, almost godly man, is seeing them as beautiful for the first time. I'm not saying KHayes or anyone in this particular thread match that description, but there is one notorious FA of long standing who does, and he has quite a reputation (but that is a tangent, I guess).



I see what you're saying, but can't the social part of it be seen as sort of a grassroots, bottom-up type of activism? Like there was that thread on the Main Board about fat people having less education and a discussion about what that may be the case. Some posters talked about being shy, lacking self confidence, or even worrying about accomodations like seating. I feel like the more normalized FAs are the more that's going to permeate other aspects of daily life, and the more people see it, as I said above, the more thoughtful they're going to be.

This is a miniscule example, but I'm using it anyway. I came here because of fetishism. I'm totally open about that, never hid it, never denied it. Because I came here (to Dims) to read fetish stuff and of course BHM/FFA stuff, i wound up reading other parts of Dims, getting to know more fat people online and IRL. As a result, I was able to post on the "What You Did for SA" a story about how when I was waitressing a new host put 4 fat women in a booth and they were clearly not comfortable. I pointed to a nearby table and told them they could move, and then went and talked to the host and explained that fat customers would not be comfortable in booths and when they come in, to put them at tables or at seating where the booth seat is against the wall and the table can be moved outward. That doesn't in any way make me like a 32nd Degree Size Acceptor, but I'm willing to believe the next fat people he sat were more comfortable. So my being concerned with rubbing one out over fat guys indirectly led to a restaurant host being informed of how to accomodate fat patrons.


----------



## Santaclear

............


----------



## butch

LoveBHMS said:


> I see what you're saying, but can't the social part of it be seen as sort of a grassroots, bottom-up type of activism? Like there was that thread on the Main Board about fat people having less education and a discussion about what that may be the case. Some posters talked about being shy, lacking self confidence, or even worrying about accomodations like seating. I feel like the more normalized FAs are the more that's going to permeate other aspects of daily life, and the more people see it, as I said above, the more thoughtful they're going to be.
> 
> This is a miniscule example, but I'm using it anyway. I came here because of fetishism. I'm totally open about that, never hid it, never denied it. Because I came here (to Dims) to read fetish stuff and of course BHM/FFA stuff, i wound up reading other parts of Dims, getting to know more fat people online and IRL. As a result, I was able to post on the "What You Did for SA" a story about how when I was waitressing a new host put 4 fat women in a booth and they were clearly not comfortable. I pointed to a nearby table and told them they could move, and then went and talked to the host and explained that fat customers would not be comfortable in booths and when they come in, to put them at tables or at seating where the booth seat is against the wall and the table can be moved outward. That doesn't in any way make me like a 32nd Degree Size Acceptor, but I'm willing to believe the next fat people he sat were more comfortable. So my being concerned with rubbing one out over fat guys indirectly led to a restaurant host being informed of how to accomodate fat patrons.



You're right, and your example shows that you were able to show empathy for other fat people besides the ones you're sexually attracted to. That is great, and I do think you show a great progression for F/FAs to follow. My beef is with the ones who can't or won't follow that same progression, and thus won't link their individual wants to the larger plight of all people sharing that same trait. I would think people would see the sturctural and insitutional barriers for fat people, and that working to eliminate those would make life better for the FA, because then it would be easier for him or her to find the 'confident fattie' of their dreams.

My beef isn't with people being attracted to Fat people, since my journey to Dims in some ways was like yours-I started coming here when I saw the BHM/FFA board many many years ago. I think people forget I'm a FFA as well as a fat person, so when I critique the state of F/FA-ness, I'm not coming from a fully oppositional place. I'm simply asking people to think about what the label 'size activism' means, and of what that journey entails, and if it sounds like I have been dismissive or ignorant of the fact that it is a journey, then I'll need to be clearer in future posts.

Thanks for the dialogue, Loves. I've found it very useful for me to help comprehend my thoughts on this matter.


----------



## LoveBHMS

butch said:


> You're right, and your example shows that you were able to show empathy for other fat people besides the ones you're sexually attracted to. That is great, and I do think you show a great progression for F/FAs to follow. My beef is with the ones who can't or won't follow that same progression, and thus won't link their individual wants to the larger plight of all people sharing that same trait. I would think people would see the sturctural and insitutional barriers for fat people, and that working to eliminate those would make life better for the FA, because then it would be easier for him or her to find the 'confident fattie' of their dreams.
> 
> My beef isn't with people being attracted to Fat people, since my journey to Dims in some ways was like yours-I started coming here when I saw the BHM/FFA board many many years ago. I think people forget I'm a FFA as well as a fat person, so when I critique the state of F/FA-ness, I'm not coming from a fully oppositional place. I'm simply asking people to think about what the label 'size activism' means, and of what that journey entails, and if it sounds like I have been dismissive or ignorant of the fact that it is a journey, then I'll need to be clearer in future posts.
> 
> Thanks for the dialogue, Loves. I've found it very useful for me to help comprehend my thoughts on this matter.



Well, part of the point of my story was that I honestly am no SA activist and that incident came about because I reacted to something that had happened. It was just a matter of my being aware because I read Dims. I can't honestly call it activism, because I feel like activism would have been more along the lines of being proactive, like telling all new hosts "Thin people- booth, fat people-table" when they started. (Kind of the way I made a point of say "Customers with kids - other waiters' sections, customers who look like they drink a lot- my section.)



> My beef is with the ones who can't or won't follow that same progression, and thus won't link their individual wants to the larger plight of all people sharing that same trait.



Kind of a twist on the personal being political. It's funny cause i have a relative who's gay and who never gets involved in marches or gay rights organizations. He's actually adamantly against doing that stuff because he feels like his sex life is his sex life and he doesn't feel it "requires" going to marches or rallies just because he wants to sleep with men. His attitude is this is who I am, it's about me as an individual.


----------



## butch

LoveBHMS said:


> Well, part of the point of my story was that I honestly am no SA activist and that incident came about because I reacted to something that had happened. It was just a matter of my being aware because I read Dims. I can't honestly call it activism, because I feel like activism would have been more along the lines of being proactive, like telling all new hosts "Thin people- booth, fat people-table" when they started. (Kind of the way I made a point of say "Customers with kids - other waiters' sections, customers who look like they drink a lot- my section.)
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a twist on the personal being political. It's funny cause i have a relative who's gay and who never gets involved in marches or gay rights organizations. He's actually adamantly against doing that stuff because he feels like his sex life is his sex life and he doesn't feel it "requires" going to marches or rallies just because he wants to sleep with men. His attitude is this is who I am, it's about me as an individual.



I have that tension in my own life, between being 'super activist' and wanting to just be 'like everybody else,' in both queer and fat aspects of my life. I am by no stretch of the imagination a super activist in either area, and so when I talk about 'activism' I don't mean the kind that puts someone on the street with a sign at a rally. Everyday activism is important.

However, I do think it is important that people don't label themselves as major fat activists until they do something that rises to the level of rallies, letter writing campaigns, lobbying their representatives, standing up to intolerance at great personal harm, and so forth. Being out with a fattie and telling all of one's friends and families that one dates fatties is activism, but not major activism. The personal is political, yes, but slandering fat people who don't go to bashes, and claiming they aren't activists, is jusy nutty in my mind. I hadn't been to a bash until this Fall, and believe me, I am an out and recognized fat activist.


----------



## exile in thighville

katherine22 said:


> Excuse me we are not talking about paying $50,000 a year to attend the college of your choice with aguarantee of quality, put it in perspective you are buying fantasy from a pay site model. What the hell do you want, a 15 page disclaimer?



you sound hella bitter over a simple request to not shittify/falsify the product


----------



## exile in thighville

LillyBBBW said:


> Plus sized clothing at Old Navy is only available online. You can't walk in to a brick and mortar store and try the clothing before you buy.



but this is wrong! i mean, we're all against this too.


----------



## exile in thighville

LoveBHMS said:


> Butch I have to respectfully disagree with you on this.
> 
> When there are threads on here asking to share "What you've done for Size Acceptance" there are usually several threads about hosting bashes, or even just posts saying "I walk around in public with my fat partner".



eh, in the grand scheme of things this has no effect. it's nice for those people's friends and family to learn something, but the fact that it does nothing to stop the cycle of unlearning to hate fat in the first place makes it slightly more relevant as a political act of valor than a farrelly brothers movie about tolerance.


----------



## mergirl

wow. 600 posts. Almost as many posts as there is paysite models.


----------



## KHayes666

mergirl said:


> Not too sure if i am a fishmounger or not, but i would be interested to hear what your idea of true size acceptance is.



Size acceptance is standing up to friends, families, co-workers, etc when asked if you like fat girls/guys and saying "yes" or in my case "oh hell yeah". Admitting that you're an FA/FFA is the first step to make a difference. Whether it being to your family or friends, or to someone you have a crush on. Either way being open with yourself will help in the long run when finding friends or something more.

Size acceptance is accommodating friends, guests and significant others even if you don't have to. Dropping someone off at a door, driving them in the snow, carrying their 20 pound bags, helping them in and out of chairs/booths. Some people are capabale of walking a mile from a parking lot into a theater, but for me the polite thing to do is drop them off at the door so they don't have to. Especially in complete blizzards

Size acceptance is defending others even if they don't know it. Like if a co-worker or someone on the bus nudges you and points to a fat person and says "Check this one out". Going "that's what I'm talking about" or "What's wrong with that?" can go a long way. The person may not know he or she is being stuck up for, but for whoever is heckling them just got a new perspective and will have to think about it. Also, if you're at a club dancing with or buying a drink with someone of the larger size, telling someone else how awesome that person is.....may give that person something to ponder as well. I don't mean defensive as in shouting invectives at men who say "I like 1,000 pound women" I'm talking about giving non-FA's a taste of what its like and see if they like it or not, or the very least understand it.

Size acceptance is trying to understand all different situations that people of the BBW/SSBBW/BHM/SSBHM so you can adapt and make them feel more comfortable. Knowing more about different situations will make it easier for someone to apply themselves. This goes for fetishes, sexual positions, ssbbw/ssbhm way of life and other topics of discussion. Rather than stand in the middle of the room like a bag of wind saying "I can't fathom anyone liking this" saying "Wow you like that? That's cool" gets a lot better results.

Size acceptance is promoting, helping out or simply attending plus-sized oriented events. A bash, a dance, a convention or a meet and greet....anything that has to do with real life meet-ups. Setting up tables and cleaning up after so others can enjoy themselves and giving the host an extra hand. Telling friends and family you're going to a bash also may help them understand your preference or at least accept it. Its one thing to say you're an FA/FFA online or in a chat room, its another thing to prove it in the real world.

Lastly, size acceptance is helping others feel good about themselves. Whether they are bbw's struggling with self confidence, FA's struggling with self confidence or something else entirely. Telling someone they look gorgeous or its ok to like certain fetishes and preferences can go a long way. Even if you make one person say "I guess I don't need to diet if I look as good as you say" then you've done something good.

This is not pure fact, its only my opinion.


----------



## mergirl

mergirl said:


> wow. 600 posts. Almost as many posts as there is paysite models.


Damminit!!! My post was 601.. god damn you thighs!! 
601 posts, almost as many posts as paysite models and a pimp.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> Size acceptance is standing up to friends, families, co-workers, etc when asked if you like fat girls/guys and saying "yes" or in my case "oh hell yeah". Admitting that you're an FA/FFA is the first step to make a difference. Whether it being to your family or friends, or to someone you have a crush on. Either way being open with yourself will help in the long run when finding friends or something more.
> 
> Size acceptance is accommodating friends, guests and significant others even if you don't have to. Dropping someone off at a door, driving them in the snow, carrying their 20 pound bags, helping them in and out of chairs/booths. Some people are capabale of walking a mile from a parking lot into a theater, but for me the polite thing to do is drop them off at the door so they don't have to. Especially in complete blizzards
> 
> Size acceptance is defending others even if they don't know it. Like if a co-worker or someone on the bus nudges you and points to a fat person and says "Check this one out". Going "that's what I'm talking about" or "What's wrong with that?" can go a long way. The person may not know he or she is being stuck up for, but for whoever is heckling them just got a new perspective and will have to think about it. Also, if you're at a club dancing with or buying a drink with someone of the larger size, telling someone else how awesome that person is.....may give that person something to ponder as well. I don't mean defensive as in shouting invectives at men who say "I like 1,000 pound women" I'm talking about giving non-FA's a taste of what its like and see if they like it or not, or the very least understand it.
> 
> Size acceptance is trying to understand all different situations that people of the BBW/SSBBW/BHM/SSBHM so you can adapt and make them feel more comfortable. Knowing more about different situations will make it easier for someone to apply themselves. This goes for fetishes, sexual positions, ssbbw/ssbhm way of life and other topics of discussion. Rather than stand in the middle of the room like a bag of wind saying "I can't fathom anyone liking this" saying "Wow you like that? That's cool" gets a lot better results.
> 
> Size acceptance is promoting, helping out or simply attending plus-sized oriented events. A bash, a dance, a convention or a meet and greet....anything that has to do with real life meet-ups. Setting up tables and cleaning up after so others can enjoy themselves and giving the host an extra hand. Telling friends and family you're going to a bash also may help them understand your preference or at least accept it. Its one thing to say you're an FA/FFA online or in a chat room, its another thing to prove it in the real world.
> 
> Lastly, size acceptance is helping others feel good about themselves. Whether they are bbw's struggling with self confidence, FA's struggling with self confidence or something else entirely. Telling someone they look gorgeous or its ok to like certain fetishes and preferences can go a long way. Even if you make one person say "I guess I don't need to diet if I look as good as you say" then you've done something good.
> 
> This is not pure fact, its only my opinion.


It all seems very Fa orientated. Your idea of size acceptance i mean, and in almost every scenario you are playing some sort of hero. ie telling people off and rescuing those with 'poor confidence'. Its as if size acceptance can't exist without you!
I think there is a difference between fat acceptance, size acceptance and an fa with a hero complex. 
Anyway, back to wanking..


----------



## KHayes666

mergirl said:


> It all seem very Fa orientated. Your idea of size acceptance i mean, and in almost every scenario you are playing some sort of hero. ie telling people off and rescuing those with 'poor confidence'. Its as if size acceptance can't exist without you!
> I think there is a difference between fat acceptance, size acceptance and an fa with a hero complex.
> Anyway, back to wanking..



Hero complex? Lol that's a new one. I think I'll put that in my profile, hold on.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> Hero complex? Lol that's a new one. I think I'll put that in my profile, hold on.


yes. you must!!. Only don't mix it up with complex hero.


----------



## LillyBBBW

KHayes666 said:


> Hero complex? Lol that's a new one. I think I'll put that in my profile, hold on.



No dammit!! Put it in the place where you have that Hawkey Pierce thing, right near your avatar. That would be BODY SLAM cool.


----------



## KHayes666

LillyBBBW said:


> No dammit!! Put it in the place where you have that Hawkey Pierce thing, right near your avatar. That would be BODY SLAM cool.



Its too long, I did that first but it wouldn't let me....so I stuck it in the sig


----------



## LillyBBBW

KHayes666 said:


> Its too long, I did that first but it wouldn't let me....so I stuck it in the sig



Noo, I meant just put "Hero Complex." Bah. Nevermind.


----------



## LoveBHMS

> It all seems very Fa orientated. Your idea of size acceptance i mean, and in almost every scenario you are playing some sort of hero. ie telling people off and rescuing those with 'poor confidence'. Its as if size acceptance can't exist without you!
> I think there is a difference between fat acceptance, size acceptance and an fa with a hero complex.
> Anyway, back to wanking..



It's not about being a hero, at least for me. But so what if you feel good about what you've done or a difference that you've made in somebody's life, why not talk about it?

I also feel as if there is going to be a butterfly effect with some of this stuff. So Kevin makes a woman feel sexy and attractive for being a SSBBW. That gives her the confidence to apply for a job or demand that the HR department at her current job give her an armless chair. That does become size acceptance.

Sometimes it's like we can't win for trying on here. We read about closet cases and when we say we're out and proud FAs get told we're not doing enough for SA.


----------



## exile in thighville

mediaboy said:


> Her fat is real, her love is not.



the best part is that the fat is not real


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> It's not about being a hero, at least for me. But so what if you feel good about what you've done or a difference that you've made in somebody's life, why not talk about it?
> 
> I also feel as if there is going to be a butterfly effect with some of this stuff. So Kevin makes a woman feel sexy and attractive for being a SSBBW. That gives her the confidence to apply for a job or demand that the HR department at her current job give her an armless chair. That does become size acceptance.
> 
> Sometimes it's like we can't win for trying on here. We read about closet cases and when we say we're out and proud FAs get told we're not doing enough for SA.



I say fuck em.

Once the computer is off, they don't matter. Only our friends, families and significant others will...and how we interact, take care of them and make them feel good is what's important.

Seriously, when you're helping someone with back pain carrying their luggage up a flight of stairs, then later on going home and snuggling with a S.O.....who really gives a shit what some grumpy internet person says about it?


----------



## Fascinita

exile in thighville said:


> [citation needed]



Weeeeelllll. I called. And it looks like you heard.

Ain't that citation enough?

Chortle!

Seriously. What are you going to say? That you _don't_ participate in the "Telling a fat woman who's older than 30 to shut up is fun at Dimensions!" trope? Or is it that you _don't_ participate in the "If you're a fat woman who does not in some way acknowledge me as her superior or who speaks out of turn to me, I'm going to make sure you know you ain't shit!" trope? 

I mean, to hear some people tell it, there's a certain class of person (mostly older, mouthy--because we all know the silent don't pose a problem to anyone's boners, anyway--fat women, as it "preternaturally" just "happens") who contributes _nothing_ but whining and bitching and moaning to Dimensions. It's an old insult and I've seen it flung mercilessly around since my very first days here. The more things change... Why is it so persistent, I wonder? Couldn't have anything to do with people who should know better picking up the baton and running with it. It's a handy little insult, and flexible as heck, empowering to most anyone whose convenience is inconvenienced by the slightest suggestion that the status quo leaves a whole lotta people around here in the dust.

Yes, some people contribute nothing but whining and moaning. And yet here we are in a thread where _you_'re supplying the whining, and I'm showing-and-telling that just because someone whines at a fat woman doesn't mean she has to drop everything she's about or spend her time and energy dancing when someone calls, "Dance!"

Sorry, but "citation schmitation." After several years at it, the time has passed for me to bend over backwards to enter into reasoned dialogue with _you_. My apologies, bub, but the clock ran out.

Next you're going to chide me that the fabric of the community will disintegrate if I don't play nice for you personally. 

Ha!


----------



## joswitch

Here is the News:
*clears throat*

Dimensions is now where boners come to die. 
We go to our correspondent Francois - who is live in the field:

"Eet eez now ze graveyard of ze boners... A charnel scene - zhey lie piled in flaccid expiry one upon ze other... "

Thankyou Francois...
Oh - this just in - except for the rare "excited-by-endless-argument" boners... they are still standing strong.. lonely... & proud... 

We return you to your scheduled programme. 
Goodnight boners, everywhere. Stay classy!


----------



## exile in thighville

i've been with way too many "over-30" women to be fielding such dross


----------



## exile in thighville

you should meet some sometime, see what they're like


----------



## katorade

KHayes666 said:


> I say fuck em.
> 
> Once the computer is off, they don't matter. Only our friends, families and significant others will...and how we interact, take care of them and make them feel good is what's important.




That's actually the exact opposite of promoting size acceptance activism, or any kind of activism for that matter, but whatever.


----------



## exile in thighville

it's not necessarily every fa's job to be a size activist outside of treating his girl properly

(i do personally identify as a size activist though i moonlight in telling over-30s who don't turn me on to shut up)


----------



## katorade

exile in thighville said:


> it's not necessarily every fa's job to be a size activist outside of treating his girl properly
> 
> (i do personally identify as a size activist though i moonlight in telling over-30s who don't turn me on to shut up)



I never said it was. Then again, I'm not the one saying I did soooo much in the name of size acceptance. I don't see anything wrong with quiet promotion like being confidently fat, or being confident in saying you love a fat person, I just find it a little contradictory for one to say they've done so much more than others in the SA community, then to turn around and say that the only people that matter are the ones they know and like. 

That's more awareness than activism. That's like buying a pink ribbon magnet from a gas station for $5 and slapping it on your bumper and saying you're an activist for the rights and well-being of those with breast cancer. Yeah, your donation was appreciated, and spreading awareness is a noble thing, but it's not exactly activism. 

One especially shouldn't go slinging it about like a girl scout sash full of badges (I helped a fatty out of a chair today!) in an effort to make themselves look like an acceptance champion.


----------



## exile in thighville

well for starters, i don't help fatties out of chairs. and as a feeder i arguably help them into chairs.


----------



## katorade

Sorry, I edited it to not say "you". I have a habit of referring to the plural imaginary as "you".


----------



## Wagimawr

It's the internet. People NEVER ignore other people for long enough to make a difference. Curiosity and all that...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Did you post something Jason?


----------



## exile in thighville

ignore is a useful function when people don't get the joke and all but who comes to a message board without a taste for riposte


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Exactly what I think there Dan....people that make up all kind of blather for not ignoring someone they constantly fight with.....just really want to fight. 

I was married for a long time......I'm kind of tired of fighting myself.....though I do tend to digress from time to time


----------



## James

ok. Thread is closed for now. 

I'm going to look at it and see if the recent off topic, personalized posts can be edited/moderated out? Alternately I might just leave it closed because the majority of recent 'contributions' to the discussion are verging far enough from the topic that the value of continuing it is debatable.

[EDIT - Re-opening the thread. I have now edited, deleted, warned and infracted where its been necessary to do so. If one, or more, of your posts have disappeared then its because it either contravened forum rules or was in response to a post that broke the forum rules. If there is more to say regarding the OP's question, then please discuss away. If you wish to discuss something else entirely, please consider starting new threads. If you are unclear about the rules and why your posts have been edited or removed, please read the forum sticky.]


----------



## chicken legs

exile in thighville said:


> as a conscientous, porn-loving FA, does it annoy you or even put you off as a customer when models post stuff on the paysite board like "i'm getting so fat" or "i've gained so much this week" when they've posted that they're getting WLS in a different forum, or that it's visibly clear that they haven't gained anything since last week? what about when the number clearly doesn't match the person's body?
> 
> are you able to put that cognitive dissonance out of your mind when jacking off?



Yep...

Living in the entertainment capital of the world I have seen alot of entertainers in person and you can see its mostly lighting, wigs, make-up, air-brushed photo's, green screens, made up hype and whatever to improve upon the image of whatever they are selling...and I must say I appreciate all the hard work.


----------



## exile in thighville

oh this thread again


----------



## chicken legs

exile in thighville said:


> oh this thread again



Hahahah...dude, I didn't look past the first page of posts..

cliff notes version ...anyone?


anyone?


----------



## comaseason

chicken legs said:


> Hahahah...dude, I didn't look past the first page of posts..
> 
> cliff notes version ...anyone?
> 
> 
> anyone?



A whole bunch of people got offended.


----------



## chicken legs

comaseason said:


> A whole bunch of people got offended.



Figures...


----------



## exile in thighville

understandably so considering how many paysite models are on this board


----------



## comaseason

exile in thighville said:


> understandably so considering how many paysite models are on this board



...and how many guys here like to get off.


----------



## exile in thighville

where do i get off


----------



## Blackjack

exile in thighville said:


> where do i get off



I think that your girlfriend would know more about that than we would.


----------



## kayrae

stop crying already. exile, is your paysite model insulting your intelligence?


----------



## Aswani

exile in thighville said:


> as a conscientous, porn-loving FA, does it annoy you or even put you off as a customer when models post stuff on the paysite board like "i'm getting so fat" or "i've gained so much this week" when they've posted that they're getting WLS in a different forum, or that it's visibly clear that they haven't gained anything since last week? what about when the number clearly doesn't match the person's body?



The first thing I learned about this place is that it's a "size acceptance" board. To encourage or wish that they alter their size would be a contradiction of the term "size acceptance". The same way encouraging or wishing a person lose weight is a contradiction of "size acceptance".

So for the record, my answer is no. My sex fantasies are vivid enough with my own imagination. Asking someone I really don't even know to alter their size for my sex fantasies is a bit too selfish for me.


----------



## exile in thighville

Aswani said:


> My sex fantasies are vivid enough with my own imagination. Asking someone I really don't even know to alter their size for my sex fantasies is a bit too selfish for me.



cool fantasies bro maybe i'll try those ones sometime so i can be less selfish


----------



## exile in thighville

kayrae said:


> stop crying already. exile, is your paysite model insulting your intelligence?



i didn't open the dumb thread back up


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

exile in thighville said:


> i didn't open the dumb thread back up




This is ALL James' fault........


----------



## exile in thighville

well no, it really is a relevant train of thought. what have we learned:

1. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT THEN SHUT UP AND DON'T BUY

2. if you're going to exploit my fetish, not half-assing it is probably the best way to satisfy the customers

3. there's nothing wrong with maintaining an inconsistent persona online but don't get indignant when you're caught in a lie

4. BUT ALL PORN IS A LIE

5. yes well, people want to buy the act, not the lack thereof

6. i know because more than 66% of the people who voted here are bugged at least somewhat by the idea of people pretending to be enthusiastic about weightgain when they haven't taken great pains to cover up the fact that they're not

7. and i'm genuinely surprised the number's not lower because i thought a bunch of paysite models and non-fas would tip the vote away from that conclusion, so keeping with that margin of error, the percentage of actual fas/feeders/potential customers might actually be higher

8. we still think you're pretty just show some effort if you're going to bother at all

9. IF WE DON'T LIKE IT WE'LL SHUT UP AND NOT BUY


----------



## kayrae

hahaha... but seriously, I want to know if your gf insults your intelligence and if you like that



exile in thighville said:


> i didn't open the dumb thread back up


----------



## chicken legs

10. Its entertainment ..not a documetary


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I still blame James.......


----------



## exile in thighville

kayrae said:


> hahaha... but seriously, I want to know if your gf insults your intelligence and if you like that



i'm biased so my opinion doesn't really hold weight but i think she's very good at what she does and even better in bed


----------



## exile in thighville

exile in thighville said:


> i'm biased so my opinion doesn't really hold weight but i think she's very good at what she does and even better in bed



this is the polite version of EVERY PAYSITE MODEL SUX EXCEPT MY BABY


----------



## kayrae

basically, FAs, if you want to wank off right... y'know whose site to subscribe


----------



## exile in thighville

yours? howboutitkayrae


----------



## James

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still blame James.......



lol. Moderator tyranny! Posters should never burden themselves with any responsibility for what they type! ha!


----------



## mediaboy

I don't know,guys, maybe we're just making a big dumb deal out of nothing?

I know of at least one pretty famous pay-site model that had weightloss surgery and nearly halved her weight only to gain it all back and then some.

Maybe we should just think of it in the terms of "so nice; I watched her gain it twice"

I mean, it's not really my thing but I'd probably rub a bakers dozen out over it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

James said:


> lol. Moderator tyranny! Posters should never burden themselves with any responsibility for what they type! ha!



Exactly....so glad you have came to see things the right way


----------



## exile in thighville

mediaboy said:


> not really my thing but I'd probably rub a bakers dozen out over it



this would constitute your thing


----------



## mediaboy

exile in thighville said:


> this would constitute your thing





Yes, well, when in Rome...


----------

